# Argon cc!!!!



## faloun (20. März 2009)

hey,ich finde hier gibt es eindeutig zu wenig Argon`s zu sehen.
ich möchte mir demnächst ein cc zulegen ,vieleicht könnt ihr mich ein bischen inspirieren  .die farbe wird auf jeden fall weiß!


----------



## Rool (20. März 2009)

Hallo!

Auf alle Fälle kannst Du "Weiss" in 2 Jahren nicht mehr sehen...

Gruß,

Rool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (20. März 2009)

Rool schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle kannst Du "Weiss" in 2 Jahren nicht mehr sehen...





hier mal mein argon cc:







aufbau ist wie folgt:

argon cc, größe m, bj. 08, pastelblau
reba team, 100mm federweg
x0 trigger und schaltwerk
x9 umwerfer
stylo kurbeln
hope mono mini bremsen, 180er xtr scheiben
hope steuersatz, schnellspanner, lenkerstopfen
thomson x4 vorbau (70mm) und elite sattelstütze
syntace vector carbon lenker
xtr naben, mavic 717 felgen, dt champion speichen
schwalbe nobby nic 2,25"
specialized sattel


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. März 2009)

@SLuettte: sehr schönes Bike, gefällt mir 

@Faloun: kann mich da meinem Vorredner nur anschließen: in 2 Jahren kannst du das weiß nicht mehr sehen (kann ja aber umgepulvert werden)


----------



## Tom:-) (20. März 2009)

hoi faloun,

mit meinem kleinen schwarz-exoxierten bin ich auch nach 5 jahren einsatz noch sehr zufrieden. ein paar eindrücke vom letzen jahr gibt's hier:

http://conceptual-continuity.blogspot.com/2008/10/herbstrunde.html

aktuell habe ich den antrieb auf speedhub umgebaut. ich würde dir deshalb sehr empfehlen den rahmen mit speedhuboption zu kaufen, auch wenn es für dich jetzt eventuell nicht in frage kommt eine speedhub zu fahren. 

das argon ist in jedem fall eine sehr gute wahl, glückwunsch!

-t


----------



## der-gute (21. März 2009)

Ola

wie viel Federweg darf man eigentlich in ein Argon CC einbauen

dachte so an eine aktuelle Reba mit 120 mm

is das schon zu hoch?


----------



## carrom (21. März 2009)

laut Nicolai http://www.nicolai.net/products_de/e-frames/e-argon-cc.html unter tech. Daten

"Fork travel / Gabelfederweg  80 - 100 mm"


Ich hab 110mm drin und komme gut damit klar, würde allerdings das nächste mal das fr kaufen. Bilder


----------



## sluette (21. März 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ola
> wie viel Federweg darf man eigentlich in ein Argon CC einbauen
> dachte so an eine aktuelle Reba mit 120 mm
> is das schon zu hoch?



ich würde das cc mit max. 100mm federweg fahren, wenn du mehr federweg brauchst bist du mit dem fr wohl besser beraten.


----------



## der-gute (21. März 2009)

carrom schrieb:


> Ich hab 110mm drin und komme gut damit klar, würde allerdings das nächste mal das fr kaufen. Bilder



is das dein Argon?

Krasses Teil, so stell ich mir das auch vor.

Warum würdest du ein FR kaufen?
Ich möchte das Argon für leichtes Gelände und Strasse.
Soll mein Storck HT ersetzen.

Das mit der Lefty find ich äusserst klasse ;-)
kann mir Nicolai nicht ein Fatty-Steuerrohr einbauen?


----------



## abbath (21. März 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> is das dein Argon?
> 
> Krasses Teil, so stell ich mir das auch vor.
> 
> ...



Warum dann die 120er Gabel?



> Das mit der Lefty find ich äusserst klasse ;-)
> kann mir Nicolai nicht ein Fatty-Steuerrohr einbauen?



Klar.


----------



## faloun (21. März 2009)

sehr schöne bikes ,aber ich wollte schon ein bischen was leuchtendes. mein helius cc ist kaminrot bj.02 und immer noch sau geil! hatte auch schon überlegt das argon in der gleichen farbe zu machen ,aber weiß wirkt so schön sportlich und passt dachte ich gut zu nem cc hardtail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike-it-easy (21. März 2009)

ok, dann in weiß (und ich werde meine weißen Bikes in 10 Jahren auch noch sehen können - sicher )





Viele Grüße

bike-it-easy


----------



## carrom (21. März 2009)

der-gute schrieb:


> Warum würdest du ein FR kaufen?



Beim direktem Vergleich, im letzten Jahr, gefiel mir das fr einfach besser. Unzufrieden bin ich aber mit meinem RoCC nicht, fährt sich wirklich klasse.



der-gute schrieb:


> is das dein Argon?



Nee, meins ist nicht mehr so sauber


----------



## der-gute (22. März 2009)

was haltet ihr denn von der Idee, eine Fatty ins Argon RoCC zu bauen?


----------



## faloun (22. März 2009)

ein weißer traum ,aber mal ne andere frage, ich will die ganze zeit ein bild aus meiner foto datei hochladen und es klappt nich habt ihr nen tipp


----------



## abbath (22. März 2009)

der gute schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr denn von der Idee, eine Fatty ins Argon RoCC zu bauen?



Nix. Die Fatty ist eine gute Gabel, aber von Federweg und Dämpfung her einfach total überholt. Die wippt stärker als meine Pike.

Wenn, dann 'ne Lefty.


----------



## faloun (22. März 2009)

mal was anderes und macht garantiert auch was her,ich hab auch schon mal eins im nicolai forum gesehen,sah richtig gut aus. brauchste aber ein größeres steuerrohr oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (22. März 2009)

faloun schrieb:


> mal was anderes und macht garantiert auch was her,ich hab auch schon mal eins im nicolai forum gesehen,sah richtig gut aus. Brauchste aber ein größeres steuerrohr oder?


1,5"


----------



## abbath (22. März 2009)

faloun schrieb:


> mal was anderes und macht garantiert auch was her,ich hab auch schon mal eins im nicolai forum gesehen,sah richtig gut aus. brauchste aber ein größeres steuerrohr oder?



Dem Mann kann geholfen werden:

http://www.use1.com/products/sub_anti/index.php


----------



## José94 (23. März 2009)

Was wiegt den das Weiße ? Und wie schwer is der weiße rahmen ?


----------



## faloun (24. März 2009)

der rahmen müsste gepulvert so um die 1,8 kg wiegen


----------



## 30juergen58 (28. März 2009)

Heute abgeholt.
Rahmengrösse M
Sitzrohr S


----------



## bike-it-easy (28. März 2009)

José94 schrieb:


> Was wiegt den das Weiße ? Und wie schwer is der weiße rahmen ?



Sorry, hatte ich überlesen. Wenn du mich meinst: Rahmen in Gr. L, gepulvert. Gewicht selbst gewogen 1850 gr.

Komplettrad so wie abgebildet liegt bei fast genau 11 kg.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## PowerMaxx (30. März 2009)

Hier mein Argon CC:






Baujahr 2007 
Farbe: Xtr grau
Größe: M


----------



## laktatsucht (30. März 2009)

OssiOskar, super Sache das! Hut ab! Bin ziemlich neidisch, naja vielleicht kommt es bei mir ja 2010 auch, wenns Geld reicht.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. März 2009)

Dann stell ich mein Argon hier auch mal rein:


Rahmen (L, eloxal) wiegt bei mir 1,6 kg, das gesamte Rad 9 kg glatt. Mehr als 100 mm würde ich im Argon nicht fahren wollen. 100 erscheint mir optimal, da das sowieso schon agile Rad mit 80 mm doch etwas zu agil oder auch nervös wird.


----------



## abbath (31. März 2009)

Sehr geil!

Insgeheim hoffe ich mittlerweile ja fast, dass mein SJ demnächst mal knickt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## José94 (16. April 2009)

Ich kenn auch jemanden der das hofft !


----------



## Triple F (17. April 2009)

Dann schaut euch doch mal das Unterrohr genauer an


----------



## faloun (17. April 2009)

hey,
ich habe letztens hier im forum nen altsilber,champangn (ich hoffe das is jetzt richtig geschreiben)eloxierten bmx rahmen gesehen,sah echt geil aus.
die farbe hab ich bei nicolai noch nicht gesehen,macht kalle denn auch bei elox sonderwünsche?


----------



## José94 (2. Mai 2009)

Hi,
Ich wär ja dafür dass Nicolai ein Argon RC baut welches dann  leichter ist als das CC, so Richtung 1300 gr .Eher dann für leichtere Biker und nur für CC. 
Gruß Jose


----------



## kitor (3. Mai 2009)

wär ich auch für...Ein Leichtgewicht ist das Argon nicht grad.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Mai 2009)

1575 g (Gr. L, schwarz eloxal) für einen ordentlich steifen Alu-Rahmen ohne Hydroforming-Scandium-Carbon-Firlefanz find ich ein sehr ordentliches Gewicht. Da wog mein Stumpjumper Hardtail-Rahmen mehr. Ein leichteres RC fände ich nur dann O.K., wenn die Nicolai-typische Stabilität in Bezug auf Langlebigkeit und Steifigkeit erhalten bleibt und der Gewichtsvorteil mindestens 200 g beträgt.


----------



## Baelko (3. Mai 2009)

Falco.....!!! Jetzte sind es schon mindest 3 Kunden. Ja ich würde für ein Argon RC auch sofort mein Konto plündern. 

Ich habe noch ein silbern eloxiertes Argon in M. Hängt allerdings abgerippt and er Wand, da ich den Rahmen verkaufen will. 

Wenn ich noch mal ein Argon kaufen würde, dann hätte es auf jeden Fall Rohloff/SS Ausfaller und auch wieder einen zweiten Flaschenhalter.


----------



## sekt88 (4. Mai 2009)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> 1575 g (Gr. L, schwarz eloxal) für einen ordentlich steifen Alu-Rahmen ohne Hydroforming-Scandium-Carbon-Firlefanz find ich ein sehr ordentliches Gewicht. Da wog mein Stumpjumper Hardtail-Rahmen mehr. Ein leichteres RC fände ich nur dann O.K., wenn die Nicolai-typische Stabilität in Bezug auf Langlebigkeit und Steifigkeit erhalten bleibt und der Gewichtsvorteil mindestens 200 g beträgt.



Ich stimme zu. Ich denke auch es wird unmöglich einen 5 Jahre Renneinsatz  Garantie zu bewahren.

Hier meine Argon Road, 8.75kg of Man Bike:


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Mai 2009)

So,

anbei mein neues Sorglos-Hardtail, nach einiger Zeit der Argon-Abstinenz bin ich wieder rückfällig geworden. Gestern entjungfert, ich war und bin begeistert:






























Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (24. Mai 2009)

Schön ist es ja, aber warum hast Du diesen Bleiklotz von Kurbel drangeschraubt?!?

BB7


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Mai 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Schön ist es ja, aber warum hast Du diesen Bleiklotz von Kurbel drangeschraubt?!?
> 
> BB7



Na,

die lächerlichen 50 Gramm mehr als XT (928 Gramm komplett), aus meiner Sicht eine deutlich schönere Optik als die XT (meine bescheidene Meinung) und vor allem schwarz. Das ist der Grund für die Hone.

Die BB-7, weil das Dinge mehr als ausreichend bremst, absolut simpel und wartungsfrei ist und weil ich hydraulische Systeme nicht leiden kann. Aber dies muß ich Dir ja nicht erzählen, als Mitbremser mit BB-7...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Testmaen (24. Mai 2009)

absolutes traum-rad! viel spass damit!


----------



## abbath (24. Mai 2009)

Echt wiegt die nur 50g mehr? Hätte gedacht, dass das deutlich mehr ist. Ich hätte allerdings 'ne SLX genommen, die ist auch dunkel und macht 'nen schlanken Fuß. Zum Glück dürfen wir alle bauen, wie wir wollen 

Wenn der 2.4er Conti bei Dir passt, werde ich den auch mal probieren. Die Reifenfreiheit von Nonius und Argon dürfte ja ähnlich sein.


----------



## Ti-Max (24. Mai 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Echt wiegt die nur 50g mehr? Hätte gedacht, dass das deutlich mehr ist. Ich hätte allerdings 'ne SLX genommen, die ist auch dunkel und macht 'nen schlanken Fuß. Zum Glück dürfen wir alle bauen, wie wir wollen
> 
> Wenn der 2.4er Conti bei Dir passt, werde ich den auch mal probieren. Die Reifenfreiheit von Nonius und Argon dürfte ja ähnlich sein.



Jep, nur 50 Gramm. Die SLX gefiel mir vom Design nicht.

Die 2.4 passen, allerdings habe ich mit der Mavic EN521 recht breite Felgen, so daß dies vielleicht noch einen Einfluß auf das endgültige Volumen des 2.4er haben könnte.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. Mai 2009)

Nonius und 2.4 passt nicht. Reicht der Platz nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 30juergen58 (31. Mai 2009)

OssiOskar schrieb:


> Heute abgeholt.
> Rahmengrösse M
> Sitzrohr S



Endlich fertig.


----------



## abbath (31. Mai 2009)

Zu kleine Fotos, zu blaue Klingel, zu chickes Bike.


----------



## mtboma (31. Mai 2009)

Ja Lefty ist immer klasse.
Da gefällt mir sogar mal der schwarze Rahmen


----------



## cubeI (26. Juni 2009)

Es wurde auch Zeit.


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Juni 2009)

...ich bin so gar kein fan von der lefty - sieht irgendwie immer ein wenig " behindert "aus ...  )) sonst sehr schönes bike ! (besonders die klingel - grins)


----------



## Testmaen (26. Juni 2009)

lieber cubeI, sei mir nicht böse, ich konnte mich in den anderen threads noch beherrschen, aber jetzt kann ich es nicht mehr, dein bike muss einfach gross hier rein .. muss einach


----------



## items (29. Juni 2009)

Servus,
@Testmaen: Danke fürs groß reinstellen )
@Cubel: Was ist das denn für ne geniale Farbe?

Grüße u. schönen Abend
items


----------



## cubeI (29. Juni 2009)

Das ist silber elox. 
Aber so sauber wirds`wohl nie wieder sein


----------



## items (30. Juni 2009)

Tach nochmal,
oh man. Legger, legger... 
Wirklich eine super schöne Farbe. Werde mir auch ein Argon aufbauen (Rocc) und war bisher bei weiß, weil rot eloxierte Dose, aber ab heute ist der Entschluss am wanken. 

BTW:
Wie seit ihr denn so zufrieden mit der Geo? Bin ja eher Langstreckenfahrer, lasse es aber unterwegs auch gern mal auf dem Trail ein bissl krachen. Ist beides problemlos drin?
Und wie ist die Sitzposition insgesamt? Eher gestreckt oder mehr kommod und damit auch für ältere Herren geeignet?

Grüße u. schönen Abend
items


----------



## cubeI (30. Juni 2009)

Sowohl als auch. 
Hab ne Stütze mit Versatz nach hinten und vorne keine Spacer unterm Vorbau.  Komme insg. auf eine Sattelüberhöhung von ca. knapp 10cm.
Aber da hat man auch schnell nen`gemütlichen Tourer draus gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (30. Juni 2009)

hi, schönes teil, ist das schwarz eloxiert oder schwarz matt gepulvert?
welches gewicht hatte der rahmen?



Ti-Max schrieb:


> So,
> 
> anbei mein neues Sorglos-Hardtail, nach einiger Zeit der Argon-Abstinenz bin ich wieder rückfällig geworden. Gestern entjungfert, ich war und bin begeistert:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ti-Max (1. Juli 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> hi, schönes teil, ist das schwarz eloxiert oder schwarz matt gepulvert?
> welches gewicht hatte der rahmen?



Moin, ist schwarz eloxiert.

Gewicht habe ich nicht genau wiegen können. Aber mit Steelset so circa. 1870 Gramm, also nackig ohne Steelset so um die 1650 Gramm. 

Für mich ok, hauptsache es hält...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## hellmachine (1. Juli 2009)

cool, danke für die infos! größe ist M oder?



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Moin, ist schwarz eloxiert.
> 
> Gewicht habe ich nicht genau wiegen können. Aber mit Steelset so circa. 1870 Gramm, also nackig ohne Steelset so um die 1650 Gramm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Juli 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> cool, danke für die infos! größe ist M oder?



Moin ist M und für mich perfekt (1,82 m).

Hatte mal das Argon in XL, ging gar nicht (Gebrauchtkauf).

Infiziert geblieben bin ich trotzdem...

Fahre derzeit mit einem 100 mm USE Vorbau in 8 Grad nebst 2 cm Spacer.

Mit dem Alter fährt man halt aufrechter...


----------



## hellmachine (2. Juli 2009)

jau, sehe ich exakt auch so. bin allerdings 1.86, aber das M hat ne sattelrohrlänge von 48, das ist schon echt viel, quasi umgerechnet 18,9/19 Zoll, den rest mache ich lieber über die stütze. habe auch mal ein L gefahren, das war wie ein rennrad 
das M eines kollegen war hingegen perfekt. du hast doch keine custom geometrie, oder?



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Moin ist M und für mich perfekt (1,82 m).
> 
> Hatte mal das Argon in XL, ging gar nicht (Gebrauchtkauf).
> 
> ...


----------



## obim (2. Juli 2009)

PowerMaxx schrieb:


> Hier mein Argon CC:
> Baujahr 2007
> Farbe: Xtr grau
> Größe: M



"Arbeitsgerät"


----------



## Ti-Max (2. Juli 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> jau, sehe ich exakt auch so. bin allerdings 1.86, aber das M hat ne sattelrohrlänge von 48, das ist schon echt viel, quasi umgerechnet 18,9/19 Zoll, den rest mache ich lieber über die stütze. habe auch mal ein L gefahren, das war wie ein rennrad
> das M eines kollegen war hingegen perfekt. du hast doch keine custom geometrie, oder?



Nö, reine Stangenware.

Halte Custom-Geometrie im Übrigen für groben Unfug. Dann lieber mit Vorbau und Sattelstellung experimentieren, solang die Länge des Rades passt.

L wäre beim Argon auch für mich zu lang gewesen, zumal ich große Rahmen optisch einfach unschön finde.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## hellmachine (2. Juli 2009)

haha, sehe ich wort für wort genauso.



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Nö, reine Stangenware.
> 
> Halte Custom-Geometrie im Übrigen für groben Unfug. Dann lieber mit Vorbau und Sattelstellung experimentieren, solang die Länge des Rades passt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralf_Kühnapfel (3. Juli 2009)

@hellmachine,
was hast Du denn für ne Schrittlänge bei der Größe von 186cm? Frage deshalb, da ich auch hin und her gerissen bin. Ich bin 188cm lang und habe ne Schrittlänge von 91,5cm. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Simplon Stomp in Größe 53cm mit einer horiz. Oberrohrlänge von 605mm und nach hinten versetzter Sattelstütze. Nun überlege ich mir ein ArgonCC zuzulegen, da ich die Schnauze von Carbon-Rahmen voll habe (jede Menge Macken, Lackabplatzer und Scheuerstellen, von denen ich nicht sicher bin, ob das noch so alles hält).
Das ArgonCC in L hat ne Oberrohrlänge (horiz.) von 620mm, das M hat 600mm?! Die Geometrie vom Stomp und Argon sind nahezu ähnlich. 
Wozu würdet Ihr raten....

Noch ne Grundsatzfrage:
Wenn ich ein längeres Oberrohrhabe (Voraussetzung der Vorbau ist gleich; in meinem Fall 105mm), ist dann die Steigfähigkeit besser?? Oder ist die Steigfähigkeit bei kürzerem Oberrohr besser, da ich mehr Gewicht durch meinen Oberkörper nach vorne bringe???
Gibt es ne sinnvolle Erklärung?

Danke im Voraus
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## items (3. Juli 2009)

Servus,
bezüglich Rahmengröße hab ich auch ewig rumüberlegt, bevor ich bestellt habe. Ich bin genauso groß wie du und hab mich aber dann für L entschieden. Ich denke die Größe ist auch vom Einsatzzweck abhängig und bei mir sinds eher Langstrecken und bei Gelegenheit mal nen Trail mitnehmen und nicht umgekehrt. Ich fahre im Moment ein Red Bull, auf dem ich mich sehr wohlfühle und hab deshalb die Geometriedaten verglichen. Von daher kam eigentlich nur L in Frage und außerdem fühl mich, im Gegensatz zu meinen Vorrednern, eher auf großen Rädern zu Hause. Ich habe außerdem noch ein Elvox und das hat ne Oberrohrlänge von 602mm. Da das Elvox eher in All Mountain Richtung geht, wäre ein noch kürzeres Oberrohr für mich nicht in Frage gekommen, weil die Position dann mit Sicherheit zu aufrecht gewesen wäre und so hab ich mich da halt langsam rangetastet. Falls es Probleme gibt, werde ich die über den Vorbau korrigieren.

Bezüglich Steigfähigkeit:
Ein längeres Oberrohr ist besser, weil du mehr Gewicht aufs Vorderrad bekommst. Hängt natürlich auch vom Winkel des Sitzrohrs, Länge der Sattelstütze ab usw. aber das ist dann AFAIK eher marginal

Grüße
items


----------



## hellmachine (4. Juli 2009)

am ende ist es sicher geschmackssache. ein bekannter kauft z.b. immer eine nummer kleiner, weil er es agil braucht. das oberrohr des argon L ist aber über 60cm glaub ich, das streckt schon sehr. habe fast das gefühl, das daher der M fast touriger ist, weil nicht so gestreckt. aber es gibt immer gute individualgründe, zwischen zwei größen zu variieren...
ich glaube, die meisten in den foren runden auch eher nach oben als nach unten auf. rein optisch sloped das oberrohr beim M für meinen geschmack schöner, aber am ende zählt sicher, das es vor allem passt.



items schrieb:


> Servus,
> bezüglich Rahmengröße hab ich auch ewig rumüberlegt, bevor ich bestellt habe. Ich bin genauso groß wie du und hab mich aber dann für L entschieden. Ich denke die Größe ist auch vom Einsatzzweck abhängig und bei mir sinds eher Langstrecken und bei Gelegenheit mal nen Trail mitnehmen und nicht umgekehrt. Ich fahre im Moment ein Red Bull, auf dem ich mich sehr wohlfühle und hab deshalb die Geometriedaten verglichen. Von daher kam eigentlich nur L in Frage und außerdem fühl mich, im Gegensatz zu meinen Vorrednern, eher auf großen Rädern zu Hause. Ich habe außerdem noch ein Elvox und das hat ne Oberrohrlänge von 602mm. Da das Elvox eher in All Mountain Richtung geht, wäre ein noch kürzeres Oberrohr für mich nicht in Frage gekommen, weil die Position dann mit Sicherheit zu aufrecht gewesen wäre und so hab ich mich da halt langsam rangetastet. Falls es Probleme gibt, werde ich die über den Vorbau korrigieren.
> 
> Bezüglich Steigfähigkeit:
> ...


----------



## hellmachine (4. Juli 2009)

ich habe glaub ich 89 cm schrittlänge. aber das höhenthema scheint mir eh überbewertet, da recht flexibel über die stütze. wichtiger finde ich die oberrohrlänge. ich kann aber auch nicht groß weiterhelfen, du musst selber drauf sitzen. es gibt diverse nicolai händler, wo meist testräder sind. http://www.nicolai.net/contact/dealer.html
übrigens: die tun sich gegenüber den mailordern preislich auch nix, ähnlich rohloff. und am ende ist nicolai immer auch custom. kostet evtl mehr, aber dann kannst du noch anpassen.



Ralf_Kühnapfel schrieb:


> @hellmachine,
> was hast Du denn für ne Schrittlänge bei der Größe von 186cm? Frage deshalb, da ich auch hin und her gerissen bin. Ich bin 188cm lang und habe ne Schrittlänge von 91,5cm. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Simplon Stomp in Größe 53cm mit einer horiz. Oberrohrlänge von 605mm und nach hinten versetzter Sattelstütze. Nun überlege ich mir ein ArgonCC zuzulegen, da ich die Schnauze von Carbon-Rahmen voll habe (jede Menge Macken, Lackabplatzer und Scheuerstellen, von denen ich nicht sicher bin, ob das noch so alles hält).
> Das ArgonCC in L hat ne Oberrohrlänge (horiz.) von 620mm, das M hat 600mm?! Die Geometrie vom Stomp und Argon sind nahezu ähnlich.
> Wozu würdet Ihr raten....
> ...


----------



## hellmachine (4. Juli 2009)

noch bessere url, hier kann man testen:
http://nicolai-testcenter.blogspot.com/

bin mal gespannt, wann meins kommt. 


Ralf_Kühnapfel schrieb:


> @hellmachine,
> 
> Danke im Voraus
> Gruß
> Ralf


----------



## Ralf_Kühnapfel (4. Juli 2009)

Noch ne andere Frage:
Passt der Race King 2,2" in den Hinterbau des Argon´s?

Danke
Ralf


----------



## hellmachine (4. Juli 2009)

wenn nicht, hab ich bald ein problem ;-)
ich glaube bei 2.4/2.5 ist ende. wobei die neuen argons ganz neue hinterbauten, ausfallenden haben.
hier ein neuer argon (übrigens wie meine bestellung mit gates antrieb)

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ejwj642Qb...n+Gates-Firmtech+Velo+Radsport+Nürnberg_2.jpg

passt also.



Ralf_Kühnapfel schrieb:


> Noch ne andere Frage:
> Passt der Race King 2,2" in den Hinterbau des Argon´s?
> 
> Danke
> Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ralf_Kühnapfel (4. Juli 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Jetzt muss ich noch eine Probefahrt machen um die Rahmengröße festzulegen.

Gibt es Argon-Fahrer im Raum München / Augsburg?? Ich würde gerne ein Argon in M und L mal probefahren.
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## sluette (5. Juli 2009)

Ralf_Kühnapfel schrieb:


> Noch ne andere Frage:
> Passt der Race King 2,2" in den Hinterbau des Argon´s?
> 
> Danke
> Ralf



ich habe mal bilder von der reifenfreiheit am hinterbau meines 08er argons gemacht, mir sind da beim 09er keine änderungen bewußt.
montiert ist der alte 2,35er fat albert:

oberes yoke:





unteres yoke:





also platz satt !
und sorry für die schlechte bildqualität ...


----------



## items (5. Juli 2009)

Servus,
schön, das da noch Platz ist. Auf der Nicolaiseite selber ist von Reifen bis 2.3 die Rede, aber auf dem Foto siehts wirklich aus, als wenn noch einiges geht. So wies aussieht, müßte da doch auch noch ein 2.4er Nobby Nic draufzuwurschteln sein. Das wär schön )

Grüße
items


----------



## hellmachine (5. Juli 2009)

also, grundsätzlich warne ich jetzt mal: die 2010er hardtails haben sich stark verändert. der untere yoke ist ganz anders, und eigentlich nicht mehr so schön, weil nicht mehr in der hollow-weld optik (siehe anhang). der neue yoke ist natürlich nicht willkürlich: er ist schmaler, damit hammerschmidt oder gates carbon drive mehr platz haben. nebenbei ist trotzdem mehr raum für reifen. angehangen mal ein argon fr mit 2.4 reifen. 
mir scheint, die Singlespeed/ROCC hardtails haben nun alle die zu öffnenden ausfallenden für gates, ob man nun gates fährt oder nicht. auch die kabelverlegung ist neu, nun geschraubt. über gewichtsänderungen weiss ich noch gar nichts. wenn man einen argon bestellt, sollte man das alles vorher wissen. leider sind die änderungen noch so neu, das nicolai seine eigene seite noch nicht upgedatet hat.

hier noch ein argon road und ein bmxtb mit gates. der neue yoke im anhang.










quelle mit mehr bildern:
http://attitudebikes.wordpress.com/page/3/


ich finde die änderungen sehr schön, bis auf den yoke. und das das bremskabel auf der unteren hinterbaustrebe läuft. auch gibt es jetzt leider wieder gepäckträgerbohrungen statt dieses modularen frästeils. und es gibt noch eine schutzblechbohrung im yoke 
aber nicolai wäre nicht nicolai, wenn die das nicht nach bedarf ändern können...


----------



## Ti-Max (5. Juli 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> also, grundsätzlich warne ich jetzt mal: die 2010er hardtails haben sich stark verändert. der untere yoke ist ganz anders, und eigentlich nicht mehr so schön, weil nicht mehr in der hollow-weld optik (siehe anhang). der neue yoke ist natürlich nicht willkürlich: er ist schmaler, damit hammerschmidt oder gates carbon drive mehr platz haben. nebenbei ist trotzdem mehr raum für reifen. angehangen mal ein argon fr mit 2.4 reifen.
> mir scheint, die Singlespeed/ROCC hardtails haben nun alle die zu öffnenden ausfallenden für gates, ob man nun gates fährt oder nicht. auch die kabelverlegung ist neu, nun geschraubt. über gewichtsänderungen weiss ich noch gar nichts. wenn man einen argon bestellt, sollte man das alles vorher wissen. leider sind die änderungen noch so neu, das nicolai seine eigene seite noch nicht upgedatet hat.
> 
> hier noch ein argon road und ein bmxtb mit gates. der neue yoke im anhang.
> ...



Danke für die Infos,

da bin ich ja froh, daß ich noch ein 2009er Argon habe (dieses Jahr auch erst geliefert bekommen).

Sollten diese Änderungen tatsächlich kommen, würde ich kein Argon mehr nehmen, wenn ich nochmals vor der Entschiedung stünde.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## hellmachine (5. Juli 2009)

ich finde die ausfallenden eigentlich super, bis auf die gepäckträgerlocher. erst recht, wenn man wirklich mal einen benutzen will. das an- und abschrauben wird auf kosten des ausfallendes gehen. mit dem frästeil von früher hat man dieses einfach ausgetauscht.
die verschraubung der züge finde ich auch viel besser, weil man so den rahmen auch schnell von rohloff auf singlespeed oder gar schaltung umbauen kann. einfach andere kabelhalter, fertig.
der yoke unten ist tatsächlich nicht so schön, aber funktional.
das grundproblem ist sicher auch eines aller anderen rahmenhersteller:
jokes, ausfallenden, kabelführung muss immer flexibler sein, durch dauernd neue systeme bei achsen, schaltungen antrieben etc. zumindest ist man mit der aktuellen lösung flexibler für diese änderungen. und flexibilität hat immer ihren preis...



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos,
> 
> da bin ich ja froh, daß ich noch ein 2009er Argon habe (dieses Jahr auch erst geliefert bekommen).
> 
> ...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (5. Juli 2009)

Der neue untere Yoke ist wirklich nicht mehr so hübsch, aber funktional sicher ein Fortschritt. Ich hatte im Winter mal auf dem 08/09er Yoke einen Berg an Schnee, Matsch und sonstigem Dreck bis über die Umwerferschelle aufgehäuft, der dann inkl. Umwerfer einfror. Ist immer eine beleibet Sammelstelle für Dreck aller Art. Das geht mit dem neuen Teil nicht mehr. Die Bremsleitungsführung auf der Kettenstrebe und vor allem auf dem Unterrohr finde ich aber wirklich schrecklich. Aber wie schon in einem der letzten Posts gesagt: Nicolai kann ja auf Wunsch auch anders.


----------



## JAY-L (10. Juli 2009)

Hi
hier mal ein bild von meinem Argon!





Gruß
Max


----------



## items (12. Juli 2009)

Servus,
ich bräuchte mal euren Rat bei einer Entscheidung, bei der ich einfach nicht weiterkomme. Und zwar siehts so aus, das ich den Argon Rahmen in weiß bestellt habe und mit schwarzer Schrift. Verbaut wird hinten eine rot eloxierte Rohloff und das Schema schwarz/weiß wollte ich auch weitestgehend konsequenst durchhalten, d.h. der Rahmen ist weiß, alle Anbauteile (incl. Gabel) schwarz. Was mir aber keine Ruhe lässt, ist die Kurbel. Kann man da was silbernes, d.h. neutrales verbauen (Kurbel silber/Kettenblatt wieder schwarz) und Flaschenhalter auch wieder in silber/schwarz? Oder bleibts dabei? Alles was rangebastelt wird ist schwarz. Harmoniert bestimmt gut mit der Rohloff, aber ich frag mich, wegen der schwarzen Gabel und dem soliden Schriftzug, ob das ganze vielleicht zu massiv wirkt und obs nicht gut kommen würde, da noch ein kleines bisschen silber zu verbauen. Alle die ich gefragt habe, sagen lass es und bleib bei schwarz. 
Ich weiß es einfach nicht. Im Fotoalbum von Kitor sieht man den Rahmen in weiß, mit silberner Kurbel, aber da ist die Gabell auch weiß, dadurch wirkts IMHO etwas softer, auch wegen der goldenen Sattelklemme. 

Was meint ihr denn? Soll ne Surly Mr. Whirly werden und das ist ne Menge Schotter. Da muß man, find ich, gut überlegen, bevor man die Kohle raushaut.

Grüße u. Danke
items


----------



## bike-it-easy (12. Juli 2009)

Nimm die Kurbel in schwarz.
Und außer der Rohloff nix rot eloxiertes am Bike? Dann wäre 'ne schwarze Rohloff vielleicht doch die bessere Wahl gewesen.
Oder aber wenn du die rote Rohloff schon hast, wenigstens noch den Steuersatz und die Sattelstützenklemme in rot elox nehmen, damit die Farbe nochmal woanders aufgenommen wird.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (13. Juli 2009)

ich würde die kurbel auch in schwarz nehmen. aber passend zur roten rohloff würde ich die vr nabe auch rot nehmen.
was willst du sonst noch verbauen ?
viel spass mit dem argon, das ding geht gut nach vorne.


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Juli 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> ich würde die kurbel auch in schwarz nehmen. aber passend zur roten rohloff würde ich die vr nabe auch rot nehmen.
> was willst du sonst noch verbauen ?
> viel spass mit dem argon, das ding geht gut nach vorne.



Jep, sehe ich auch so.

Wenn schwarze Kurbel, dann empfehle ich die Hone.

M.E. sieht sie nett aus, ist recht leicht (928 Gramm komplett) und hat eine schöne Form. Preislich ist sie recht günstig.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## chickenway-user (13. Juli 2009)

sluette schrieb:


> ich würde die kurbel auch in schwarz nehmen. aber passend zur roten rohloff würde ich die vr nabe auch rot nehmen.



Genau das würde ich auch machen...


----------



## sluette (13. Juli 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Wenn schwarze Kurbel, dann empfehle ich die Hone.



die hone würde ich mir nicht an ein CC bike bauen, für mich ist die eher AM oder FR lastig. ist aber die einzige schwarze shimano kurbel (mit ausnahme von saint, aber die fällt ja wohl hoffentlich völlog raus).

hm, ist die frage was er für komponenten verbauen will. 
ich fahre an meinem argon sram x0 mit ner truvative stylo. daran gibt's nix eigentlich nix auszusetzten, ich würde allerdings gerne auf eine noir wechseln. denke die passt zur x0 besser.


----------



## kitor (13. Juli 2009)

konnte eh hier mal gepostet werden


----------



## items (13. Juli 2009)

Servus,
super. Danke für die vielen Rückmeldungen. Damit fällt mir die Entscheidung deutlich leichter und ich werde eine schwarze Kurbel verbauen. Weitere rote Teile zu verbauen, behagt mir nicht so. Die rot eloxierte Rohloff kommt von einem schwarzen Rad und da hatte ich rote Schnellspanner und eine rote Sattelklemme dazu. Das war mir aber irgendwie zu verspielt. Die rote Rohloff allerdings ist genial. Eine echte Augenweide und fast zu schade, die überhaupt in nem Rad zu fahren. Eher was zum an die Wand hängen IMHO )

Als Kurbel ausgeguckt hatte ich mir jetzt eine Surly Mr Whirly. Ist allerdings ziemlich teuer und nicht ganz einfach zu kriegen, sieht aber dafür meiner Ansicht nach nicht so klobig aus, wie andere, sondern eher etwas schlanker, aber ist natürlich ein schöner Zacken Geld. Ansonsten hatte ich auch noch über eine Truvativ nachgedacht, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man eine Singlespeedkurbel auf die 54mm Kettenlinie bekommt und zumindest die "Noir" hab ich auch nicht wirklich günstiger gesehen, als 300 Euro. Alternativ könnte man sich noch was von Race Face dranbauen, aber ehrlich gesagt, törnt mich das nicht so an. Ich hab jetzt einige Deus Teile am Rad und so richtig prall finde ich die Qualität nicht. Sowohl die Sattelstütze, als auch die Klemmung am Lenker knackt immer wieder mal (trotz Fett und richtigem Drehmo) und ich hatte mir vorgenommen, die Sattelstütze, sowie Vorbau und Lenker gegen Syntace auszutauschen. Da muß ich aber erstmal gucken, bis ich den Rahmen habe, damit ich die richtige Vorbaulänge kaufen kann. 

Das wird sich aber, denke ich auch finden. Nur das mit er Kurbel finde ich wirklich extrem schwierig. Ich hatte auch noch an eine RR Kurbel gedacht (Ultegra), aber da ist die Kettenlinie laut Beschreibung nochmal deutlich anders. Und dann wär halt auch schön, was ohne Kettenblätter zu kaufen, weil ich ohnehin noch ein 40er oder 38er Kettenblatt verbasteln muß. Wenn also noch jemand schöne Ideen für Kurbeln in schwarz hat, immer her damit.

Ach so:
Und das Argon hatte ich ursprünglich in L bestellt, habs aber nochmal auf XL geändert. Zum einen weil ich einen kurzen Vorbau möchte und zum anderen, weil ich auf nem Votec mit ähnlichen Abmessungen gesessen habe (Sitzrohr 50cm und Oberrohr 62cm) und das ging echt überhaupt nicht. Ich bin 1,90, hab bummelig ne 90er Schrittlänge und bin ziemlich schlank. Das sah aus, als wenn ich das Rad meines kleineren Bruders geklaut habe und damit unterwegs bin. Dann hat sich nochmal mein Kumpel draufgesetzt, der genauso groß ist und ich versteh echt nicht, warum die Leut so winzige Rahmen bauen. Wendigkeit hin oder her, aber ich hab da echt nicht drauf gepasst und mich total unwohl gefühlt. War alles irgendwie total gequetscht und die Sattelstütze war bis zum Anschlag draußen, mit grrausliger Überhöhung. Hat zum Glück noch geklappt, weil die jetzt erst anfangen zu bauen und ich bin wirklich schon sehr gespannt. Einziger Wermutstropfen ist allerdings dann die 30mm Stütze. Da ist die Auswahl echt dünn und ich versuche jetzt mal eine 27.2er mit Reduzierhülse zu fahren und schau mal obs knackt. Ich hatte mal eine aus Metall, da war das nix, aber von Use gibts hochwertige aus Thermoplast. Wenn das hinhaut, kommt auf jeden Fall eine leckere Syntace P6 dran oder, wenn das nicht hinhaut, gibts die NC-17 Empire S-Pro II Sattelstütze in 30mm. Aber das wars dann auch schon fast in dem Durchmesser und jetzt hoffe ich mal, die Hülse bringts. Gibt wohl einige Leute, die das problemlos fahren, aber andere jammern wie der Teufel.

Aber lange Rede, gar kein Sinn
Viele Grüße u. danke nochmal für die Hilfe!
items


----------



## Ralf_Kühnapfel (13. Juli 2009)

@items,

ich kann Dir noch ne Thomson-Sattelstütze (Alu, schwarz) mit Durchmesser 30mm empfehlen. Habe ich selber in meinem Nicolai Helius FR, dort ist das gleiche wie beim Argon, dass ab XL-Rahmengröße die Durchmesser von 31,6 auf 30mm reduziert sind.

Noch ne Frage zu Deiner Größe:
Mich wundert es das Du noch umbestellt hast. Bist Du L und XL schon probegefahren? Ich bin grad zwischen M und L am Schwanken und ich bin 1,88m groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 91,5cm?! Laut TechDef vom Argon CC ist die horz. Oberrohrlänge beim L 620mm, also so wie Du es beim Votec hattest?

Ich muss irgendwo unbedingt eine Probefahrt machen. Hat keiner ein Argon in M oder L da, aus das ich mich mal draufsetzen kann? Wohne zwischen Augsburg und München.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## items (13. Juli 2009)

Servus Ralf,
Nicolai hat zu mir gesagt, ich brauche, wenn überhaupt ein L und auch der Händler war der Ansicht. Ich hab trotzdem zwischen L und XL geschwankt, mich aber dann für L entschieden. Allerdings hat der Votec Mensch das gleiche gesagt und die Abmessungen sind ja, wie gesagt, ähnlich. Steuerrohr- und Sitzrohrwinkel werden natürlich auch eine Rolle spielen, aber als ich drauf gesessen hab, war klar, das geht mal gar nicht. Ich glaub, das es eine große Rolle spielt, dass MTBs auf Agilität gebaut werden und da ist ein kleiner Rahmen besser. Der Votec Verkäufer war auch son langer dürrer Lulatsch und der fährt auch ein L, allerdings mit einer wirklich üblen Sattelüberhöhung und mir ist ein Rätsel, wie der das aushält. Ich hab jedenfalls bei der Oberrohr- und Sattelrohrlänge draufgesessen, wie zusammengefaltet und als ich das im Fenster gesehen hab, sind mir echt die Muffen gegangen, wegen des L Rahmens und ich hab dann nochmal nachgedacht und den umbestellt, weil ich mich einfach auf größeren Rahmen wohler fühle. Im Moment hab ich ein Bike von Rose, mit nem 55er Sattelrohr und und 620mm Oberrohr. Da hab ich aber nen 110er Vorbau und der Sattel ist ganz hinten. Ich könnt da auch nen 120er Vorbau verkraften und das hieß für mich, dass selbst bein nem 640er Oberrohr, das Nicolai verbaut, mit kürzerem Vorbau und ggf. gerader Sattelstütze noch einiges an Luft ist. Ein bissl Muffen hab ich auch, aber im Schaufenster sah das auf diesem winzigen Rad wirklich grotesk aus. Ne Probefahrt wär mir allerdings auch lieber gewesen, muß ich gestehen.

Grüße 
items


----------



## hellmachine (13. Juli 2009)

bin mal gespannt, wann mal ein argon 29er kommt. liegt nahe, und gerade für grosse fahrer sind 29er echt bedenkenswert. bei sehr grossen fahrern sehen 26er naturgemäss einfach grotesk aus...



items schrieb:


> Servus Ralf,
> Nicolai hat zu mir gesagt, ich brauche, wenn überhaupt ein L und auch der Händler war der Ansicht. Ich hab trotzdem zwischen L und XL ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juli 2009)

Ralf_Kühnapfel schrieb:


> Ich bin grad zwischen M und L am Schwanken und ich bin 1,88m groß bei einer Schrittlänge von 91,5cm?!


Da brauchst du ziemlich sicher L. Ich bin 1,89 mit ca. 89 cm Schrittlänge und mir passt L wie angegossen. Hab vorher mal ein M eines Bekannten kurz probiert und als deutlich zu klein empfunden.


----------



## hellmachine (13. Juli 2009)

ich bin 1,85 mit gleicher schrittlänge (89 cm). interessanterweise fand ich beim probefahren den M besser. der L fühlte sich echt sperrig an. ging zwar auch, aber man hatte eher den eindruck, auf einem treckingrad zu sitzen.
daher wird wieder klar, wie unterschiedlich sich die rahmendimensionen auswirken bei der jeweiligen statur. ich habe recht lange beine, aber der L rahmen hatte eine zu lange oberrohrlänge für meine gesamtgröße.
davon ab, rein optisch ist der M meiner meinung am schönsten.



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Da brauchst du ziemlich sicher L. Ich bin 1,89 mit ca. 89 cm Schrittlänge und mir passt L wie angegossen. Hab vorher mal ein M eines Bekannten kurz probiert und als deutlich zu klein empfunden.


----------



## Ralf_Kühnapfel (13. Juli 2009)

@Schwarzer Kater,

danke für die Info und den Vergleich von der Größe mit Dir. Da es mit einer Probefahrt hier im Süden Deutschlands eher schlecht aussieht, bin ich für so eine Angabe dankbar. Habe mir Deine Teileliste vom Argon angesehen. Fast genauso wäre meine auch. 
Bei der Sattelstütze würde ich auf die Tune-Alustütze gehen. Deine Sattelstütze ist 350mm lang! Wieviel steckt denn dann noch im Rohr? Die nächste Länge ist bei Tune nämlich 340 und 420mm. Wahrscheinlich muss ich die 420er nehmen und entsprechend kürzen.
Noch ne Frage zum Steuersatz: Du hast den Tune BUBU verbaut. Wie bist Du denn mit dem zufrieden? Weißt Du zufällig noch die Einpresstiefe oben und unten? Nicolai schreibt bezüglich der Garantie 12 oder 13mm vor.
Ich liebäugel mit dem Reset-Steuersatz, die sind aber ca. doppelt so schwer wie der Tune!

Dein Bike ist echt ne Augenweide. Ich werde wieder auf einen Alu-Rahmen umsteigen. Bin vom Carbon-Hype geheilt. Mein Simplon-Stomp ist durch diverse Marathons und Etappenrennen dermaßen vermackt und aufgescheuert,  dass es nur noch nächste Woche die TAC und den Keiler-Marathon halten muss. Wobei das Stomp an sich ein gutes Rad ist.
Trotzdem werde ich vom Fully aufs Hardtail wechseln. Für gemütliches Touren habe ich noch mein Helius FR. Für den Marathon werde ich dann auf den Fully Komfort halt verzichten.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## hellmachine (13. Juli 2009)

sorry, stimmt, doch: 12 mm ist pflicht.
Steuersatz Mindesteinpresstiefe / a-head set  min. insert depth 12mm
http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/tech_sheet/Argon_CC_09.pdf



Ralf_Kühnapfel schrieb:


> @Schwarzer Kater,
> Nicolai schreibt bezüglich der Garantie 12 oder 13mm vor.
> Gruß
> Ralf


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Juli 2009)

Ralf_Kühnapfel schrieb:


> Bei der Sattelstütze würde ich auf die Tune-Alustütze gehen. Deine Sattelstütze ist 350mm lang! Wieviel steckt denn dann noch im Rohr? Die nächste Länge ist bei Tune nämlich 340 und 420mm. Wahrscheinlich muss ich die 420er nehmen und entsprechend kürzen.


Ist zumindest sicherer, je nachdem, welche Höhe dann dein Sattelgestell hat. Ich hab aktuell ´ne Thomson Masterpiece mit 350 mm drin. Das reicht bei meinem Schritt gerade noch so aus, wobei ich gern mit sehr viel Sattelauszug fahre.  Endet eta 1 cm unterhalb des Oberrohrs. Wenn du tune verbauen willst, dann wäre mir da 340 zu knapp.



Ralf_Kühnapfel schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage zum Steuersatz: Du hast den Tune BUBU verbaut. Wie bist Du denn mit dem zufrieden? Weißt Du zufällig noch die Einpresstiefe oben und unten? Nicolai schreibt bezüglich der Garantie 12 oder 13mm vor.
> Ich liebäugel mit dem Reset-Steuersatz, die sind aber ca. doppelt so schwer wie der Tune!


Müßte ich einzeln nachmessen, wenn ich mal wieder einen unverbaut in die Finger bekomme. tune schreibt auf der Hompage was von einem Einpressmaß von 34 mm. Wird wohl die obere und untere Schale addiert sein und müßte demnach langen. Hält übrigens entgegen vielen Unkenrufen problemlos und hat auch nach dem letzten, bekanntermaßen sehr nassen und langen Winter, null Alterserscheinungen.


----------



## items (14. Juli 2009)

Servus nochmal,
hier nochmal ein kleines Update zur Rahmengröße (vor allem für Ralf). Und zwar hab ich heute endlich jemanden gefunden, der in Karlsruhe ein Argon in L hat und von der Oberrohrlänge passt das für mich. Der Kollege hatte zwar einen geraden Lenker und einen Syntace VRO umgedreht montiert, weil er als Tiefflieger innerhalb der Stadt unterwegs ist, aber mit etwas Fantasie hat das hingehauen, d.h. L wäre theoretisch für mich ok. Was einfach nicht passen will für mich, ist die Höhe des Rahmens, d.h. die Sattelstütze ist bei mir auf Anschlag draußen gewesen und wenn ich draufgesessen habe, konnte ich das Oberrohr nur noch verschwommen in der Ferne sehen ;o)

Irgendwie, beim gucken, fand ich die Proportionen unpassend und meiner Ansicht nach passt das kurze Sitzrohr einfach nicht zum langen Oberrohr und ich hab mich einfach nicht richtig wohl gefühlt, obwohl das schon irgendwie gepasst hat, nur eben nicht richtig. Fazit war für mich, dass ich eigentlich nen XL Rahmen mit L (620mm) Oberrohr benötige und genau das habe ich jetzt auch bestellt. Ist echt ne Qual, wenn man die Dinger nicht sieht, aber 900km zu schrubben ist einfach zu weit. Ein M allerdings ist definitiv zu klein. Das würde ich nicht in Erwägung ziehen. 

Grüße u. schönen Tag allen
items


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (14. Juli 2009)

noch mal zur rahmenhöhe: ich rechne das immer so: (alles in mm)
schrittlänge: z.b. 890
480 (sitzrohr argon M) + 175 (kurbel) = 655
890 - 655 = 235 (die resultierende sattelstützenlänge inkl. sattel bei der schrittlänge 890)
damit hätte man dann im sitzen ein komplett ausgestrecktes bein, wenn der kurbelarm ganz unten ist.
also: ich finde 23,5 cm Stützen-/Satteleinheit nicht besonders viel.

oder gibts da nen denkfehler?
am ende muss man aber eben doch draufsitzen


----------



## Ralf_Kühnapfel (15. Juli 2009)

@hellmachine,
grundsätzlich ist diese Rechnung ein Anhaltspunkt. Eigentlich müsste die Sattelstützenlänge sogar noch kürzer sein, da die Schrittlänge ja auch den Sattel beinhaltet (Maß vom Sattelgestell bis Satteloberfläche). Somit ist man mit der Rechnung immer auf der sicheren Seite. Für die Sattelstützenlänge kommt halt noch die Einstecktiefe hinzu, aber die sieht man ja nicht (betrifft item).

@item,
musst Du einen Aufpreis für das längere Sitzrohr zahlen? 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## items (15. Juli 2009)

Servus nochmal,
ist noch nicht ganz klar mit dem Aufpreis und ich hoffe mal, das bleibt im Rahmen ;o)

Insgesamt wird mir aber immer klarer, das rechnen nicht wirklich etwas nützt. Ich bin jetzt ungefähr 800mal im Keller rumgeschlichen und hab unseren Furhpark vermessen, um eine Vorstellung davon zu bekommen, wie das Argon in L bzw. XL aussehen wird und wie man drauf sitzt, d.h. ich hab mich aufs Rad gesetzt und dann eben die Arme 2cm mehr ausgestreckt oder die Sattelstütze ein bissl eingeschoben und den Zollstock rausgeholt usw. Das alles hat definitiv wenig oder gar nichts gebracht, bis ich wirklich auf dem Argon gesessen habe und auch mit dem Votec wars nicht wirklich vergleichbar, allerdings hatte das auch einen deutlich kürzeren Vorbau und nen gekröpften Lenker. Anscheinend ist Rahmenbau wesentlich komplexer als nur 2cm hier mehr und dort weniger und einige Sachen sind mir auch nach wie vor völlig unklar. Um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen:

1. Bei den meisten Herstellern verändert sich mit der Rahmengröße auch die Länge des Steuerrohrs. Bei Nicolai und bei Votec aber nicht. Was das aber bedeutet oder obs nur der Steifigkeit des Rahmens dient, ist mir nicht helle. Ich muss jedenfalls die Gabel stark kürzen. 
2. Das Verhältnis von Sitzrohr zu Oberrohr ist bei Nicolai extrem. Ich hab ein paar Racefeilen im Netz gefunden (z.B. Cube), die haben z.B. ein 55er Sitzrohr, aber "nur" ein 610 Oberrohr, d.h. 10cm weniger als das Argon in L.Aber das sind, wie gesagt, Racer und das das nur über den Vorbau und die Kröpfung des Lenkers definiert wird, glaub ich jetzt mal nicht. Ich jedenfalls hatte eine Cube Feile und da hab ich ewig gefummelt, bis ich eine einigermaßen kommode Sitzposition hatte.
Allerdings hat das Argon einen sehr kurzen Radstand und mit meinem gefährlichem Halbwissen könnt ich mir vorstellen, das über den Sitzrohr- und den Steuerrohrwinkel dafür gesorgt wird, das der Radstand klein ist, aber dafür wird dann das Oberrohr länger, weil die beiden ein umgekehrtes Trapez bilden. 
3. Was steckt insgesamt hinter dieser etwas extremeren Geometrie? Votec u. Nicolai machen das und Liteville geht, teilweise noch extremer, in eine ähnliche Richtung. Da erschließt sich mir nicht so wirklich der Sinn. Agilität wird erreicht durch den kurzen Radstand aber insgesamt hab ich eigentlich eher eine Racegeometrie durch die extreme Oberrohrlänge, die ich dann wieder mit Vorbau und Spacern usw. ausgleiche.

Liest hier vielleicht ein Maschinenbauer mit, der dazu was sagen kann? Ich würd das wirklich gerne ein bissl besser verstehen und ich muß unbedingt mal suchen, obs im Netz informative Seiten gibt. Ist wirklich ein spannendes Thema und ich bin total neugierig auf den Rahmen. Leider dauerts durch die Maßanfertigung jetzt 2-3 Wochen länger, aber dafür ists, laut Händler, eine Anschaffung fürs Leben und der Rahmen ist wirklich ein Gemälde. Ist immer wieder ne Freude, sich die Schweißnähte anzugucken.

Viele Grüße u. schönen Tag
wünscht 
items


----------



## Ti-Max (15. Juli 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> noch mal zur rahmenhöhe: ich rechne das immer so: (alles in mm)
> schrittlänge: z.b. 890
> 480 (sitzrohr argon M) + 175 (kurbel) = 655
> 890 - 655 = 235 (die resultierende sattelstützenlänge inkl. sattel bei der schrittlänge 890)
> ...



Bei mir ist es ähnlich. Länge Satteloberkante bis Mitte Tretlager sind 720 mm. Zuzüglich 175 mm Kurbellänge sind 895 mm. Ich habe das Argon in M und bin 1,82 m groß.

Daher bin ich nach wie vor verwundert, daß man im Fall Items zwischen L und XL sich zu entscheiden hat. Eher ist es m.E. eine Enscheidung zwischen M und L.

Zu beachten ist auch, daß die horizontale Oberrohrlänge und somit die effektive Oberrohrlänge das Maß für die Entscheidung sein sollte. Ich weiß nicht, ob Nicolai auf der HP das horizontale Maß angibt, oder nur das Längenmaß des Oberrohrs (Sloping somit nicht berücksichtigt).

Als Vorbau fahre ich übrigens 90 mm mit 10° Steigung. Und ich sitze dann immer noch nicht aufrecht, sondern leicht gestreckt.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## items (15. Juli 2009)

Na  ja. Die Frage nach L oder XL erklärt sich aus dem Einsatzzweck, d.h. wenn ich die Trails rocken will, dann setz ich mich aufs Elvox. Das hat nen 53er Rahmen und ein 600er Oberrohr, d.h. ich sitze da auch fast aufrecht und die Lage ist kompakt. 
Das Argon will ich aber für Langstrecken haben, d.h. ich will gestreckt sitzen, aber nicht überstreckt, sondern trotzdem bequem. Und ich will möglichst leicht lange und steile Anstiege bewältigen, auch mit Gepäck auf dem Buckel, d.h. ich möchte zwar einen kurzen Vorbau aber es soll trotzdem noch ausreichend Druck auf dem Vorderrad sein. Außerdem ist die Armlänge IMHO nicht zu unterschätzen. Mir passen eigentlich immer M T-Shirts, aber die Arme sind fast immer zu kurz. In L schlackerts dafür zumeist aber die Arme passen. Und irgendwie merke ich immer mehr, dass 2cm gar nicht so wenig sind, wie ich immer dachte, d.h. wie hellmachine schon sagte ist draufsitzen IMHO das entscheidende. Vielleicht hauts bei Massenartikeln hin und beim Kauf vom Rose bin ich, was die Geo angeht, optimal versorgt worden, auch ohne Probefahrt. Aber die legen anscheinend mehr Gewicht auf die Sitzrohrlänge, denn in jeder Größe ist das Oberrohr sehr moderat lang.


----------



## hellmachine (15. Juli 2009)

hi,
da steigst du tief in die rahmenphilosophie ein, denn an manchen stellen gibts irgendwie kein richtig oder falsch. der eine mags so, der andere so.
ich glaube, die klassischen eckpunkte dieser geschmäcker sind die jeweiligen fahrstile.
also langes oberrohr ist eher raceorientiert, weil gestreckt und so bessere kraftausbeute. da die dinger auch noch sauleicht sein sollen, sind die teile oft recht niedrig beim sitzrohr im vergleich zur länge des oberrohrs. den rest macht man dann über die weiter rausgezogene stütze. rein optisch ist das schon eine sehr schöne geometrie.
gutes beispiel ist das trek elite 9.9: SSL http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de/bikes/mountain_hardtail/9_series/elite99ssl/
18.5 in(~47cm) sitzrohr bei 61cm oberrohr. da ist das argon mit 48cm zu 60 cm schon milder.
um so kürzer das oberrohr und gleichzeitig länger das sitzrohr, um so tourenhafter wird der rahmen. bequem aufrecht, aber etwas schwerer durch langes sitzrohr. die winkel sind auch noch mal ne welt für sich. 
vor allem, wegen der gabeln. das argon z.b. ist angeblich für ne 100er optimiert.
wichtig beim sammeln und vergleichen der oberrohrlängen ist aber, das du weisst, wie der hersteller misst. oft wird nicht das rohr entlang gemessen, sondern die waagerechte von steuerrohr bis zum fiktiven sitzrohr, bzw. der sattelstütze. so machts auch nicolai.
http://www.nicolai.net/manuals/tech_sheet/Argon_roCC_09.pdf
die so gemessenen zahlen sind länger als die reine oberrohrlänge.

aber um den ganzen theoriequatsch mal praktisch zu machen, es muss doch leute mit verschiedenen argons in deiner region geben. wäre natürlich super, wenn da mal ne probefahrt drin wäre.





items schrieb:


> Servus nochmal,
> ist noch nicht ganz klar mit dem Aufpreis und ich hoffe mal, das bleibt im Rahmen ;o)
> 
> 3. Was steckt insgesamt hinter dieser etwas extremeren Geometrie? Votec u. Nicolai machen das und Liteville geht, teilweise noch extremer, in eine ähnliche Richtung. Da erschließt sich mir nicht so wirklich der Sinn. Agilität wird erreicht durch den kurzen Radstand aber insgesamt hab ich eigentlich eher eine Racegeometrie durch die extreme Oberrohrlänge, die ich dann wieder mit Vorbau und Spacern usw. ausgleiche.
> ...


----------



## items (15. Juli 2009)

Servus nochmal,
danke für die Erklärung und langsam macht sich Verständnis breit. Allerdings finde ich die Bezeichnung CC fürs Argon dann eigentlich ungünstig gewählt. Gerade verglichen mit dem Trek ergibt sich für mich, auch wenns, wie du sagst, etwas milder ist, das das Argon ein Marathonbike ist und zwar mit Tendenz in Richtung Race. Aber ein klassisches CC Bike finde ich bei der Geo dann nicht mehr so richtig. Oder man nimmt den Rahmen dann eben sehr klein, aber dann wirds eher ein Spassbike und zum Touren ists dann auch nicht mehr so das gelbe. Wobei ich allerdings auch vermute, das die Hersteller ziemlich unter Druck stehen, was das Gewicht der Rahmen angeht und ob nicht zugunsten der Grammzahl in der Spec  manchmal Kompromisse gemacht werden,  die sonst nicht eingegangen würden. 

Ach so. Und wegen der Probefahrt:
Nee. Ich kenne ein paar Leute, aber den gestern mit dem Argon in L hab ich nur zufällig gefunden. Ansonsten ein oder zwei, aber mit anderen Modellen. Leute die soviel Geld für nen Rahmen ausgeben sind, glaub ich, eher etwas dünner gesät. Wenn ich irgendjemandem erzähle, der nix damit zu tun hat, zeigen die mir alle nen Vogel und wollens nicht glauben. Für das Geld statten andere vermutlich die komplette Familie mit Fahrrädern aus )

Grüße
items


----------



## hellmachine (15. Juli 2009)

items schrieb:


> Servus nochmal,
> danke für die Erklärung und langsam macht sich Verständnis breit. Allerdings finde ich die Bezeichnung CC fürs Argon dann eigentlich ungünstig gewählt. Gerade verglichen mit dem Trek ergibt sich für mich, auch wenns, wie du sagst, etwas milder ist, das das Argon ein Marathonbike ist und zwar mit Tendenz in Richtung Race.



das trek ist ein extrembeispiel. das argon ist schon alleine durchs immer noch recht lange oberrohr sportlich richtung cc, aber weils nicht so weit geht wie das trek auch ein super allrounder.



items schrieb:


> Ach so. Und wegen der Probefahrt:
> Leute die soviel Geld für nen Rahmen ausgeben sind, glaub ich, eher etwas dünner gesät. Wenn ich irgendjemandem erzähle, der nix damit zu tun hat, zeigen die mir alle nen Vogel und wollens nicht glauben. Für das Geld statten andere vermutlich die komplette Familie mit Fahrrädern aus



stimmt, aber das ist eben die harte entscheidung, neben der qualität, die es in asien genau so geben kann, ein produkt mit produktionsstandort deutschland zu kaufen. den argon könnte man wahrscheinlich zum drittel des preises, dann aber als massenanfertigung, in taiwan herstellen.


----------



## ONE78 (21. Juli 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


>



sehr schicker rahmen , hätte ich auch gern 

gibs die Ausfallenden auch mit Disc-Aufnahme? Welche Einbaubreite hat das Road? Gibs schon Preisinfos?


----------



## hellmachine (21. Juli 2009)

ist ja ein rennrad rahmen, die sind doch eher nicht disc. 
sollte aber kein akt sein, weil du nur das entsprechende verschiebbare ausfallende brauchst, das die aufnahme hat. das wäre wahrscheinlich das normale rocc teil...
preise bleiben gleich. zumindest bei mir wars so.
einbaubreite, k.a.



ONE78 schrieb:


> sehr schicker rahmen , hätte ich auch gern
> 
> gibs die Ausfallenden auch mit Disc-Aufnahme? Welche Einbaubreite hat das Road? Gibs schon Preisinfos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## José94 (8. August 2009)

Ändert sich eigl. 2010 was am normalen Argon CC Rahmen ?


----------



## r.nicolaibiker (18. August 2009)

@items,

wann kommt denn Dein Rahmen. Ich bin auf neue/weitere Fotos gespannt.

Ich habe einen Argon CC in L bestellt. Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin Anfang Oktober.

Gruß


----------



## items (18. August 2009)

Tach,
so langsam warte ich auch verzweifelt. Da es jetzt doch ein Maßrahmen geworden ist, dauerts wohl noch ein bissl, weil die, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, erst nach der Serie gefertigt werden (
Na ja. Jammern hilft ja nix, also lieb sein und warten. Ursrpünglicher Termin war allerdings Ende Juli und jetzt siehts wohl eher Richtung Ende August aus. Ich hatte allerdings nochmal angefragt wegen der Sattelstützenmaße und bei meiner Mischung aus L und XL, d.h. 54er Sattelrohr und 620er Oberrohr kann eine 30.9er Stütze verbaut werden, statt einer 30er. Außerdem hab ich auch nochmal gefragt, wegen der Ausfallenden und die, die auf der Website von Nicolai abgebildet sind, gibts wohl gar nicht mehr. Fand ich ein bisschen schade, weil mir die Optik deutlich besser gefällt, aber seis drum. Hauptsache der Rahmen schlägt her bald auf, weil alle Teile, die noch gefehlt haben, seit 3 Wochen bei mir im Keller rumlungern und drauf warten verbaut zu werden. Wird aber natürlich alles genaustens dokumentiert und dann hier eingestellt. Hoffentlich kann ich noch ein paar Schönwettertouren mit dem Teil machen )

Viele Grüße u. schönen Abend
items


----------



## laktatsucht (18. August 2009)

Schicke Uhr hellmachine


----------



## hellmachine (18. August 2009)

ich sage nur, argon rocc/gates: warte seit fast 6 monaten! immer noch nicht fertig. zwischendurch kam einer mit falscher lackierung und falscher wahllos wirkender zugverlegung, gemischt aus anlötaufnahmen und schraubaufnahmen. ging wieder zurück. ich halte mich mit weiteren impressionen zurück, weil die jungs zumindest "stets bemüht" waren, und viel politik zwischen rohloff und nicolai dazwischen war. habe scheinbar zum ungünstigsten zeitpunkt das virtuellste produkt gekauft. es hätte aber dann gar nicht erst angeboten werden dürfen...

habe hier parts seit nem halben jahr rumliegen, da sieht man den wertverlust förmlich...




items schrieb:


> Tach,
> so langsam warte ich auch verzweifelt. Da es jetzt doch ein Maßrahmen geworden ist, dauerts wohl noch ein bissl, weil die, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, erst nach der Serie gefertigt werden (
> Na ja. Jammern hilft ja nix, also lieb sein und warten. Ursrpünglicher Termin war allerdings Ende Juli und jetzt siehts wohl eher Richtung Ende August aus. Ich hatte allerdings nochmal angefragt wegen der Sattelstützenmaße und bei meiner Mischung aus L und XL, d.h. 54er Sattelrohr und 620er Oberrohr kann eine 30.9er Stütze verbaut werden, statt einer 30er. Außerdem hab ich auch nochmal gefragt, wegen der Ausfallenden und die, die auf der Website von Nicolai abgebildet sind, gibts wohl gar nicht mehr. Fand ich ein bisschen schade, weil mir die Optik deutlich besser gefällt, aber seis drum. Hauptsache der Rahmen schlägt her bald auf, weil alle Teile, die noch gefehlt haben, seit 3 Wochen bei mir im Keller rumlungern und drauf warten verbaut zu werden. Wird aber natürlich alles genaustens dokumentiert und dann hier eingestellt. Hoffentlich kann ich noch ein paar Schönwettertouren mit dem Teil machen )
> 
> ...


----------



## hellmachine (18. August 2009)

das musst die vincenz sagen. die bilder sind nur aus dem web, scheinbar entstanden bei einer werksbegehung.



laktatsucht schrieb:


> Schicke Uhr hellmachine


----------



## items (18. August 2009)

6 Monate warten? Argl! Wieso ist das denn son Problem? Der Unterschied für  das Gates Dingens ist doch AFAIR nur, dass man den Rahmen hinten aufmachen kann, dacht ich. Na hoffentlich sind die bei nem normalen RoCC ein bissl zügiger unterwegs. 
Ach so:
Und son ganz bisschen äääh, sagen wir mal, na ich weiß ja auch nicht, vielleicht lieber mal sorum gesagt:
Ich hatte auch den Eindruck, dass es noch Potential gibt, um die Organisation bei Bestellungen zu optimieren ) 
Aber was solls. Hat mich zwar über Berlin in den Süden verschlagen, aber ursprünglich komm ich aus dem Norden. Und da sagt man folgendes:
"Een beeten scheef ist god leev", was übersetzt nichts anderes heißt als "Ein bisschen schief ist Gott lieb". Von daher passt das also alles (allerdings nur wenns bei mir nicht auch 6 Monate dauert und alle Ösen usw. ordentlich am Rahmen kleben und zwar dort wo sie hingehören ;o)


----------



## hellmachine (18. August 2009)

items schrieb:


> 6 Monate warten? Argl! Wieso ist das denn son Problem? Der Unterschied für  das Gates Dingens ist doch AFAIR nur, dass man den Rahmen hinten aufmachen kann, dacht ich. Na hoffentlich sind die bei nem normalen RoCC ein bissl zügiger unterwegs.
> ;o)



ich habe scheinbar zum denkbar ungünstigsten zeitpunkt bestellt. rohloff hat den gates noch nicht zugelassen und testete noch, nicolai bastelte an neuen ausfallenden, die zugverlegungen waren neu, der gesamte hinterbau samt yoke unten neu...
dabei wollte ich eigentlich nur nen standard rocc, aber eben mit gates, der da schon angepriesen wurde von nicolai. dummerweise ist auf der website bis heute nicht das zu sehen, was man aktuell kauft.
alles quasi voll im prototypenstatus. und schlussendlich war der ral ton dann verkehrt. einiges war höhere gewalt, anderes unnötige orga-fehler.
wir sind uns zwar einig geworden, wie wir mit der sache weiter vorgehen, aber auf den zweiten rahmen warte ich halt immer noch.
der arme händler hatte allerdings noch wesentlich weniger freude an der sache.

ein kumpel hat allerdings jetzt das selbe teil bestellt. mal sehen, obs bei ihm besser läuft. wahrscheinlich habe ich pech gehabt. aber nu ist der sommer fast rum.



items schrieb:


> Von daher passt das also alles (allerdings nur wenns bei mir nicht auch 6 Monate dauert und alle Ösen usw. ordentlich am Rahmen kleben und zwar dort wo sie hingehören ;o)



dein wort in gottes ohr


----------



## hellmachine (22. August 2009)

endlich: der argon rocc/gates ist nach 6 monaten und einem falschen rahmen zwischendurch angekommen. ist bis auf details ok.
aber der lacher: der gates drive ist nicht dabei. unfassbar. ich vermute, das rohloff das immer noch nicht zugelassen hat. anfangs war die überlegung, das ich was unterschreibe, um nicolai/rohloff aus der verantwortung zu nehmen. dann hieß es, es müsste ein spannröllchen (snubber) montiert sein, dann wärs für rohloff ok.
nun kriegen die händler seit wochen von nicolai zu hören, das es wegen der eloxierung der teile noch dauern würde.
ich frage mich, wieso selbst so firmen wie poison inzwischen ein gates/rohloff hardtail anbieten können, aber der europa lizenzinhaber nicolai nicht?
http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...1=2&lay2=1&lay3=2&lay4=0&prodid=201010113-115
am 1 september beginnt mein mehrfach verschobener urlaub. ich flippe aus, wenn es jetzt am fehlenden gates scheitert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## items (23. August 2009)

Oh je. Tolle Wurst! Kannst du nicht erstmal, für die Ferien zumindest, ne normale Kette ranbasteln? Immerhin besser als nix vielleicht. Und mit einem ganz neu zusammengebastelten Rad würd ich vermutlich ohnehin sehr ungern in den Urlaub fahren, glaub ich. 

Wieso das bei dir so hakelt kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen. Kanns sein, dass die anderen Händler vielleicht einfach ohne Freigabe loslegen? Nachdem wie ich die Rohloff so erlebe könnt ich mir vorstellen, dass das Ding ohnehin nicht kaputt geht. Vielleicht kalkulieren die einfach so, dass das zwei Jahre hält (und vermutlich ja auch deutlich mehr) und wenn wirklich was kommen sollte, dann wirds halt repariert. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass man der Rohloff mit nem Gates die Lichter ausdrehen kann. Bisher hab ich wirklich noch nie von jemandem gehört, dass das Ding die Grätsche gemacht hat. Bisschen Macken vielleicht, aber Totalschaden? 

Klingt auf jeden Fall ziemlich nervig das Ganze. Da geht einem dann ja doch irgendwie das Augenzwinkern langsam mal aus )

Viele Grüße u. hoffentlich erholsamen und  schönen Abend
items


----------



## hellmachine (24. August 2009)

ja, das wird die notlösung sein, wurde anfangs auch von nicolai vorgeschlagen, als kurzfristiger übergang. die würden auch die nötigen teile zahlen. wäre das allerdings damals schon passiert, und der rahmen in benutzung, die kurzfristige lösung wäre wohl bis heute am bike ;-)



items schrieb:


> Oh je. Tolle Wurst! Kannst du nicht erstmal, für die Ferien zumindest, ne normale Kette ranbasteln? Immerhin besser als nix vielleicht. Und mit einem ganz neu zusammengebastelten Rad würd ich vermutlich ohnehin sehr ungern in den Urlaub fahren, glaub ich.


----------



## Falco Mille (24. August 2009)

1. Beim Versand des zweiten Rahmens wurde der Carbon Drive leider vergessen. Dieser wurde heute nachgesendet.

2. Der erste Rahmen war in seiner Ausführung korrekt, bis auf die Sonderfarbe, die der Kunde bestellt hatte. Diese wurde vom Zulieferer zwar mit der richtigen Bezeichnung geliefert, hatte aber einen zu hellen Farbton.

3. Ein neuer Rahmen wurde für den Kunden innerhalb weniger Wochen produziert, nachdem dieser den ersten Rahmen zurückgegeben hatte. Wir haben die Sonderfarbe beim Zulieferer reklamiert, neu bestellt und dem Kunden vor der Beschichtung ein Farbmuster zur Bestätigung angefertigt.

4. Kalle und ich sind sehr traurig, dass solche Vorgänge zuerst hier in einer einseitig negativen Darstelung gepostet werden, bevor mit uns zwecks Klärung in Kontakt getreten wird.

Viele Grüße, Falco


----------



## hellmachine (24. August 2009)

hi falco,
ein "entschuldigung" hätte an dieser stelle schon gereicht ;-)
die sechs monate sind nun mal fakt und belegbar, nicht mein verschulden, und nicht einseitig negativ.

der fehlende gates hat mich (und auch den händler) halt echt umgehauen.
alle aussichten erst mal dahin.

tatsächlich wurde mir heute telefonisch aber der versand des gates bis mittwoch zugesichert. da war ich im affekt zu voreilig, und entschuldige ich mich.

um das thema auch noch mal positiv aufzurollen:
kalle hat sich den problemen immer ehrlich gestellt. man muss auch anerkennen, das man ihn als geschäftsführer immer noch direkt anrufen kann. versucht das mal bei trek ;-)
qualitativ repräsentiert der rahmen das hohe nicolai niveau. vielleicht war ich auch ein einzelfall, das machts mir aber nicht leichter.

zu guter letzt hat ein freund die tage auch einen argon bestellt, wobei ich ihn aktiv unterstützt habe ;-)
ich verspreche, den sicherlich positiveren ablauf hier genau so zu posten!

was bleibt? die freude auf einen späten sommerurlaub mit neuem bike.
leider sind die ganzen 2009 parts nun schon fast auslaufmodelle 

in diesem sinne,
trotzdem herzliche grüsse, auch oder besonders an kalle!



Falco Mille schrieb:


> 1. Beim Versand des zweiten Rahmens wurde der Carbon Drive leider vergessen. Dieser wurde heute nachgesendet.
> 
> 2. Der erste Rahmen war in seiner Ausführung korrekt, bis auf die Sonderfarbe, die der Kunde bestellt hatte. Diese wurde vom Zulieferer zwar mit der richtigen Bezeichnung geliefert, hatte aber einen zu hellen Farbton.
> 
> ...


----------



## items (24. August 2009)

Servus,
na ja. Jegliche Form von auch nur leisester Kritik als "einseitig negativ" zu bezeichnen finde ich jetzt vielleicht doch etwas übertrieben. Das ist doch wirklich alles äußerst moderat geschrieben und aus meiner Sicht mit sehr viel Respekt und reichlich Smileys  versehen. Und wenn ihr nicht so tolle Räder bauen würdet, würden die Leut sicherlich nicht so viel Kohle auf den Tisch legen und sich drüber freuen und drauf warten.

Weiß doch jeder Erwachsene Mensch, das da, wo Leute schaffen auch mal Sachen schief laufen und wo Licht ist, ist nun mal auch Schatten. Über irgendwelches Gebashe hier im Forum wär ich als Hersteller auch wirklich sauer, aber das wird doch hier alles mit sehr viel Vorsicht geäußert und son ganz kleines bisschen Ironie, find ich, muß man da vielleicht schon mal verkraften und drüber stehen. Der Thread ist doch sonst wirklich voll des Lobes, über das man sich als Hersteller sehr freuen könnte und jetzt halt ein bisschen Gepienze von Leuten, die auf den Weihnachtsmann warten und das Glöckchen will nicht bimmeln. Ist ganz bestimmt alles andere als Böse gemeint.

Nichts für ungut und viele Grüße
items


----------



## hellmachine (24. August 2009)

herrlich resumiert, so isses 




items schrieb:


> Servus,
> na ja. Jegliche Form von auch nur leisester Kritik als "einseitig negativ" zu bezeichnen finde ich jetzt vielleicht doch etwas übertrieben. Das ist doch wirklich alles äußerst moderat geschrieben und aus meiner Sicht mit sehr viel Respekt und reichlich Smileys  versehen. Und wenn ihr nicht so tolle Räder bauen würdet, würden die Leut sicherlich nicht so viel Kohle auf den Tisch legen und sich drüber freuen und drauf warten.
> 
> Weiß doch jeder Erwachsene Mensch, das da, wo Leute schaffen auch mal Sachen schief laufen und wo Licht ist, ist nun mal auch Schatten. Über irgendwelches Gebashe hier im Forum wär ich als Hersteller auch wirklich sauer, aber das wird doch hier alles mit sehr viel Vorsicht geäußert und son ganz kleines bisschen Ironie, find ich, muß man da vielleicht schon mal verkraften und drüber stehen. Der Thread ist doch sonst wirklich voll des Lobes, über das man sich als Hersteller sehr freuen könnte und jetzt halt ein bisschen Gepienze von Leuten, die auf den Weihnachtsmann warten und das Glöckchen will nicht bimmeln. Ist ganz bestimmt alles andere als Böse gemeint.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (25. August 2009)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> 4. Kalle und ich sind sehr traurig, dass solche Vorgänge zuerst hier in einer einseitig negativen Darstelung gepostet werden, bevor mit uns zwecks Klärung in Kontakt getreten wird.



Schnüff ...  Also ehrlich! Echte Kritik sieht anders aus ...


----------



## hellmachine (3. September 2009)

so, karre fertig und sehr glücklich damit! direkt wieder zerlegt, in den bike koffer und ab nach malle. viele grüsse


----------



## kitor (3. September 2009)

Jo, nettes Bike!

Viel Spaß auf Malle.


----------



## chickenway-user (3. September 2009)

Ja, allerdings...

Was wiegts eigentlich? Sind ja bis auf Rahmen und Rohloff eher leichte Teile verbaut...


----------



## Cyborg (3. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Sind ja bis auf Rahmen und Rohloff eher leichte Teile verbaut...


die Thomson Vorbau ist auch bleischwer. Und die Ventilkappen.


----------



## items (3. September 2009)

Servus,
feines Gerät, dass du da aufgebaut hast. Und mit den Ausfallenden kann ich mich auch anfreunden. Am nackten Rahmen fand ich die anderen schöner, aber so passt das und die Kurbel ist wirklich ein Gedicht. Aber was hängt hinten rechts rum? Irgendeine Führung für den Riemen? Und konntest du den Rahmen wiegen, bevor du das alles zusammengebastelt hast?

Wirklich sehr schön und die Farbwahl find ich mutig, aber stimmig. Ein sehr sehenswertes Unikat!

Grüße u. viel Spaß auf Malle
items


----------



## hellmachine (3. September 2009)

vielen dank 
hinten hängt ein röllchen ohne direktkontakt, weil herr rohloff das so wollte. sonst darf die nabe nicht mit gates laufen.
ich glaube, nicolai liefert nur so aus für gates/rohloff



items schrieb:


> Servus,
> feines Gerät, dass du da aufgebaut hast. Und mit den Ausfallenden kann ich mich auch anfreunden. Am nackten Rahmen fand ich die anderen schöner, aber so passt das und die Kurbel ist wirklich ein Gedicht. Aber was hängt hinten rechts rum? Irgendeine Führung für den Riemen? Und konntest du den Rahmen wiegen, bevor du das alles zusammengebastelt hast?
> 
> Wirklich sehr schön und die Farbwahl find ich mutig, aber stimmig. Ein sehr sehenswertes Unikat!
> ...


----------



## hellmachine (3. September 2009)

gewicht weiss ich noch gar nicht. habe den rahmen nur kurz beim händler begutachtet. er hats dann auch direkt zusammengebaut, sonst wäre der urlaub hin gewesen.
danke noch mal an cycle culture duisburg!
zusammen war mal die rede von 10.8 kg...



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ja, allerdings...
> 
> Was wiegts eigentlich? Sind ja bis auf Rahmen und Rohloff eher leichte Teile verbaut...


----------



## Cyborg (3. September 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> hinten hängt ein röllchen ohne direktkontakt, weil herr rohloff das so wollte. sonst darf die nabe nicht mit gates laufen.
> ich glaube, nicolai liefert nur so aus für gates/rohloff



Kann man das Röllchen wegoptimieren? Ich wollte mir mal einen Argon TR bestellen und da brauche ich nun wirklich keine Röllchen, egal was Herr Rohloff will.


----------



## corfrimor (3. September 2009)

Wirklich ein tolles Bike! Die Farbauswahl ist große Klasse, mal was anderes. 

Woran ich mich aber echt nie gewöhnen kann, das sind Bärentatzen, schon gar nicht an einem CC-Bike! Auf gar keinen Fall!

Ich weiß, das ist ein freies Land, jeder wie er will, die Geschmäcker sind verschieden usw. usf.

Aber BÄRENTATZEN an 'nem CC-Bike mit Tune, Durin, Marta ... 

Edit: Ich seh' jetzt erst, es ist sogar 'ne Durin SL! Und dann BÄRENTATZEN ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 525Rainer (3. September 2009)

absolut geile farb und technikkombination!


----------



## hellmachine (3. September 2009)

hi
haha, mit dem kommentar rechnete ich schon, ch geb dir voll recht, aber ist halt ein universalbike, ich fahre alles damit, und da sind klickies hinderlich. dazu kommt, das die dinger ein test waren. wiegen nur 180g. fahren sich aber voellig ok bis jetzt. fuer derbste trailarbeit kommt das hardtail eh an die grenze.




corfrimor schrieb:


> Wirklich ein tolles Bike! Die Farbauswahl ist große Klasse, mal was anderes.
> 
> Woran ich mich aber echt nie gewöhnen kann, das sind Bärentatzen, schon gar nicht an einem CC-Bike! Auf gar keinen Fall!
> 
> ...


----------



## hellmachine (3. September 2009)

generell ja, 
sind ja nur ausfallenden zu tauschen. aber nicolai liefert schinbar nur diese mit röllchen aus bei gates. sind quasi wie ausfallenden mit schaltauge.
ich denke, wenn du normale verschiebbare rohloff ausfallenden nachorderst, kannst du es problemlos umrüsten. dieses thema war auch ein teil meiner lieferschwierigkeiten bei nicolai, und die konnten da nichts für, da sie warten mussten, bis rohloff ok sagt.



Cyborg schrieb:


> Kann man das Röllchen wegoptimieren? Ich wollte mir mal einen Argon TR bestellen und da brauche ich nun wirklich keine Röllchen, egal was Herr Rohloff will.


----------



## hellmachine (3. September 2009)

freut mich, das es gefällt!
ein paar rote details werden evtl. noch entschärft, spacer sind auch noch nicht final, aber sonst ist das teil geil und fährt sich traumhaft.

übrigens superwetter hier, viel biken. und lustige situationen gibts auch:








items schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Wirklich sehr schön und die Farbwahl find ich mutig, aber stimmig. Ein sehr sehenswertes Unikat!
> 
> ...


----------



## abbath (4. September 2009)

Super Farbkombi! Bei den Pedalen tun mir allerdings auch schon die Schienenbeine weh...


----------



## 525Rainer (4. September 2009)

@ all

kann mal bitte jemand ungefähr messen wie lang die kettenstreben sind wenn die verschiebbaren ausfalllenden auf der kürzesten postion sind? also ungefähr. von treglager mitte bis achsmitte gemessen minus den verstellbereich..


----------



## laktatsucht (5. September 2009)

Heute gekommen. Rahmengröße L. Weiß gepulvert mit Klarsichtfolie als Decor.















































i am in love!


----------



## abbath (5. September 2009)

Coole Idee mit dem Schriftzug! Ist das Steuerrohr mit eingefrästem N eigentlich Standard beim Argon? Ganz schön schwer das Gerät...


----------



## laktatsucht (5. September 2009)

Das ausgefräste N ist Standard nun.
Der Rahmen ist nicht meiner, sondern wird das MTB eines Freundes. Ich finde den Rahmen wirklich viel zu schwer. Das ist albern. Bei dem Preis sollte man ein wenig mehr verlangen können (naja oder quasi weniger  ). 1,5 sollte drin sein, auch für eine Firma wie Nicolai. 2 Kilo ist zu viel! Wobei die Verarbeitung und das Design natürlich einmalig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (5. September 2009)

laktatsucht schrieb:


> Ich finde den Rahmen wirklich viel zu schwer.



Größe L
Pulver-Schicht
5 Jahre Garantie
Alu statt Plaste

Ich finde da geht das Gewicht OK.


----------



## Helius-FR (5. September 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> so, karre fertig und sehr glücklich damit! direkt wieder zerlegt, in den bike koffer und ab nach malle. viele grüsse



Na da hat sich das Warten doch aber mal gelohnt - Sehr Geiles Bike geworden.
Nur diese von Rohloff verpasste Rolle am Ausfallende Stört.


----------



## corfrimor (5. September 2009)

laktatsucht schrieb:


> Ich finde den Rahmen wirklich viel zu schwer. Das ist albern. Bei dem Preis sollte man ein wenig mehr verlangen können (naja oder quasi weniger  ). 1,5 sollte drin sein, auch für eine Firma wie Nicolai. 2 Kilo ist zu viel! Wobei die Verarbeitung und das Design natürlich einmalig sind.



Ich finde das Argon auch absolut geil, aber was Du über das Gewicht sagst, ist m.M. nach richtig.



Helius-FR schrieb:


> Größe L
> Pulver-Schicht
> 5 Jahre Garantie
> Alu statt Plaste
> ...



Bei Flori Wiesmann hätte ich einen gepulverten ~ 1.600g STAHLrahmen (Maßrahmen, aber ungefähr Gr. M) ebenfalls mit 5 Jahren Garantie haben können. Auf Wunsch hätte er mir bei einem ~ 1.900g-Rahmen aber auch 10 Jahre gewährt. Die Nicolai-Garantie ist gut, aber bei einem fast 2 Kilo schweren Alu(!)-Rahmen und dem Preis wäre alles andere auch schlicht zu wenig.


----------



## abbath (5. September 2009)

Also das Gewicht würde mich nicht vom Kauf abhalten, aber amtlich ist es halt schon. Egal, müssen wir halt mehr in die Muckibuzze (oder den Biergarten...) gehen - dann passt die Relation zum Fahrer wieder


----------



## Cyborg (5. September 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Größe L
> Pulver-Schicht
> 5 Jahre Garantie
> Alu statt Plaste
> ...



Das Gewicht ist natürlich völlig inakzeptabel. 

ps: es gibt auch Hersteller, die eine lebenslange Garantie geben, bei ca. 1600 Rahmengewicht in L.


----------



## Helius-FR (5. September 2009)

Cyborg schrieb:


> ps: es gibt auch Hersteller, die eine lebenslange Garantie geben, bei ca. 1600 Rahmengewicht in L.



Die aber dann auch nach jedem möglichen Grund Suchen sich aus der Garantie zu Winden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhbiker247 (7. September 2009)

> Das Gewicht ist natürlich völlig inakzeptabel.



Dafür ist die Haltbarkeit des Argon akzeptabel   !


----------



## sekt88 (8. September 2009)

Nicolai ist kein Spielplatz für Weight Weenies und WW´s haben mit Nicolai nicht zu suchen. 

Please, if you are a weight weenie, leave us non-weight weenies alone and go buy a carbon frame. I really like the Fat weight-weenies who complain about a frame being too heavy.


----------



## chickenway-user (8. September 2009)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Nicolai ist kein Spielplatz für Weight Weenies und WW´s haben mit Nicolai nicht zu suchen.
> 
> Please, if you are a weight weenie, leave us non-weight weenies alone and go buy a carbon frame. I really like the Fat weight-weenies who complain about a frame being too heavy.



Och, Nicolai hat auch schonmal versucht durch nen leichtes Fully aufzufallen.


----------



## hellmachine (8. September 2009)

beim rahmen ist mir wichtiger, das er auch mal mit 25 kg gepäck noch steiff bleibt, nicht sofort beim irgendwo anstossen eine beule im coladosengeröhr hat und nicht nach 1 1/2 jahren wiegetritt weichgefahren ist. das ist mir dann 300 g mehr wert. das mache ich dann lieber mit austauschbaren leichten teilen wett.
ein leichter argon ist ohne pulverung trotzdem drin. mir war die farbe aber wichtiger, auf kosten der schönen schweissnähte...



Cyborg schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist natürlich völlig inakzeptabel.
> 
> ps: es gibt auch Hersteller, die eine lebenslange Garantie geben, bei ca. 1600 Rahmengewicht in L.


----------



## Cyborg (8. September 2009)

@hellmachine
Klar, bei mir ist Argon TR auch gesetzt.  Für eine CC Rakete ist MIR der Rahmen aber viel zu schwer.




sekt88 schrieb:


> Please, if you are a weight weenie, leave us non-weight weenies alone and go buy a carbon frame. I really like the Fat weight-weenies who complain about a frame being too heavy.


Die Sprache von Inselbewohnern, iggit!  I'm not really fat, but the frame still too heavy.


----------



## sekt88 (8. September 2009)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Die Sprache von Inselbewohnern, iggit!  I'm not really fat, but the frame still too heavy.



Ich bin New Yorker.

Das vorteil einen 1 kg Rahmen gegenüber der einen 1.8 kg hat, für alle die über 65kg auf die Waage bringen,  ist reine Fantasie.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (8. September 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Bei Flori Wiesmann hätte ich einen gepulverten ~ 1.600g STAHLrahmen (Maßrahmen, aber ungefähr Gr. M) ebenfalls mit 5 Jahren Garantie haben können. Auf Wunsch hätte er mir bei einem ~ 1.900g-Rahmen aber auch 10 Jahre gewährt. Die Nicolai-Garantie ist gut, aber bei einem fast 2 Kilo schweren Alu(!)-Rahmen und dem Preis wäre alles andere auch schlicht zu wenig.



Allerdings ist der Wiesmann-Rahmen (v. a. nach der aktuellen Preisliste) dann auch noch etwas teurer als das Argon. Aber ich würde mein Wiesmann nicht mehr hergeben wollen  Die filigrane Stahloptik hat schon was


----------



## corfrimor (8. September 2009)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der Wiesmann-Rahmen (v. a. nach der aktuellen Preisliste) dann auch noch etwas teurer als das Argon.



Das stimmt natürlich, aber dafür sind die Wiesmann-Rahmen auch prinzipiell Maßrahmen. Rechnet man bei Nicolai den Aufpreis für die Maßanfertigung hinzu, wird der Abstand zumindest kleiner. Außerdem gewährt Wiesmann ja nicht deshalb standardmäßig fünf Jahre Garantie, weil seine Rahmen so teuer sind, sondern weil er fest davon ausgeht, daß sie einfach so lange halten müssen.

Ein u.U. wichtiger Unterschied ist allerdings, daß Nicolai den Wettkampfeinsatz ohne Wenn und Aber freigibt, Wiesmann dagegen (soweit ich weiß) nicht.



Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Aber ich würde mein Wiesmann nicht mehr hergeben wollen



Kann ich verstehen!


----------



## Baelko (9. September 2009)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Nicolai ist kein Spielplatz für Weight Weenies und WW´s haben mit Nicolai nicht zu suchen.
> 
> Please, if you are a weight weenie, leave us non-weight weenies alone and go buy a carbon frame. I really like the Fat weight-weenies who complain about a frame being too heavy.



.....was für ein Schwachsinn. Ich bin Niedersachse.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (9. September 2009)

Hier mal meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. September 2009)

.


----------



## ewoq (9. September 2009)




----------



## doctorhasenbein (9. September 2009)

Jetzt aber wieder mit Nobby Nic


----------



## chickenway-user (9. September 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Jetzt aber wieder mit Nobby Nic



Gut, dann ists jetzt auch wieder geil!


----------



## aka (10. September 2009)

Vorsicht - bei der Kurbel ist Bruchgefahr. Die Loecher des unbenutzten Lochkreises mit Schrauben versehen, das stabilisiert.


----------



## Ti-Max (10. September 2009)

ewoq schrieb:


>



Pornös,

obwohl ich mich mit Lefty und Rohloff optisch nie anfreunden werde.

Versaut irgendwie jedes Rad

Bin halt Ästhet... Schwarz-Gold ist hingegen immer gut

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## hellmachine (10. September 2009)

sieht super aus!
könnte man konsequenterweise nicht 28" laufräder verwenden?
ich meine, mal sowas an nem argon gesehen zu haben. das so obergeil aus...


doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Hier mal meins


----------



## chickenway-user (10. September 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Pornös,
> 
> obwohl ich mich mit Lefty und Rohloff optisch nie anfreunden werde.
> 
> ...




Wenn du Ästhet wärst würdest du die Gabel geil finden! So. Eigentlich könnt ich mir mal eine zulegen, sind die inzwischen gebraucht bezahlbarer?


28" Reifen in nem MTB kann gut ausschauen. muss aber nicht. Wie ich gerade an meinem alten Singlespeeder experimentell herausgefunden habe.


----------



## alter_ego (10. September 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Hier mal meins



ja sehr geil! jetzt kann ich endlich meine goldenen tune teile besorgen. war mir bis jetzt mit der farbe nicht sicher.

bei meinem wird der rahmen auch schwarz mit weißer aufschrift. felgen, gabel und leitungen werden auch weiß.

mal ne frage, weiß jemand die genauen durchmesser von sattelstütze und das klemm-maß von der sattelstütze. bei nem XL rahmen?

merci schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (10. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Wenn du Ästhet wärst würdest du die Gabel geil finden! So.



Ja, ist klar...


----------



## Baelko (10. September 2009)

@ doctorhasenfuß....auch wenn es wieder Prügel gibt....hast du den Rahmen gewogen? 

Mit der Kabelführung bin ich mir nicht sicher. Ich würde ja konventionell plus Rohloff-Kabelführung nehmen. D.h. HR Bremse unter dem Oberrohr, zusammen mit Führung für Umwerfer und hinterem Schaltwerk (an der rechten Sitzstrebe "innen" runter). Oder fürs Schaltwerk doch unter dem Unterrohr?

In Sachen Rohloff Verkabelung unter dem Unterrohr und links unter der Kettenstrebe für die Schaltbox? Hier sieht es bei den meisten Aufbauten die ich bis jetzt im Forum gesehen haben so aus, als ob die zwei Rohloff-Züge dann ständig auf der Kabelkrone rumschleifen würden. Oder täuscht das? 

Hm...ich finde ja diese Kabelstopper zum einschrauben nicht schlecht (siehe 2010 Katalog an dem Gates- ready-Hinterbau). Ob es das auch für das ROCC gibt?

Fragen über Fragen....


----------



## kitor (10. September 2009)

sekt88 schrieb:


> Nicolai ist kein Spielplatz für Weight Weenies und WW´s haben mit Nicolai nicht zu suchen.
> 
> Please, if you are a weight weenie, leave us non-weight weenies alone and go buy a carbon frame. I really like the Fat weight-weenies who complain about a frame being too heavy.


----------



## Helius-FR (10. September 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Hier mal meins



Da jetzt noch die Goldene Speedhub von Tune / Endorfin rein 
(Bekommt man die Goldene Speedhub überhaupt ohne ein Endorfin zu Kaufen ???)


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (11. September 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Hier mal meins



Ist der Rahmen für die Lefty freigegeben oder hast Du eine Sonderanfertigung bekommen? Danke Dir.

Nils


----------



## Cyborg (11. September 2009)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Ist der Rahmen für die Lefty freigegeben oder hast Du eine Sonderanfertigung bekommen?


ich würde sagen, es ist ein Argon Rahmen mit Lefty-Steuerrohr.



kitor schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (11. September 2009)

Du scheinst Dich nicht besonders auszukennen. Ist kein Geheimnis, dass die Lefty im normalen 1.5er Steuerrohr geparkt wird.


----------



## Cyborg (11. September 2009)

kitor schrieb:


> Du scheinst Dich nicht besonders auszukennen. Ist kein Geheimnis, dass die Lefty im normalen 1.5er Steuerrohr geparkt wird.


Es ist auch kein Geheimnis, dass die Steuerrohrlänge für Lefty passen muss. Du kannst zwar  C'dale Lagerschalen und Lagern verbauen, aber ob dann der Gabelschaft mit der Steuerrohrlänge harmoniert, ist die andere Frage. Also, wenn schon Lefty, dann richtig.  Ich tippe weiter auf eine Sonderanfertigung.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (11. September 2009)

Jo Jung`s,
Sonderanfertigung. 

@ kitor:Headshock ist nicht gleich 1.5" 
   (Lagerschalen sind minimal größer)


----------



## Helius-FR (11. September 2009)

kitor schrieb:


> Du scheinst Dich nicht besonders auszukennen. Ist kein Geheimnis, dass die Lefty im normalen 1.5er Steuerrohr geparkt wird.





doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Jo Jung`s,
> Sonderanfertigung.
> 
> @ kitor:Headshock ist nicht gleich 1.5"
> (Lagerschalen sind minimal größer)



Klassisches Eigentor.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (11. September 2009)

Dankeschön!


----------



## chickenway-user (11. September 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> @ kitor:Headshock ist nicht gleich 1.5"
> (Lagerschalen sind minimal größer)



Das wurde doch etwa 2 Jahre nach der Einführung von 1,5" angeglichen. Seitdem hat Cannondale doch 1,5" wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## kitor (12. September 2009)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Klassisches Eigentor.



Nein,

stimmt leider nicht. Lefty passt wo 1.5 passt und umgekehrt. Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung. 

Nicht immer alles nachquatschen 

Wenn Ihr noch Fragen habt, helf ich gern.


----------



## abbath (13. September 2009)

Für die Lefty gibt's übrigens auch 1.125" Schäfte.


----------



## Hamburger Jung (13. September 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Hier mal meins



Du heilige *******  Das ist ja mal annormal geil, sowas hab ich ja nie gesehen  Irre, göttliche Teileauswahl... Klasse!


----------



## chickenway-user (13. September 2009)

kitor schrieb:


> Nein,
> 
> stimmt leider nicht. Lefty passt wo 1.5 passt und umgekehrt. Spreche aus eigener Erfahrung.
> 
> ...




Ganz früher, als 1.5 noch neu war, da waren die Leftys noch anders. Minimal. Wurde dann aber angegelichen.

Gibts von dem Ding eigentlich auch Fotos mit der aktuellen Bereifung (und in dreckig)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctorhasenbein (13. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ganz früher, als 1.5 noch neu war, da waren die Leftys noch anders. Minimal. Wurde dann aber angegelichen.
> 
> Gibts von dem Ding eigentlich auch Fotos mit der aktuellen Bereifung (und in dreckig)?



Wird nachgereicht 

@ Hamburger Jung  Danke, Danke


----------



## items (3. Oktober 2009)

@hellmachine:
erzähl doch mal. Wie fährts sichs denn? Bist du zufrieden? Und wie bewertest du den Gates? Irgendwelche Probleme? Vor allem bei Dreck/Schlamm usw. hatte ich gehört, dass der Verschleiss problematisch ist.

Immer noch auf seinen Rahmen wartend (
grüßt )
items


----------



## hellmachine (3. Oktober 2009)

ein richtiges schlammbad gabs zwar nicht, aber bis jetzt fährt es sich traumhaft unauffällig mit gates. wirklich sorglos bisher!
für echte langzeiterfahrungen ist es wohl noch zu früh. ich werde aber berichten 
nebenbei: die kleine überraschung ist echt die speedneedle. habe die alcantara version. das ding ist wirklich bequem. unglaublich eigentlich. und ich fahr immer nur mit cargo pants oder jeans, haha. also kein arschpolster in der hose. bei dem wetter allerdings unter der cargo ne lange ungepolsterte 
thermo stretch...



items schrieb:


> @hellmachine:
> erzähl doch mal. Wie fährts sichs denn? Bist du zufrieden? Und wie bewertest du den Gates? Irgendwelche Probleme? Vor allem bei Dreck/Schlamm usw. hatte ich gehört, dass der Verschleiss problematisch ist.
> 
> Immer noch auf seinen Rahmen wartend (
> ...


----------



## hellmachine (3. Oktober 2009)

mensch, so langsam sollte sich da aber was tun, oder?
wars auch ein argon? bei mir war ja einiges noch im umbruch, von wegen 2010er modell und gates ausfallenden...
aber inzwischen ist das doch längst serie geworden...
mein kollege hat übrigens auch nen argon bestellt. ist aber bisher "nur" ne woche drüber.
ich habe das gefühl, 2009 wird das beste geschäftsjahr in der nicolai geschichte, vor allem wegen so vieler argon bestellungen 
die jungs scheinen da echt überrumpelt worden zu sein.



items schrieb:


> @hellmachine:
> Immer noch auf seinen Rahmen wartend (
> grüßt )
> items


----------



## items (4. Oktober 2009)

Morgähn,
danke für die Infos und stimmt: Für Langzeiterfahrungen ists in der Tat noch zu früh, aber die Sache mit dem Gates scheint sich ja gut anzulassen und ich bin gespannt, was du nach der ersten Wintersaison mit ausreichend Schlamm erzählst. Hab mir die Bilder nochmal angesehen und schick ist das Ding, auch wegen des Gates, auf jeden Fall. Im ersten Moment wußte ich nicht, was ich von den Farben halten sollte, aber je öfter ich drauf rumgucke, desto besser gefällts mir. 

Was mit meinem Rahmen ist, weiß ich auch nicht so genau. Ich hab jetzt mal direkt geschrieben und frag mal nach. Auf der einen Seite ja nicht schlimm, weils eh Winter wird und ich dann den alten Rahmen runterfahren kann, auf der anderen Seite könnt ich den Argon eine Weile als Dekoelement ins Wohnzimmer stellen, gelegentlch mal angucken und mich drüber freuen. Mal gucken, was die sagen....

Schönen Sonntag
items

Ach so: 
Und das mit der Speedneedle sagen viele, aber ich hab neulich mal auf einem gesessen und weiß ja nicht so genau. Was Bequemlichkeit angeht, ist da aus meiner Sicht durchaus noch Potential nach oben. Hast du mal Langstrecken damit gemacht inzwischen, d.h. 2-3 Tage?


----------



## hellmachine (4. Oktober 2009)

dann hoffen wir mal, das du dich baldigst an dem schönen argon ergötzen kannst!

habe noch keine langstrecke mit speedneedle hinter mir. bin gespannt.
hatte ostern ne tour nach prag über eine woche. aber da fuhr ich noch den alten flite...



items schrieb:


> Und das mit der Speedneedle sagen viele, aber ich hab neulich mal auf einem gesessen und weiß ja nicht so genau. Was Bequemlichkeit angeht, ist da aus meiner Sicht durchaus noch Potential nach oben. Hast du mal Langstrecken damit gemacht inzwischen, d.h. 2-3 Tage?


----------



## fuzzball (4. Oktober 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Hier mal meins



cooles CC  
welchen Steuersatz verwendest du, den orginal SI? (Vielleicht wäre es möglich eine Detailaufnahme des Steuerrohrs mit Steuersatz und Lefty zu machen, danke )


----------



## doctorhasenbein (5. Oktober 2009)

@ fuzzball

jup, is der originale SI


----------



## fuzzball (5. Oktober 2009)

perfekt danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Oktober 2009)

Achtung Baustelle 

Argon ROCC
XL Rahmen L Oberrohr.









Gruß Guru.


----------



## items (9. Oktober 2009)

Ach neeee. Da ist er ))

Ich freu mich so!!

*hyperventilier*


----------



## items (10. Oktober 2009)

So. Jetzt gehts wieder. Danke erstmal an Guru fürs knipsen und hochladen. Bin wirklich entzückt, war allerdings im ersten Moment etwas erstaunt über die Gussets am Sattelrohr und mußte kurz auf die Bestellung gucken, ob ich irrtümlich ein FR bestellt habe )
 Ich war mir zunächst auch nicht ganz sicher, ob mir das so gefällt, weil ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen bin, dass ich nen "normalen" Argonrahmen bekomme, der halt ein bissl größer ist. Beim FR sind die Gussets ja serienmäßig verbaut und zusammen mit ner längeren Gabel usw. gehts da ja in Richtung der schwer angesagten FR Hardtails. Am normalen Argon war ich mir deshalb nicht ganz sicher, ob das optisch mit ner 100er Reba usw. zusammenpasst, aber je mehr ich drüber nachdenke und mir das angucke, desto besser gefällts mir, weils IMHO die Nicolai eigene "Industry" Optik noch unterstreicht. Und vom Gewicht her dürfte das auch kaum größeren Einfluss haben. Ich bin mal gespannt, was der wiegt...

Aufbau dauert auf jeden Fall noch etwas. Ich werd den Rahmen nächste Woche abholen und dann nochmal, wenns den Kollegen hier genehm ist, ein paar Detailfotos hochladen und den Rahmen wiegen. Und dann werd ich mir den übern Winter ins Wohnzimmer stellen und jeden Abend drauf rumgucken und mich freuen. Dann bis Februar oder März den alten Rahmen runterfahren und im Frühjahr den Aufbau beginnen. Wird aber natürlich alles haarklein dokumentiert!

Viele Grüße u. schönes WE
items


----------



## Tom:-) (12. Oktober 2009)

alter schwede, du hast nerven! als ich meinen argon rahmen in der post hatte habe ich eine nachtschicht eingelegt und am nächsten morgen die ersten trails gerockt. aber ein extralanges vorspiel soll ja angeblich auch toll sein 

bitte gern mehr detail- und frickelbilder einstellen!


----------



## hellmachine (12. Oktober 2009)

hey items,
ist das jetzt dein rahmen? ist guru39 dein händler?
verstehe ich das richtig: du hast einen custom argon bestellt (kürzeres oberrohr) und hast jetzt einen argon fr bekommen? weil das mit den gussets wie ein argon fr aussieht...



items schrieb:


> So. Jetzt gehts wieder. Danke erstmal an Guru fürs knipsen und hochladen. Bin wirklich entzückt, war allerdings im ersten Moment etwas erstaunt über die Gussets am Sattelrohr und mußte kurz auf die Bestellung gucken, ob ich irrtümlich ein FR bestellt habe )
> Ich war mir zunächst auch nicht ganz sicher, ob mir das so gefällt, weil ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen bin, dass ich nen "normalen" Argonrahmen bekomme, der halt ein bissl größer ist. Beim FR sind die Gussets ja serienmäßig verbaut und zusammen mit ner längeren Gabel usw. gehts da ja in Richtung der schwer angesagten FR Hardtails. Am normalen Argon war ich mir deshalb nicht ganz sicher, ob das optisch mit ner 100er Reba usw. zusammenpasst, aber je mehr ich drüber nachdenke und mir das angucke, desto besser gefällts mir, weils IMHO die Nicolai eigene "Industry" Optik noch unterstreicht. Und vom Gewicht her dürfte das auch kaum größeren Einfluss haben. Ich bin mal gespannt, was der wiegt...
> 
> Aufbau dauert auf jeden Fall noch etwas. Ich werd den Rahmen nächste Woche abholen und dann nochmal, wenns den Kollegen hier genehm ist, ein paar Detailfotos hochladen und den Rahmen wiegen. Und dann werd ich mir den übern Winter ins Wohnzimmer stellen und jeden Abend drauf rumgucken und mich freuen. Dann bis Februar oder März den alten Rahmen runterfahren und im Frühjahr den Aufbau beginnen. Wird aber natürlich alles haarklein dokumentiert!
> ...


----------



## items (12. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
so. Gerade aus Heidelberg gekommen und den Rahmen abgeholt (ja, Guru39 ist mein Händler) und nein, es ist kein FR ;o), sondern ein RoCC. Die Gussets sind dran, weil das Sattelrohr beim XL ein bissl länger ist. Macht an der Stelle auch aus meiner Sicht Sinn, damit das Oberrohr noch ausreichend abfällt und von daher passt das, weils gewichtstechnisch vermutlich wenig ausmacht. Das Gewicht selber ist aber auf jeden Fall nicht ohne. Die Küchenwaage zeigt 2,2kg und das ist natürlich nicht gerade rekordverdächtig. Ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt ziemlich wurscht und sozuagen, wo wir grad beim Thema sind, noch im Rahmen. Wer sich ein Nicolai bruzzeln lässt und dann noch ne 1,5kg Rohloff dranbastelt macht sich IMHO ein wenig lächerlich, wenn er anfängt übers Gewicht zu mäkeln und von daher passts. Angestrebt ist ein Gesamtgewicht von 12,5 und wenns drunter bleibt wärs prima, wenns mehr wird, muß man mal überlegen, wo sich ein bissl was einsparen lässt vielleicht. Sollte aber, denke ich, machbar sein ohne das die Zuverlässigkeit leidet (@hellmachine: Hast du mal ne Waage unter deins gehalten?)

Eigentlich war ja geplant den Aufbau erst im nächsten Jahr zu starten, aber trotz meiner ursprünglichen und vermutlich altersbedingten Geduld juckts mich jetzt doch ganz schön in den Fingern und wo das Ding hier so rumsteht und mich anlacht fang ich ja vielleicht doch schon vorher an ein klitzekleines bisschen dran rumzubasteln. Von daher fällt das von Tom erwähnte Vorspiel vielleicht doch ein wenig kürzer aus. 

Ein paar Detailbilder wollte ich ja auch noch machen, aber mit der Blitzerei auf dem Lack das geht mal gar nichtl. Morgen soll hier Dreckswetter werden, aber sobald es geht leg ich mal los und knips ein bisschen. Ist wirklich ne wahre Freude der Anblick und ich hab meiner Freundin schon erzählt, dass sie heut Nacht aufm Sofa pennen muß, weil ihr Platz im Bett heut Nacht anderweitig besetzt ist )

Hatt ich noch vergessen:
Ich hab mal die Sattelstütze ein Stück reingeschoben und das geht extrem schwer. War beim rausziehen auch ne Menge Abrieb dran und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass 1/10 mm mehr Platz auch noch fest genug wär. Meint ihr das schleift sich noch ein bissl ein, d.h. fetten und dann lieb sein und warten?
Und außen hab ich das gegenteilige Problem, d.h. hier passt die Klemme mit 35mm nicht rauf. Wenn ich die Schraube rausnehme dann kann ich die weit genug ausinander biegen, aber sobald die Schraube drin ist, ists Essig. Da geht nix, auch nicht mit drücken und ich denk die Lackschicht ist schuld. Auch ein bissl fetten und mal vorsichtig mit dem Gummihammer anklopfen? Oder mal den Dremel an die Schelle halten? Was meint ihr denn?


Bis bald u. Gruß
items


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2009)

items schrieb:


> Auch ein bissl fetten und mal vorsichtig mit dem Gummihammer anklopfen? Oder mal den Dremel an die Schelle halten? Was meint ihr denn?
> 
> 
> Bis bald u. Gruß
> items



 bitte kein Dremel 

Gummihammer


----------



## items (13. Oktober 2009)

Moin Guru,
prima. Danke. Schön, dass du hier mitliest. Werd mal vorsichtig ein bissl klopfen und nen Sattel auf die Sattelstütze bauen und fetten. Vielleicht gehts dann etwas leichter.

Grüße u. schönen Tag
items


----------



## kroiterfee (13. Oktober 2009)

oder ein wenig schleifpapier und ein paar mal ums sitzrohr ende rumschleifen. das rohr hat schon 35er durchmesser. nur die pulverung machts minimal dicker...


----------



## items (13. Oktober 2009)

Argl. Ich denk ja auch, dass es der Lack ist, aber mit Schleifpapier an den Rahmen? Ich glaub das bring ich nicht übers Herz |


----------



## -XC- (14. Oktober 2009)

hellmachine schrieb:


> sieht super aus!
> könnte man konsequenterweise nicht 28" laufräder verwenden?
> ich meine, mal sowas an nem argon gesehen zu haben. das so obergeil aus...



du meinst das hier oder?
ist zwar nicht meins hab es aber in meiner bike bildersammlung 
imo der geilste nicolai cc straßen mod


----------



## hellmachine (14. Oktober 2009)

exakt! dem armen besitzer wurde das glaube ich geklaut, stand mal hier irgendwo drin.
ich finde das eine grandiose kombi. quasi ein fast 29er...
nur durch die notwendigerweise dünnen reifen eben 28...



-XC- schrieb:


> du meinst das hier oder?
> ist zwar nicht meins hab es aber in meiner bike bildersammlung
> imo der geilste nicolai cc straßen mod


----------



## items (14. Oktober 2009)

Au warte. Bei der Überhöhung des Sattels krieg ich ja schon vom hingucken Rückenschmerzen


----------



## items (7. November 2009)

Tach auch,
dann hab ich mal mit der Bastelei angefangen und im Album sind die ersten Fotos. Sieht chic aus find ich und im Moment bin ich bei ca. 11,4kg, schätze aber es werden bummelig 12,5. Damit könnt ich prima leben und man muß fairerweise sagen, dass allein das Hinterrad 2,5kg hat (DT XR 4.2D, Rohloff usw.). Nich gerade ein Pappenstiel also, aber was solls. Ist ja kein Racer, sondern ein Tourendingens, also passt das )

Was mir allerdings zu schaffen macht ist das Spacertürmchen unterm Lenker, denn da bin ich bei bummelig 4cm. Jetzt hab ich allerdings noch keine Kurbel dran und von daher bin ich mir bei der Sattelhöhe nicht ganz sicher, aber mehr als ein cm rauf oder runter dürfte das nicht werden und dann auch nur mit einem weniger zu fahren, kommt mir im Moment illusorisch vor. Da muß ich nochmal ein bisschen überlegen, was zu tun ist....

Evtl. VRO?

Grüße u. schönen Abend
items


----------



## abbath (7. November 2009)

Die Sattelhöhe hat NICHTS mit der Kurbel zu tun.
VRO find ich gut, altenativ halt 'nen Highrizer und/oder steileren Vorbau. Mehr 'ne Optikfrage.


----------



## hellmachine (7. November 2009)

da würde ich jetzt widersprechen. 
es gibt ja die "ausgestrecktes bein" regel, bei der man im sitzen mit der ferse ans pedal kommen muss, um die richtige sattelhöhe zu haben.
da macht die kurbel doch schon etwas aus, wenn auch meist nur einen halben zentimeter. aber NICHTS ist dann nicht richtig, oderß



abbath schrieb:


> Die Sattelhöhe hat NICHTS mit der Kurbel zu tun.
> VRO find ich gut, altenativ halt 'nen Highrizer und/oder steileren Vorbau. Mehr 'ne Optikfrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hänschen (13. November 2009)

Ich habe mal zwei drei Fragen, was wiegt denn ein Argon CC in himmelblau in Größe M bzw in rot eloxal?


----------



## trek 6500 (13. November 2009)

..genauso viel , wie eins in zitronengelb mit fgün elox. teilen .....


----------



## Testmaen (13. November 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..genauso viel , wie eins in zitronengelb mit fgün elox. teilen .....



Und wieviel wären das ? 



			
				Hänschen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mal zwei drei Fragen, was wiegt denn ein Argon CC in himmelblau in Größe M bzw in rot eloxal?



Ein eloxierter Rahmen ist je nach Größe etwa 150-200 Gramm leichter, als ein pulverbeschichteter.

Ein "M"-Rahmen, auch abhängig welches Modell, ob CC oder ROCC, wird also so 1500-1750 Gramm wiegen.

Eine gewisse Streuung ist natürlich auch immer vorhanden, da nicht jeder verbaute Rohrsatz auf's Gramm genau gleich viel wiegt.


----------



## Kor74 (14. November 2009)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Hier mal meins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## items (14. November 2009)

Servus,
AFAIR ist auf der Nicolai Seite ein M eloxiert mit 1600g angegeben. Allerdings sind das seitens der Hersteller oft optimistische Angaben. Ich würde mal mit bummelig 1700 rechnen, wobei es, finde ich, auf 100g oder ein bissl mehr oder weniger nicht ankommt, weil Nicolai die Dinger meiner Ansicht nach nicht auf Gewicht optimiert sondern ich habe eher den Eindruck das es eine möglichst hohe Stabilität bei einem möglichst guten Gewicht zu erreichen gilt. Das ist eine dann eine andere Prämisse, die man IMHO kennen sollte.

Ach so:
Und die Sattelhöhe ist natürlich von der Kurbel und den Pedalen abhängig. Schon unterschiedliche Schuhe können durchaus einen spürbaren Unterschied ausmachen.

Viele Grüße u. schönes Wochenende
items


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. November 2009)

M eloxiert mit 1600 ist realistisch. Mein schwarz eloxierter L wiegt etwas weniger und ist daher eher ein Ausreißer nach unten.


----------



## items (16. November 2009)

Servus an alle,
es geht zwar langsam, aber unaufhaltsam voran und ich habe jetzt ein kleines Problemchen, dass hoffentlich gar keins ist. Und zwar wollte ich die Kette raufbasteln und hab vorher den Bremssattel hinten montiert. Das Problem liegt jetzt bei den Schrauben, weil die zu hoch sind, d.h. ich kann nur einen ganz kleinen Bereich verschieben, weil die Schrauben nicht unters Ausfallende passen. Ich hab auch normale Machinenschrauben gekauft, aber selbst die sind zu hoch, sowohl mit, als auch ohne Unterlegscheibe. Könnt ihr mir sagen, wies bei euch aussieht? Sind da auch die normalen Magura Inbusschrauben verbastelt? Und reicht der knappe Platz zum verschieben? Oder habt ihr irgendwelche anderen Schrauben verbaut? Und wenn ja, welche denn?







Grüße u. Danke
items


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2009)

Hi Items,
des Problems Lösung sollten Senkopfschrauben sein, dazu müsste man aber
das Ausfallende von Nicolai modifizieren.

Gruß Guru.


----------



## corfrimor (16. November 2009)

Sollte das nicht ab Werk passen?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. November 2009)

nobody is perfect


----------



## items (16. November 2009)

Servus,
was meinst du denn mit nacharbeiten Guru? Einfach Senkkopfschrauben mit entsprechender Festigkeit geht nicht? Und ne Unterlegscheibe zusätzlich könnte doch vermutlich auch nicht schaden, oder?



> Sollte das nicht ab Werk passen?


Eine Ansicht, die ich teile.

Grüße und Danke
items


----------



## guru39 (16. November 2009)

Man müsste die Ausfallenden mit einem 90° Senker bearbeiten und die Schrauben dann versenken. Komm mal wieder bei mir vorbei.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. November 2009)

Eine für Nicolai absolut unübliche suboptimale Lösung. Da ist doch sonst alles bis ins kleinste Detail durchdacht und den Rahmen produzieren die ja nicht erst seit gestern. Das muß doch auch "normal" gehen. Wieviel Platz ist denn zwischen Rahmen und dem verschiebbaren Ausfallende/Bremsaufnahmen? Ghts vielleicht mit Flachkopfschrauben?


----------



## items (16. November 2009)

Platz ist gerade so, dass eine Maschinenschraube mal eben nicht durchpasst. Flachkopf könnte also klappen. Hatte ich auch überlegt, war mir aber nicht mehr sicher wegen der Festigkeit. Bei Experimenten ist mir an der Stelle ein wenig unwohl muß ich sagen |

@Guru:
Danke für das Angebot. Ich muß mal gucken, ob ichs so irgendwie hinkriege. Für 2 Schrauben 110km ist ein bissl heftig...


----------



## abbath (16. November 2009)

Da sieht's ja fast so aus, als wären die Schrauben befeilt... 
Wahrscheinlich einfach nur Magura "Qualität".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenway-user (17. November 2009)

Das Rad hat einfach die falsche Farbe. Wär es Eloxal-Rot wie die Speedhub würd das sicherlich passen. Weiß ist der Bremse einfach zu sehr (Ex-)Trendfarbe.


Sorry, kleiner Scherz...

1. Da hat bei Nicolai wohl wer geschlafen. Schade.

2. Ich weiss nicht ob man sich so viel Sorgen um die Festigkeit der Schrauben machen muss, normale 8.8er solltens schon tun. 

3. Senkkopfschrauben sind sicherlich die eleganteste Lösung (wenn ich mich um die Optik meiner Räder kümmern würde würd ich mir so nen Senker kaufen und alle meine Räder umrüsten, die Idee gefällt mir!). (Außen-)Sechskantschrauben der Hälfte ihrer Kopfhöhe berauben ist die pragmatische Lösung.
Beilagscheiben zwischen Ausfallende und Rahmen könnten auch funktionieren, halte ich aber für arg abenteuerlich. 

4. Auf jeden Fall bei Nicolai beschweren - wobei, die wissen das sicherlich ehh schon. Aber dann können die Jungs gleich mal ihre Ausfallenden ansenken und mit passenden Schrauben ausliefern...

@abbath: Was hat das mit Magura-Qualität zu tun?


----------



## items (17. November 2009)

Servus,
danke für die Hilfe! Bring mich wirklich weiter und jetzt kann ich mal neu überlegen. Wirklich ein feiner Thread mit netten und sehr hilfsbereiten Leuten )

Bezüglich der Farbe hab ich ja auch ewig rumgemacht, aber hatte schon vor fünf Jahren ein weißes Cube, dem ich immer noch nachgetrauert habe. Danach ein schwarz eloxiertes Red Bull, das ich auch schön fand, aber irgendwie ein bissl fad. An Knallfarben wiederum sieht man sich IMHO schnell satt und weiß mit dem roten Elox der Nabe find ich wirklich chic. Und Trend hin oder her, mir gefälllts einfach total, aber die Kritik kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen und weiss ist bestimmt nicht jedermanns Sache. Aber wenns mir irgendwann ausm Hals hängt, kann ichs ja neu pulvern lassen. Da wirds einem dann wenigstens nicht langweilig.

Ich hab auch mal im Netz rumgeguckt wegen der Schrauben, aber ich meine am am Rose Bike haben die das exakt wie von Guru vorgeschlagen gelöst. Da hängt der Magura Adapter am Speedbone und AFAIR waren da Senkkopfschrauben drin. Wenn ich die ein bissl kürze müßte das eigentlich hinhaun, weil ich im Bauhaus keine passenden gefunden habe und im Netz gibts immer nur 100 oder 500 Stück. Meint ihr man kriegt das mit nem Senker ohne Standbohrmaschine sauber hin? Und ist es unbedenklich das Ausfallende nachzuarbeiten (bzgl. Stabilität)? Die Schraubenköpfe selber abzudremeln hatte ich auch überlegt, aber irgendwie, find ich, passt das zu so nem Rahmen einfach nicht. Kann ja sein, das ich da irgendwie zu kleinlich bin, aber das sollte doch alles schon ganz gern ohne Frickelei und sauber zusammengehen.

Doof find ich, dass ich mir über sowas überhaupt Gedanken machen muß. War ja bisher nicht das einzige Problem an dem Rahmen und bei der vielen Kohle sollten solche Details meiner Ansicht nach eigentlich sowas von clever gelöst sein, das man vor Begeisterung gar nicht mehr einschlafen kann.

Grüße u. erfolgreichen Tag 
wünscht
items


----------



## abbath (17. November 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> @abbath: Was hat das mit Magura-Qualität zu tun?



Schrauben nix gut? Tut mir Leid, aber ich halt von Magura einfach nicht viel. Machen brauchbare Felgenbremsen für Trekkingräder, den Rest kannste knicken.

@items: Ruf bei Nicolai an, schick ihnen Fotos und bitte das Ausfallende entsprechend zu bearbeiten (dazu musste es dann schon einschicken). Würde es beim neuen Rahmen eher nicht selber machen, ohne Standbohrmaschine auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. November 2009)

Würde auch erst Nicolai kontaktieren, bevor ich mit der Standbohrmaschine ans Ausfallende gehe. Das ist irreversibel und mit Sicherheit geht die Garantie flöten! Versuchs doch erst mal mit der Flachkopfschraube oder einer abgefrästen Maschinenschraube. Das kostet dich kaum was und wenns nicht klappt, kannst du immer noch senken.


----------



## items (17. November 2009)

Ich tendiere auch zu Flachkopf und mal gucken, ob ich da was passendes finde. Angeblich gibts hier in Karslruhe nen Hornbach mit einem guten Sortiment. Das Ausfallende selber müßte ja bei Senkkopf nicht bearbeitet werden, sondern "nur" der angeschraubte verschiebbare Teil des Ausfallendes. Am Rahmen selber rumzumachen wäre mir defnitiv auch zu heikel. Mal gucken....


----------



## corfrimor (17. November 2009)

items schrieb:


> [...] und weiß mit dem roten Elox der Nabe find ich wirklich chic. [...]



Ich auch  Sieht klasse aus!



items schrieb:


> Kann ja sein, das ich da irgendwie zu kleinlich bin, aber das sollte doch alles schon ganz gern ohne Frickelei und sauber zusammengehen.



Du bist nicht im geringsten "zu kleinlich"! Nicolai vertritt als Firma einen sehr hohen Qualitätsanspruch und hat eine entsprechende Preisgestaltung. Da muß alles passen. Frickelei ist vollkommen inakzeptabel.



items schrieb:


> Doof find ich, dass ich mir über sowas überhaupt Gedanken machen muß. War ja bisher nicht das einzige Problem an dem Rahmen und bei der vielen Kohle sollten solche Details meiner Ansicht nach eigentlich sowas von clever gelöst sein, das man vor Begeisterung gar nicht mehr einschlafen kann.



Schreib' Ihnen das doch so. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß Nicolai das irgendwie anders sieht und würde davon ausgehen, daß Dir ein entsprechender Lösungsvorschlag gemacht wird.

Selber würde ich übrigens gar nichts machen. Man stelle sich vor, man kauft einen Porsche und muß dann selber noch irgendwie dran rumpfuschen, damit das Ding läuft!

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Falco Mille (17. November 2009)

Das Ausfallende muss nicht nachbearbeitet oder angesenkt werden. Zur Bremsmontage sollten Flachkopfschrauben verwendet werden.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Kor74 (17. November 2009)

Kor74 schrieb:


> doctorhasenbein schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier mal meins
> ...


----------



## xtr_shadow (3. Januar 2010)

hi

ich lese schon eine weile mit bei euch
jetzt ich mein Argon CC endlich fertig


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Januar 2010)

...sehr schön , bis auf den aufkleber an der gabel - der grüne klecks stört irgendwie ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtr_shadow (4. Januar 2010)

die Gabel hätte ich auch lieber mit anderen Aufkleber 
die sind leider über lackiert 
ich habe sie recht günstig bekommen 
von daher kann ich damit leben


----------



## trek 6500 (4. Januar 2010)

,,stimmt ..


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Januar 2010)

xtr_shadow schrieb:


> die Gabel hätte ich auch lieber mit anderen Aufkleber
> die sind leider über lackiert
> ich habe sie recht günstig bekommen
> von daher kann ich damit leben


Man kann sich die auch machen lassen. Hatte auf meiner SID auch schon schwarz-weiße und blaue Aufkleber.


----------



## xtr_shadow (4. Januar 2010)

hast du die einfach über die alten geklebt?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Januar 2010)

Genau. Da die ein paar mm größer produziert wurde, gar kein Problem. Macht man mit den serienmäßig beiligenden Aufklebern ja genau so.


----------



## LCH (13. Januar 2010)

alles sehr schöne argons. 
ich möchte demnächst ein argon rocc bestellen und hätte zwei fragen an euch:

1. welche farbe? sie soll so haltbar wie möglich sein. eloxal soll abriebfest, pulver schlagfest sein. was nehme ich nun?

2. ich würde gerne ein 1.5" Steuerrohr haben, da immer mehr hersteller dieses verwenden (auch bei hardtails wie z.b. liteville 101). optisch gefällt es mir sehr viel besser (da keine sichtbaren lagerschalen) und seit es auch einen steuersatz von chris king dafür gibt, sehe ich eigentlich keinen grund, der dagegen spricht.
seht ihr das anders? ist es sinnvoll?

für antworten wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## kitor (13. Januar 2010)

Moin,

man liest und sieht seit Jahren einiges über 1.5. Am Ende gibt es keine wirkliche Richtung, in die sich das entwickelt. Echte Praxis- oder Gebrauchsvorteile des 1.5er Standards hat bislang auch noch keiner vorgelegt. Von daher ist es relativ latte, was Du wählst. Lass Deinen Geschmack entscheiden.

Was das Thema CK angeht ist allerdings eine umgekehrte Entwicklung zu beobachten. Immer mehr Leute trennen sich von ihrem CK Gelumpe, seit bekannt ist, dass die 1 1/8" Steuersätze uU den Gabelschaft von Alugabeln beschädigen können. Ist schon seit ner gewissen Zeit nicht mehr das Maß aller Dinge. Zudem noch das Risiko eine Fälschung angedreht zu bekommen...

Ich fahr Reset und/oder Hope Steuersätze, die besser und v.a. viel billiger sind.


----------



## xtr_shadow (13. Januar 2010)

Die Eloxal Beschichtung ist härter aber empfindlicher was Kratzer angeht 
weil man schnell durch die harte und hauchdünne Schicht durch ist.

Die Pulverschicht ist zwar weicher aber dafür dicker 
Leichte Kratzer kann man da raus polieren

Ich persönlich finde die eloxierte Variante schicker und der Rahmen ist leichter ( marginal )


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (13. Januar 2010)

1. Eloxal ist schlagfest (kann nix ab platzen), aber kratzempfindlich und schwerer zu pflegen. Pulverlack ist weniger pflegeintensiv und weniger anfällig für Kratzer. Lackplatzer gibts beim hochwertigen Nicolai-Lack sicher weniger, sind aber natürlich möglich. Je nach Lackart ist Pulverlack auch 150-250 g schwerer als Eloxal.

2. Eigentlich geht die aktuelle Entwicklung wieder weg von 1.5 hin zu tapered. Das macht aber auch erst bei mehr Federweg oder organisch gebauten Carbon-Rahmen Sinn. Ich glaube aber deiner Beschreibung nach auch, daß es dir um integrierte bzw. semiintegrierte Steuersätz geht und weniger um 1.5. Das wäre keine Standard-Option, sollte aber für einen metallverarbeitenden Betrieb wie Nicolai prinzipiell möglich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LCH (14. Januar 2010)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten! Habt mir sehr geholfen.

@ Schwarzer Kater: ich meinte natürlich semiintegriert, das stimmt schon. ich gebe zu, dass ich das auch mehr der optik halber so haben möchte.

ob pulver oder eloxal, da werde ich nochmal drüber schlafen müssen.


----------



## hellmachine (14. Januar 2010)

vorteil pulver ist auch, das du den rahmen immer wieder neu pulvern lassen kannst, und er dann wieder aussieht, wie neu.

eloxieren kann man meist nur einmal. weil jedesmal minimal rohrsubstanz abgebaut wird. das heisst, ein eloxierter rahmen mit macken kann nicht mehr aufgefrischt werden. evtl. könnte man diesen noch überpulvern. k.a., ob da der pulverlack drauf hält...



LCH schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten! Habt mir sehr geholfen.
> 
> @ Schwarzer Kater: ich meinte natürlich semiintegriert, das stimmt schon. ich gebe zu, dass ich das auch mehr der optik halber so haben möchte.
> 
> ob pulver oder eloxal, da werde ich nochmal drüber schlafen müssen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Januar 2010)

Man kann auch einen Eloxalrahmen überpulvern. Wird vorher sandgestrahlt und dann geht das.


----------



## hellmachine (14. Januar 2010)

ist nur die frage, was dann noch mal an material weg ist ;-)



Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Man kann auch einen Eloxalrahmen überpulvern. Wird vorher sandgestrahlt und dann geht das.


----------



## LCH (14. Januar 2010)

@ kitor: eigentlich möchte ich diesen thread nicht mit zu vielen fragen stopfen, aber von den problemen mit chris king steuersätzen und gabelschäften höre ich jetzt zum ersten mal!?


----------



## doctorhasenbein (14. Januar 2010)

LCH schrieb:


> alles sehr schöne argons.
> ich möchte demnächst ein argon rocc bestellen und hätte zwei fragen an euch:
> 
> 1. welche farbe? sie soll so haltbar wie möglich sein. eloxal soll abriebfest, pulver schlagfest sein. was nehme ich nun?
> ...



Also,mein eloxiertes Argon hat schon viele Steinschläge am Sitzrohr,und das bei überwiegend Strasse und Sliks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbuddha (15. Januar 2010)

LCH schrieb:


> welche farbe? sie soll so haltbar wie möglich sein. eloxal soll abriebfest, pulver schlagfest sein. was nehme ich nun?


 
Ich habe mein Helius z.T. in dem Nanostrukturschwarz. Das ist ein Lack mit einer leicht strukturierten Oberfläche, so dass sich da Schmutz nur schwer absetzen kann. Sieht ähnlich aus wie Eloxal. 

Du kannst Dich ja mal bei Nicolai darüber informieren, wenn Dich das interesssiert.

Grüße,
MB


----------



## LCH (15. Januar 2010)

mach ich . und nochmals danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## faloun (22. Januar 2010)

mal was anderes , gibt es eigendlich ersatz sperrklingen für eine hope pro II nabe? mir ist eine abgehauen beim putzen


----------



## OldSchool (22. Januar 2010)

faloun schrieb:


> mal was anderes , gibt es eigendlich ersatz sperrklingen für eine hope pro II nabe? mir ist eine abgehauen beim putzen



Federn und Sperrklinken.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (22. Januar 2010)

faloun schrieb:


> mal was anderes , gibt es eigendlich ersatz sperrklingen für eine hope pro II nabe? mir ist eine abgehauen beim putzen


Da auch günstiger.


----------



## faloun (23. Januar 2010)

super ,danke ich dachte schon das ich mir ne neue nabe kaufen müsste


----------



## alter_ego (27. Januar 2010)

so, nach monat langer planung ist es endlich fertig!

mein xl baby mit 9,6 kg ;-)


----------



## Tom:-) (27. Januar 2010)

schäi!


----------



## doctorhasenbein (27. Januar 2010)

alter_ego schrieb:


> so, nach monat langer planung ist es endlich fertig!
> 
> mein xl baby mit 9,6 kg ;-)



Nachahmungstäter


----------



## alter_ego (27. Januar 2010)

hehe  dein bike hat mir bei der gold frage schon geholfen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctorhasenbein (27. Januar 2010)

alter_ego schrieb:


> hehe  dein bike hat mir bei der gold frage schon geholfen....



und die Schwarz-Weiß Kombi auch?


----------



## alter_ego (27. Januar 2010)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> und die Schwarz-Weiß Kombi auch?



schwarz - weiß stand schon von anfang an fest.


----------



## doctorhasenbein (27. Januar 2010)

Na dann viel Spass damit, und pass auf das Du die Kurbel nicht verlierst


----------



## alter_ego (27. Januar 2010)

doctorhasenbein schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass damit, und pass auf das Du die Kurbel nicht verlierst



50NM mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel und gescheit fahren und noch mal nach ziehen und wieder fahren und wieder nachziehen. und es passt!


----------



## doctorhasenbein (27. Januar 2010)

alter_ego schrieb:


> 50NM mit dem Drehmomentschlüssel und gescheit fahren und noch mal nach ziehen und wieder fahren und wieder nachziehen. und es passt!



Tja, das dachte ich auch.....


----------



## xtr_shadow (29. Januar 2010)

ich fahre selber eine Steinbach 4 Kant Kurbel 
seit ich hoch festen Gewinde Sicherungskleber rauf mache 
habe ich keine Probleme mehr


----------



## alter_ego (29. Januar 2010)

die probleme bei hochfesten gewindekleber kommen erst beim lose schrauben mit den jahren. da bin ich sehr vorsichtig. da hift teilweise nur noch heiß machen... wenn dann loctite 241. besser fetten und die vorgeschriebenen drehmomente verwenden, dann gehts auch noch nach jahren runter und müsste passen.


----------



## xtr_shadow (29. Januar 2010)

mit einem vernünftigen Abzieher ist das kein Problem 

ich nehmen immer Weicon AN 306-20 

man sollte schon aufpassen das der Kleber nicht auf das Gewinde kommt
solange man keine Alu Schrauben verwendet bekommt man die auch raus


----------



## faloun (21. Februar 2010)

ich möchte mir eine tune big foot kurbel für das argon cc zulegen und bin mir nicht sicher bei den innenlager und kurbelwellen maßen kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Februar 2010)

68/113 passt, Meine schwarze Fastfoot steht übrigens demnächst zum Verkauf.


----------



## hellmachine (21. Februar 2010)

ist nur die frage, ob die tune zu stark flext für gates. selbst die meisten rahmen haben nicht die notwendige steifigkeit, wie sich so langsam rausstellt. der argon sollte natürlich stimmen, wenn der hersteller auch gleichzeitig gates europavertrieb ist, aber wenn die kurbel zu weich ist, keine ahnung...



faloun schrieb:


> ich möchte mir eine tune big foot kurbel für das argon cc zulegen und bin mir nicht sicher bei den innenlager und kurbelwellen maßen kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## hellmachine (21. Februar 2010)

uups, war ja gar nicht für gates gedacht?! sorry. war zu schnell.


----------



## faloun (21. Februar 2010)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> 68/113 passt, Meine schwarze Fastfoot steht übrigens demnächst zum Verkauf.


 
danke für deine schnelle antwort ,warum willst du deine fastfoot verkaufen und ist die nicht eigendlich fürs rennrad gedacht?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Februar 2010)

Die Fastfoot gibt es sowhl fürs MTB, wie auch fürs Rennrad. Ich fahr momentan MTB-compact, tausche aber demnächst gegen eine 2-fach-Kurbel vorn. Daher wird die Fastfoot demnächst verkäuflich.


----------



## Trader Mario (25. März 2010)

Hier meine Rennfeile gerüstet für die 2010er Saison. 









Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mythilos (25. März 2010)

Trader Mario schrieb:


> Hier meine Rennfeile gerüstet für die 2010er Saison.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 10m lange Beine!! geiles Renngerät!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. März 2010)

Bis auf den Vorbau und die unterschiedlichen Flaschenhalter ein sehr feines Argon. Fabrlich wäre auch eine weiße SID mit rotem Dekor passender, aber die Fox ist sicher kein verkehrte Wahl gewesen.


----------



## José94 (27. März 2010)

schönes Argon...hoff dass ich meins auf bald zeigen kann wart scho ne ewigkeit drauf


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (27. März 2010)

Gut Ding will Weile haben und gut ist das Argon nun mal wirklich.


----------



## Helius-FR (27. März 2010)

Ich kann demnächst auch mit Fotos Dienen...

2007er Argon ROCC Eahmen aus dem Nicolai Lagerverkauf Steht schon im Wohnzimmer und alle Parts sind Bestellt...


----------



## Mini-Martin (21. April 2010)

Mein Argon mal frisch gewaschen und mit neuen Reifen.




Martin


----------



## guru39 (21. April 2010)

krasse Gabel(optik) , biste zufrieden?


----------



## Mini-Martin (22. April 2010)

Von der Funktion her bin ich begeistert! Hatte vorher ne Fox F80 drin, aber die Kilo funktioniert einfach besser. Das Ansprechverhalten ist vom feinsten. Wenn sie dann noch ohne viel Mucken hält habe ich endlich mein Setup gefunden. Die Gabel hat erst ca. 700 km runter, von daher kann ich zur Dauerhaltbarkeit noch nicht viel sagen. Bin aber guter Dinge. Die Optik ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, aber Verarbeitung, Funktion und Gewicht spielen in der 1. Liga.
Martin


----------



## José94 (23. April 2010)

So jetzt gibts von mir endlich auch was neues.


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. April 2010)

Prima Rad !

Finde ich extrem Cool ! viel Spaß damit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## José94 (23. April 2010)

achja wiegt 9,4 kilo


----------



## h0tz (23. April 2010)

Schick.


----------



## guru39 (23. April 2010)

sehr schönes Baik und Bilder  Ich finde die Bremsscheiben schick.

Besser gehts nicht, bis auf die Griffe. Scheiß auf die paar Gramm und kauf dir was zum Schrauben 

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## fuzzball (23. April 2010)

die Griffe sind  und Schraubengriffe mögen die Schmolkelenker nicht so gerne


----------



## laune- (24. April 2010)

Aber Schraubengriffe gefallen mir persönlich besser, wenn man nicht nur auf befestigten Wegen fährt...
Aber ich muss sagen das Argon ist "very nice" =)


----------



## José94 (24. April 2010)

die griffe weden demnächst noch getauscht...also das nicolai forum is immer noch das beste hier...top leute !!


----------



## sluette (24. April 2010)

José94 schrieb:


> So jetzt gibts von mir endlich auch was neues.



die ausstattung ist sicherlich sinnvoll doch mir persönlich gefällt das überhaupt nicht, sowohl optisch, als auch von der komponentenwahl. 
vorne ist zuviel rot. ich hätte einen schwarzen vorbau genommen und vielleicht eine rote sattelklemme. die weissen martas finde ich auch unpassend weil sich die farbe ansonsten nicht wiederholt. naja, man kann nicht jeden geschmack treffen und das ist auch gut so. anyway, gib ordentlich gas damit und habe viel spass.


----------



## stuk (24. April 2010)

kleiner tip zu den griffen.
innen mit kabelbinder festziehen, rutschen dann genauso wenig wie schraubgriffe.
zwar dann nicht so hübsch aber sinnvoll und leicht.

optisch würde ich an diesem sehr schönen argon auch einen roten sattelspanner und vielleicht noch rote kettenblattschrauben machen.

viel spaß damit


----------



## José94 (24. April 2010)

rote kettenblattschrauben kommen noch warscheinlich auch iwann neue schwarze kettenblätter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (24. April 2010)

stuk schrieb:


> kleiner tip zu den griffen.
> innen mit kabelbinder festziehen, rutschen dann genauso wenig wie schraubgriffe.
> zwar dann nicht so hübsch aber sinnvoll und leicht.



Auf meinem Plastiklenker (Syntace) sitzen die absolut fest. Da bewegt sich gar nix. Auf Alu rutschen sie allerdings etwas - stimmt. Alternative: Lenkerband.


----------



## fuzzball (24. April 2010)

ähm Jungs Haarspray, leicht die Griffe damit zu montieren und danach sitzen sie sowohl auf Alu als auch Carbon bombenfest......


----------



## sluette (25. April 2010)

fuzzball schrieb:


> ähm Jungs Haarspray, leicht die Griffe damit zu montieren und danach sitzen sie sowohl auf Alu als auch Carbon bombenfest......



ja, kann ich bestätigen. habe ich so jahrelang gefahren. selbst bei extremschweiss angriffen + regen hat sich da nix getan...


----------



## Helius-FR (25. April 2010)

Darf es auch rin ROCC sein was noch im Aufbau ist 

Ist ein Argon ROCC Modell 2007 aus dem Nicolai Lagerverkauf - Größe L - Schwarz Elox.


----------



## bike-it-easy (25. April 2010)

Eine goldene Rohloff - ich bin beeindruckt !

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## abbath (25. April 2010)

Bist Du sicher, dass Du das Kettenblatt auf der richtigen Seite des Spiders montiert hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (25. April 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Bist Du sicher, dass Du das Kettenblatt auf der richtigen Seite des Spiders montiert hast?



Denke schon.

An der Kurbel waren Original ein Rockring und ein Kettelblatt.
Habe also das neue Blatt an die Stelle des Originalen geschraubt.


----------



## Trader Mario (25. April 2010)

@ helius-fr: ein wirklich geiles Bike wird das! Bin beeindruckt!

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## abbath (25. April 2010)

Miss lieber die Kettenlinie nochmal aus. Von der Rohlex her müsste das Blatt wahrscheinlich eher nach außen.


----------



## Helius-FR (25. April 2010)

abbath schrieb:


> Miss lieber die Kettenlinie nochmal aus. Von der Rohlex her müsste das Blatt wahrscheinlich eher nach außen.



Eben nochmal Fix die Kettenlinien gegoogelt...

Speedhub mit 15er Ritzel = 54mm
Truvativ Stylo 1.1 = 51mm

Ich denke da komme ich mit der Original Kettenblatt Position schon recht nah ran.


----------



## cubeI (8. Mai 2010)

Nach kleinen Modifikationen fertig für die neue Saison!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Mai 2010)

Hab ebenfalls für 2010 umfassend modifiziert:


Knapp unter 9 kg und dennoch sehr präzise bergab beherrschbar. Nie war es schneller! Trifft leider nicht auf den Fahrer zu.


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2010)

Sauber die Karre


----------



## cubeI (11. Mai 2010)

Fein, fein....!!


----------



## abbath (11. Mai 2010)

Schaut super aus!


----------



## Helius-FR (11. Mai 2010)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Hab ebenfalls für 2010 umfassend modifiziert:
> 
> 
> Knapp unter 9 kg und dennoch sehr präzise bergab beherrschbar. Nie war es schneller! Trifft leider nicht auf den Fahrer zu.



Schwarz / Blau

Auch mal eine sehr Geile und seltene Farb-Kombi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## José94 (11. Mai 2010)

nice


----------



## xas (14. Mai 2010)

Hi Schwarzer Kater, das Argon schaut in der Farb-Kombi wirklich toll aus! 

Wo hast du denn die blau eloxierten Deckel am Bremssattel der Formula R1 her?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (15. Mai 2010)

xas schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn die blau eloxierten Deckel am Bremssattel der Formula R1 her?


Es hat Vorteile, wenn man in der Bikebranche arbeitet.  Sind meines Wissens nicht frei erhältlich.


----------



## scheeff85 (16. Mai 2010)

mein Nicolai Argon CC


----------



## Kor74 (16. Mai 2010)

Hallo Argonfahrer!.
Hängt das Rad auch so schief zwischen den ausfallenden.
Wollte heute Kette kürzen aber leider ist es nicht möglich. Wenn ich ganz nach hinten verschiebe ist die Kette zu locker das sie abspringt und ganz nach nach hinten spannt sie aber, ist egal wie ich das Laufrad über die schrauben am ausfallende befestige habe ich immer das problem, das oben aus der mitte und unten das ganze  mittig fluchtet.
Das Rad hatte ich schon so neu gekauft. Hatte es damals schon festgestellt aber es soll anscheinend normal sein. Nur was mache ich nur wenn ich mal 2,3er reifen drauf ziehe. Das wird wohl nicht drin sein.


----------



## Walroß (16. Mai 2010)

Hi, ganz leicht ist das bei meinem Argon auch der Fall. Ich habe einfach die Felge nicht ganz mittig im Laufrad eingespeicht.
Aber für 2,3 ist das Argon glaube ich sowieso nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## scheeff85 (16. Mai 2010)

Ich fahr ein 2,4er Reifen ohne Probleme, da ist noch viel Luft. Nach Aussage des Händlers soll man bis zu 2,7er fahren können.


----------



## abbath (16. Mai 2010)

Kor74 schrieb:


> es soll anscheinend normal sein.



Glaube ich in dem Ausmaß nicht. Bau mal ein anderes Hinterrad ein und wenn das immer noch so aussieht, schick die Bilder mal an N.


----------



## frankweber (16. Mai 2010)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Es hat Vorteile, wenn man in der Bikebranche arbeitet.  Sind meines Wissens nicht frei erhältlich.


 

Hi Daniel, sieht saugeil aus dein Argon , mein Argon Fr hat auch so eine Farbgebung ( ist aber nicht so ausgereizt) 

Gruß Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (16. Mai 2010)

Sehr schönes Argon @Daniel ... hast Du die XX durchgängig? Einfach nur Knaller das Rad!!!


----------



## items (16. Mai 2010)

Kor74 schrieb:


> Hallo Argonfahrer!.
> Hängt das Rad auch so schief zwischen den ausfallenden.
> Wollte heute Kette kürzen aber leider ist es nicht möglich. Wenn ich ganz


Servus,
schieb das Rad mal ohne Kette ganz nach hinten und guck mal obs dann gerade ist. Und falls nicht, bau mal probehalber ein anderes Rad ein und guck mal, obs hinhaut. Das Rad nicht mittig einzuspeichen ist ja vermutlich ein Scherz, den sich der Kollege da mit dir gemacht hat. Das ist ja nicht ein bissl schief, sondern total schief. Irgendwas haut da nicht hin und 2,25 oder 2,3 ist wurscht. Irgendwas ist da definitiv faul.

Grüße
tems


----------



## Walroß (16. Mai 2010)

items schrieb:


> Das Rad nicht mittig einzuspeichen ist ja vermutlich ein Scherz, den sich der Kollege da mit dir gemacht hat. Das ist ja nicht ein bissl schief, sondern total schief.


Hi, das war kein Scherz, bei mir ging es ja, wie oben erwähnt auch nur um zwei oder drei Millimeter. Dass das bei dem Rad von Kor47 keine Lösung ist, ist mir auch klar. Aber ich habe seinen Post so verstanden, dass er wissen wollte, ob andere das selbe Problem haben und wie sie es gelöst haben. Und bei mir hat es eben so funktioniert.


----------



## Kor74 (16. Mai 2010)

Hey Jungs,
Danke für die Tips,
So wie ich es schon erwähnt hatte.
Mein Bikedealer hat mir das Rad so verkauft. Ich habe es schon damals gesehen.  Das Hintere Laufrad hatte schon min 4 mal Speichenbruch.
Ich habe mir von parK tools ein Tensiometer geholt und alles gleichmässig angezogen und den Laufrad mittig zentriert. Seit knapp 1/2 jahren habe ich jetzt meine ruhe. Das laufrad musste ich heute ganz nach hinten ziehen um die Kette zu spannen. Es ist jetzt auf Anschlag. Unten mittig und oben voll daneben. Jetzt kann ich noch hingehen und anderes Laufrad einbauen.   Was ich immer noch nicht verstehe, wenn das Laufrad aus der mitte ist, warum ist es dann unten schön mittig. Sind es vielleicht die Ausfallenden?
Der Argon von Helius FR sieht gut aus . Könnt ja grad meiner sein. Ich habe nur schwarze Sattelstütze.


----------



## Helius-FR (16. Mai 2010)

Kor74 schrieb:


> Der Argon von Helius FR sieht gut aus . Könnt ja grad meiner sein. Ich habe nur schwarze Sattelstütze.



Danke

Aber meine Stütze ist doch Schwarz.


----------



## Kor74 (16. Mai 2010)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Mein Argon mal frisch gewaschen und mit neuen Reifen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Martin,
Was wiegt er den so mit dem Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kor74 (16. Mai 2010)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Aber meine Stütze ist doch Schwarz.



ahhhhhab jetzt nicht genau hingeschaut.
auch gut.


----------



## Kor74 (16. Mai 2010)

Kor74 schrieb:


> ahhhhhab jetzt nicht genau hingeschaut.
> auch gut.


und ist es bei dir mittig der hintere laufrad


----------



## items (16. Mai 2010)

Servus nochmal,
versuchs auf jeden Fall nochmal mit nem anderen Hinterrad, vielleicht von einem Kumpel. Wenn das Rad dann auch schief ist, ist definitiv der Hinterbau nicht koscher. Ich hatte das zu Beginn auch mal, hatte das Rad aber nicht gerade ausgerichtet. Jetzt ist der Abstand am oberen Ende und unten gleich, d.h. es war mein Fehler. Das muss gerade sein und aus meiner Sicht gibts da überhaupt kein wenn und aber. Wann hast du das Rad denn gekauft? Und kannst du damit evtl. nochmal zum Händler gehen? Ansonsten machs, wie schon von den Kollegen vorgeschlagen wurde und schick die Bilder mal an Nicolai mit der Bitte um Rat. Die sind sehr nett und werden sicherlich versuchen zu helfen. 

Grüße
items


----------



## Mini-Martin (17. Mai 2010)

Kor74 schrieb:


> Hi Martin,
> Was wiegt er den so mit dem Gabel?



Das Rad wiegt 10,65 kg. Der Rahmen zählt mit 1,87 kg aber nicht zu den leichtesten...

Martin


----------



## frankweber (17. Mai 2010)

weil schwarz / blau doch nicht ganz so selten ist hier mal mein Argon, auch wenn es den falschen Nachnahmen hat.


----------



## Helius-FR (17. Mai 2010)

Kor74 schrieb:


> und ist es bei dir mittig der hintere laufrad



Wenn ich gemeint war.

Jep. Sitzt Perfekt.


----------



## Kor74 (17. Mai 2010)

items schrieb:


> Servus nochmal,
> versuchs auf jeden Fall nochmal mit nem anderen Hinterrad, vielleicht von einem Kumpel. Wenn das Rad dann auch schief ist, ist definitiv der Hinterbau nicht koscher. Ich hatte das zu Beginn auch mal, hatte das Rad aber nicht gerade ausgerichtet. Jetzt ist der Abstand am oberen Ende und unten gleich, d.h. es war mein Fehler. Das muss gerade sein und aus meiner Sicht gibts da überhaupt kein wenn und aber. Wann hast du das Rad denn gekauft? Und kannst du damit evtl. nochmal zum Händler gehen? Ansonsten machs, wie schon von den Kollegen vorgeschlagen wurde und schick die Bilder mal an Nicolai mit der Bitte um Rat. Die sind sehr nett und werden sicherlich versuchen zu helfen.
> 
> Grüße
> items


Servus items,
Stimmt schon was du sagst. Aber ist auch meine Schuld das ich es einfach so geschluckt habe. Das ist 2006er Rahmen. Ich werde jetzt von meinem anderen Bike mal den Hinteren Laufrad ausbauen und mal beim Argon montieren. Dann sehe ich genau wo das problem liegt.
schöne Grüßle


----------



## Kor74 (17. Mai 2010)

Ich habe jetzt mal ein anderes Laufrad montiert und alles ausgemessen.
Oben habe ich auf der linken seite 21mm und auf der rechten seite 17mm.
Unten ca. 1mm unterschied. Was jetzt?


----------



## c_w (17. Mai 2010)

In Lübbrechtsen anrufen und die Bilder hinmailen.


----------



## items (18. Mai 2010)

Jo. Mal gucken, was die sagen. Keine Ahnung, ob man sowas richten kann, aber vielleicht lässt sich ja was machen. Hoffen wir das Beste und berichte doch mal, was rausgekommen ist. Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich viel Erfolg und hoffe, dass du gute Nachrichten erhältst.

Grüße u. schönen Tag
items )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Migra (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Zum Thema "nicht mittig sitzendes Hinterrad":
Hast du ein neues Schaltauge montiert?

Ich hatte beim Argon auch schon das "Problem", dass das Schaltauge an den Rahmen angepasst werden muss bis das Hinterrad wirklich mittig sitzt.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Kor74 (18. Mai 2010)

Migra schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Zum Thema "nicht mittig sitzendes Hinterrad":
> Hast du ein neues Schaltauge montiert?
> ...


Ich habe heute mal die Ausfallende demontiert. Auf der rechten seite steht die 1. Auf linke seite ist nichts drauf. Ich habe jetzt provisorisch auf der rechten seite was drunter gesteckt. Jetzt sitzt das Laufrad mittig. Genauer gesagt sind es 1.5mm erhöht.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (14. Juni 2010)

Kurze Frage.

Bei einer Körpergröße von ca. 1,91 und einer Schrittlänge von ca. 89-90cm ist da L oder XL empfehlenswert, das Einsatzgebiet ist sehr Tour lastig.

Wäre super wenn jemand ungefähr die gleiche Größe hätte und mir helfen könnte.


----------



## items (14. Juni 2010)

> Kurze Frage.
> Bei einer Körpergröße von ca. 1,91 und einer Schrittlänge von ca. 89-90cm ist da L oder XL empfehlenswert, das Einsatzgebiet ist sehr Tour lastig.
> Wäre super wenn jemand ungefähr die gleiche Größe hätte und mir helfen könnte.



Servus,
bin etwas kleiner (187), hab aber die gleiche Schrittlänge und hab ewig am Thema Rahmengröße rumgemacht. Letztendlich ist es ein XL aber mit L Oberrohr geworden und ich würde dir, mit den Erfahrungen, die ich gemacht habe, auf jeden Fall vom XL abraten. Das Oberrohr ist bei Nicolai wirklich sehr lang, aber das Steuerrohr relativ kurz. Wenn du also keine sehr gestreckte Haltung, verbunden mit einer unter Umständen mehr oder minder starken Sattelüberhöhung magst, reicht, würde ich vermuten ein L aus. Ich selber bin zwar, wie gesagt, etwas kleiner, fahre aber am 620 er Oberrohr von L einen 100er Vorbau und empfinde die Haltung als gestreckt, wenn auch noch angenehm. Faktoren wie Sitzwinkel und Steuerrohrwinkel werden war oft als vernachlässigbar eingestuft, spielen aber, aus meiner Sicht, auch durchaus eine Rolle. Wenn du keine Möglichkeit hast, Probe zu fahren, würde ich empfehlen ein Fahrrad zu suchen, auf dem du gut sitzt, dann die Geo als Datenblatt raussuchen und mit Nicolai vergleichen, um mich dieser Position weitestegehend anzunähern. Heutzutage wird ja immer mehr auf die Länge des Oberrohrs als entscheidendes Maß hingewiesen, aber ich denke, dass die Kombi Oberrohr/Steuerrohrlänge eigentlich wichtig ist.

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß
items


----------



## Mountain_Screen (14. Juni 2010)

Besten Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Ich würde sehr gern bevor ich mich entscheide mal probe fahren. Wenn nix bei mir in der Nähe ist würde ich bei Nicolai anrufen ob die Erfahrung mit der Körpergröße haben.

Ich bin gerade die Komponenten am zusammenstellen um zu schauen was mich der Spass kostet.
Was für Vor/Nachteile haben eigentlich kurze Schaltwerke?
Mein Blick ist auf das Sram X.0 Schaltwerk gefallen. Ich würde gern 27-Gang fahren weil ich persönlich durch meine alte Gurke sehr dran gewöhnt bin und damit auch sehr gute die Berge hoch komme.
Ist da ein "Medium" oder sogar ein "Short" Schaltwerk möglich?


----------



## wolfi_1 (15. Juni 2010)

Kor74 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> Danke für die Tips,
> So wie ich es schon erwähnt hatte.
> Mein Bikedealer hat mir das Rad so verkauft. Ich habe es schon damals gesehen.  Das Hintere Laufrad hatte schon min 4 mal Speichenbruch.
> ...





Kor74 schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal die Ausfallende demontiert. Auf der rechten seite steht die 1. Auf linke seite ist nichts drauf. Ich habe jetzt provisorisch auf der rechten seite was drunter gesteckt. Jetzt sitzt das Laufrad mittig. Genauer gesagt sind es 1.5mm erhöht.



Das hatte ich bei meinem Argon FR auch. 

Lt. Nicolai liegt das an dem normalen Schweissverzug der Hinterbauten.
Nicolai richtet mit hilfe unterschiedlicher Ausfallenden (+1/0/-1) das Hinterrad dann so, dass es in einem korrekten Winkel im Rahmen steht.
Dadurch steht das Rad dann nicht mehr mittig im oberen Yoke, was lt. Nicolai aber nichts ausmacht, da links und rechts genügend 'Luft' zum Yoke einkalkuliert wurde.

Das mit dem 1,5mm unterlegen würde ich sein lassen. Normal stimmt die Ausrichtung des Hinterrades schon.

Hast Du das Hinterrad mit einer Zentrierlehre auf 100% mittigkeit geprüft ?
(oder zum Test Hinterrad einfach mal verkehrt rum einbauen und dann noch mal messen)

2mm aus der Mitte kann unter umständen dafür sorgen, dass nicht mehr jeder Reifen sauber passt. 
Das must Du aber selbst mit deiner Wunschbereifung bis max. 2.3 Zoll austesten. 
Für mehr ist der CC Rahmen lt. Nicolai nicht spezifiziert - der zusätzliche Freiraum im Yoke ist quasi schon für den Schweissverzug reserviert.

Wenn es hier keine Probleme gibt, dann würde ich den Rahmen weiterfahren.

Mein Argon FR habe ich damals erfolgreich reklamiert weil der 2.4er Fat Albert auf der einen Seite fast schon geschliffen hat 
und auf der anderen Seite noch jede Menge Luft war obwohl der Rahmen bis 2.5 Zoll Reifen konzipiert ist.

Nicolai hat den Rahmen dann gegen einen anderen Rahmen ausgetauscht wo alles o.k. war.
Hat allerdings ein paar Wochen gedauert, bis der neue Rahmen da war.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## items (16. Juni 2010)

> Dadurch steht das Rad dann nicht mehr mittig im oberen Yoke, was lt. Nicolai aber nichts ausmacht, da links und rechts genügend 'Luft' zum Yoke einkalkuliert wurde.


Na ja. Aber das würde ja bedeuten, es ist "normal", wenn das Hinterrad scheinbar schief im Rahmen sitzt, weils ja durch die Ausfallenden korrigiert wird. Also wenn mir das ein jemand erzählen würde, bei dem ich ein Cube oder Stevens gekauft hätte, dann würd ich, glaub ich, erstmal relativ ungläubig aus der Wäsche gucken und mich fragen ob mich da jemand veräppeln will. Ich mein stellt euch das mal vor. Da kommt jemand und sagt "hey, dein Hinterrad ist ja total schief" und die Antwort ist dann "Nee. Ist kein Problem. Gehört so und ist der Schweißverzug. Das ist ganz normal..." 

Ich meine wir reden hier ja nicht über irgendeinen 200 Euro Taiwan Rahmen, der irgendwo zusammengebraten wird, sondern über einen edlen und sehr teuren Rahmen, von dessen Preis man ne kleinere Familie mit Kompletträdern ausstatten kann und der von einem Maschinenbauer, einer deutschen Domäne schlechthin IMHO, konstruiert und zusammengescheißt wurde. Und ich hab ja mit Maschinenbau auch nix am Hut, d.h. schwätz hir auch nur gefährliches Halbwissen, aber das ist doch eigentlich, zumindest in meiner Vorstellung, eine Tätigkeit, die höchste Präzision verlangt. Da kann ich mir ja durchaus vorstellen, dass man einen Rahmen nicht 100%ig gerade bauen kann und es kleinere Abweichungen gibt, aber das auf dem Foto ist einfach mal total schief und da kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass jemand bei Nicolai sagt, das sei ganz normal und das durch die QS winkt. Ist ja schließlich kein halber Millimeter oder sowas, sondern verursacht bei mir spontanen Kopfschmerz, ganz ganz dolle Augenweh und ich bin sofort in den Keller gewackelt und hab mir meins angeguckt. Ist aber zum Glück alles schön gerade und nach wie vor ein Anblick, der mir mir Freudentränen in die Augen treibt -> 

Viele Grüße
items


----------



## corfrimor (16. Juni 2010)

items schrieb:


> [...] zusammengescheißt [...]



 Freudscher Versprecher? 

Aber im Ernst: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß Nicolai eine derartige Asymmetrie als "normalen Schweißverzug" bezeichnen würde. Das wär' ja lächerlich, gerade angesichts der hohen Qualität, die Nicolai ansonsten liefert.


Schwierig ist aber sicherlich, einen 4 Jahre alten Rahmen wegen eines Fehlers zu reklamieren, der auf den ersten Blick erkennbar ist. Da würde ich als Hersteller schon ein wenig die Stirn runzeln.

Aber wer weiß, was die in Lübbrechtsen sagen.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Mountain_Screen (16. Juni 2010)

Dafür gibt es ja Toleranzen um solche Maßabweichungen in bestimmten Grenzen zu halten.
In den Videos von Nicolai wird doch gezeigt wie die einen Rahmen richten. Dort wird doch mit einem Höhenmesser bzw. modifizierten Höhenreißer der Hinterbau kontrolliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## items (16. Juni 2010)

> Freudscher Versprecher?


Argl ). Nee. Ganz bestimmt nicht! Fange sofort an zu sabbern, wenn ich mir die Schweißnähte angucke und bin tief beglückt.

Um ne Rekla gehts natürlich nimmer nach vier Jahren, aber ich dacht halt auch, dass man da vielleicht mit etwas gröberem Gewerk auch im nachhinein dem Manne noch nen Rahmen richten kann, der einen Hinterbau hat, der des Namens Nicolai würdig ist. Soweit ich weiß, kommt als Nachgang doch auch immer noch viel Richtarbeit zusammen, wenn ein Rahmen geschweißt ist, weil der da nie ganz gerade rauskommt und möglicherweise lässt sich der Prozess ja nochmal wiederholen, notfalls auch mit einer neuen Lackierung. Aber ist natürlich auch alles nur Vermutung.



> In den Videos von Nicolai wird doch gezeigt wie die einen Rahmen richten.


Wo ist das denn? Hab auf nicolai.net nix gefunden.


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. Juni 2010)

items schrieb:


> Na ja. Aber das würde ja bedeuten, es ist "normal", wenn das Hinterrad scheinbar schief im Rahmen sitzt, weils ja durch die Ausfallenden korrigiert wird.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> items



Einfach mal hier gucken, bei den 200 Euro Taiwan Rahmen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=403729

Gibt es also des öfteren und ist meines Erachtens beim Alu-Schweissen nicht zu vermeiden. (Alu verzieht sich beim braten ganz ordentlich).
Wenn der Hersteller dann den Rahmen mit entsprechenden Toleranzen für die Reifenfreiheit versehen hat, geht das aus meiner Sicht in Ordnung.

Gruss
Wolfgang


----------



## Mountain_Screen (17. Juni 2010)

Ich würde aber sagen das ein deutsches Maschinenbauunternehmen die Problematik mit dem Alu-Schweißen im Griff hat. Das große Problem ist die Wärmeentwicklung und die Wärmeabführung. Es wird ja mit Wechselstrom geschweißt um die entstehende Schlacke aufzubrechen.

Wird nicht zuerst geheftet und gerichtet und anschließend verschweißt?
Ich dachte ich hätte dies irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## wolfi_1 (17. Juni 2010)

Mountain_Screen schrieb:


> Ich würde aber sagen das ein deutsches Maschinenbauunternehmen die Problematik mit dem Alu-Schweißen im Griff hat. Das große Problem ist die Wärmeentwicklung und die Wärmeabführung. Es wird ja mit Wechselstrom geschweißt um die entstehende Schlacke aufzubrechen.
> 
> Wird nicht zuerst geheftet und gerichtet und anschließend verschweißt?
> Ich dachte ich hätte dies irgendwo gelesen.



Deswegen verzieht sich das Zeugs trotzdem noch jenseits von deiner Vorstellungskraft. Konnte das auch nicht glauben bis mir das ein (beruflicher) Alubrater im Bekanntenkreis mal demonstriert hat.

lg
Wolfgang


----------



## cubeI (20. Juni 2010)

So jetzt aber: mit neuer Sid Race und 180g leichter...


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Juni 2010)

@cube 1 : sehr schönes bike !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (27. Juni 2010)

Gestern war Waschtag. Mal wieder oberflächlich sauber

Anbei mein Argon im aktuellen Aufbau in der CC-Version mit der Thudbuster.

Für den Haldeneinsatz mit normaler Stütze.






















Gruß Thorsten


----------



## OldSchool (27. Juni 2010)

Geiles Bike.

Die Wurstpellen von Reifen sind irgendwie zu fett.


----------



## Ti-Max (28. Juni 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Geiles Bike.
> 
> Die Wurstpellen von Reifen sind irgendwie zu fett.



Stimmt schon. Sind eher hoch als breit.

Dafür von der Funktion vom Feinsten. Ist wie Rennrad fahren, kaum merkbarer Rollwiderstand aber dennoch guter Grip.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## OldSchool (28. Juni 2010)

Fährst du die mit Milch?

Hatte bei meinen MK 2.4 SS mehr Löcher als ich Flicken und Schläuche dabei hatte.


----------



## Ti-Max (29. Juni 2010)

OldSchool schrieb:


> Fährst du die mit Milch?
> 
> Hatte bei meinen MK 2.4 SS mehr Löcher als ich Flicken und Schläuche dabei hatte.



Moin, nö ich fahre die schwarz  Also ohne Milch 

Ich verstehe ja nicht, warum Einige mit Conti in der SuperSonic-Variante so viel Probleme haben.

Hatte an beiden Rädern die MK für rund 1 Jahr, einmal in 2.2 einmal in 2.4, und nie einen Platten.

Druck ist bei mir immer vorne und hinten 40 PSI, also 2,8 bar, Schläuche sind Standardschläuche von Schwalbe oder Conti.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## OldSchool (29. Juni 2010)

Waren immer Dornen. Vielleicht gibts die mehr bei uns, wer weiss das schon.

Fahre den MK 2,4 in der Protection Variante ohne diese Probleme.


----------



## xtr_shadow (1. Juli 2010)

hier mal ein kleines Update von meinem Argon 
neuer Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel und Reifen 
das macht 700g weniger ( 10.1 kg )


----------



## José94 (1. Juli 2010)

top argons hier !! meins hat erstmal pause ==> speiche im arm angebrochen beim Kitz Alp Bike Crosscountry


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (1. Juli 2010)

Ist zwar interessant, vor allem mit den zur Lackierung passenden Felgen, mir aber zu bunt (grün an der Gabel, rote KBS und Spacer, blauer Flaschenhalter, Gunsmoke Sattelklemme) und die Stütze hätte bei dem Rad auch schwarz sein können. Gewicht ist O.K., aber ausbaufähig. 200 g für die magische 9 vorn werden sich doch noch finden lassen.


----------



## frankweber (1. Juli 2010)

ich warte auf einen auf 10 fach optimierten Argon Rahmen und am liebsten mit innenverlegbaren Zügen.

Der wird sicher so um die 9,5 kg liegen in M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (2. Juli 2010)

Was muß man da groß optimieren? Geht doch mit der gleichen Kettenlinie wie 9-fach.


----------



## frankweber (2. Juli 2010)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Was muß man da groß optimieren? Geht doch mit der gleichen Kettenlinie wie 9-fach.


 
Hi daniel
Umwerfer ohne schelle, q Faktor (BB 30), größere Reifenfreiheit - ausserdem wär das Argon cc für eine Generalüberholung mal wieder dran.-trotzdem ist es so ja auch ein sehr guter Rahmen

gruß frank


----------



## xtr_shadow (3. Juli 2010)

was die magische 9 angeht dieses Jahr wird das wohl nichts
eine neue Kurbel und ne Marta SL Carbon könnte ich mir da gut vorstellen

die grünen Aufkleber stören mich auch ein wenig
kann man die nach ordern oder selber machen
die Stütze mag ich in Silber da sieht man die Kratzer nicht so schnell 
was mit der Sattelklemme und Naben beim Eloxieren passiert ist keine Ahnung
die war mal richtig kräftig blau


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juli 2010)

Habs auch mal geschafft mein Argon ROCC zu Fotografieren...


----------



## Mini-Martin (15. Juli 2010)

Aus welchem Grund hast du diese Zugführung für die Rohloff Schaltzüge gewählt?

Martin


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juli 2010)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Aus welchem Grund hast du diese Zugführung für die Rohloff Schaltzüge gewählt?



Das ist ein 2007er Rahmen den ich aus dem Nicolai Lagerverkauf habe.
Von daher konnte ich da nix wählen. 

Funktioniert aber auch so bestens.


----------



## xtr_shadow (15. Juli 2010)

schickes ROCC
was wiegt das ganze

bekommt man bei nicolai syntace stützen hinterher geworfen? 
oder warum fahren so viele die dinger?
das ist mir schon eine weile aufgefallen
da gibt es doch schönere stützen
Mainstream sucks 

seit wann wird eigentlich das N ins Steuerrohr ein gefräst?


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2010)

xtr_shadow schrieb:


> schickes ROCC
> was wiegt das ganze
> 
> bekommt man bei nicolai syntace stützen hinterher geworfen?
> ...



Heieiei

Thomson oder Syntace sehen wir wohl so oft, weil es einfach sehr gute Stützen sind.

ob das jetzt Mainstream oder einfach Form follows function is, kannst du nochmal überschlafen


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juli 2010)

xtr_shadow schrieb:


> schickes ROCC
> was wiegt das ganze
> 
> bekommt man bei nicolai syntace stützen hinterher geworfen?
> ...



Es wiegt 11,6 kg

Syntace bekommt man nicht von Nicolai nachgeworfen.
Sind eben nicht die schlechtesten Teile, daher wo so oft Verbaut.

Das eingefräste N


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtr_shadow (15. Juli 2010)

das glaube ich dir ja
so was finde ich trotzdem eintönig 
es gibt ja genug alternativen


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2010)

schön das dein Rad wohl eher Kunstwerk statt Sportgerät sein muss

was spricht gegen gute Teile?

Nicolai Rahmen, Shimano oder Sram, Maxxis, Syntace, Thomson, DTSwiss

ich will es wohl nicht verstehen...


----------



## xtr_shadow (15. Juli 2010)

da sieht man es halbwegs 
bei dir ist es noch ein Aufkleber
mich würde es interessieren ab wann das geändert wurde


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juli 2010)

xtr_shadow schrieb:


> das glaube ich dir ja
> so was finde ich trotzdem eintönig
> es gibt ja genug alternativen



Da is ne Goldene Speedhub drinn... Also nix mit Eintönig.


----------



## der-gute (15. Juli 2010)

ich habe einen 2009er Argon FR ohne dieses gefräste N

ich weiss nicht, ob das so überhaupt Serie ist...


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juli 2010)

der-gute schrieb:


> ich habe einen 2009er Argon FR ohne dieses gefräste N
> 
> ich weiss nicht, ob das so überhaupt Serie ist...



Ich denke schon das das Serie ist, habe das schon öfter gesehen,
aber die Baujahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtr_shadow (15. Juli 2010)

über Geschmack lässt sich nicht besonders gut drüber streiten 

ich kann mich ja leider auch nicht wirklich von der Masse abheben mit meinem hobel

aber die Speedhub ist wirklich sehr schick


----------



## hellmachine (15. Juli 2010)

ist inzwischen standard. bei meinem 2009er argon musste ich das noch explizit anfordern. kostenfrei.


Helius-FR schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das das Serie ist, habe das schon öfter gesehen,
> aber die Baujahre.


----------



## hellmachine (15. Juli 2010)

ist die goldene speedhub serienmässig so zu bekommen? oder ist die von endorfin?


Helius-FR schrieb:


> Habs auch mal geschafft mein Argon ROCC zu Fotografieren...


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juli 2010)

hellmachine schrieb:


> ist die goldene speedhub serienmässig so zu bekommen? oder ist die von endorfin?



Die bekommt man Normal nur wenn man ein Endorfin Bike / Rahmen kauft.
Oder man hat nen guten Bike Dealer.


----------



## xas (26. August 2010)

Hier mein Argon CC, nach längerer Zeit jetzt fertig gestellt. Viele Teile sind von meinem alten MTB übernommen (aber irgendwie fängt man doch an, wieder neues zu kaufen). Je nach Laune kann ich Sattelstütze und Barends mit einer vorhandenen Syntace P6 Carbon/schwarzen Tune RH1 abwechseln, was auch gut aussieht und etwas weniger auffällig ist. 

Logo am Steuerrohr ist bei den 2010er Rahmen gefräst und am Hinterbau gibt es statt dem gefrästen "A" jetzt das Nicolai-Logo (die drei "N"). 

Geplant sind irgendwann mal eine Sid Race/Team in schwarz, ein zweiter Laufradsatz und vielleicht ein Tune Speedneedle Marathon (sofern ich den mal testen kann und er mir zusagt).






@Daniel: Danke nochmal!


----------



## guru39 (26. August 2010)

geil!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. August 2010)

xas schrieb:


> @Daniel: Danke nochmal!


Hab ich mir doch schon beim Ansehen gedacht, das kenn ich! Gerne geschehen, viel Spaß damit! War ja leider nicht dabei, als du es abgeholt hast. 

Ist sehr schön geworden und erinnert mich was die Verteilung der Farbtupfer angeht sehr an mein eigens Bike. Genau so lassen!


----------



## sluette (27. August 2010)

xas schrieb:


> Hier mein Argon CC, nach längerer Zeit ....



schönes rad, finde die roten parts passend und angenehm als farbtupfer. ist das größe M?
kannst du vielleicht ein bild von der seite ohne ständer machen. habe gehört das beim 11er argon das oberrohr steiler abfallen soll. würde ich gerne im vergleich zu meinem 08er sehen.


----------



## Ti-Max (27. August 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> schönes rad, finde die roten parts passend und angenehm als farbtupfer. ist das größe M?
> kannst du vielleicht ein bild von der seite ohne ständer machen. habe gehört das beim 11er argon das oberrohr steiler abfallen soll. würde ich gerne im vergleich zu meinem 08er sehen.



Sieht mir eher nach L aus.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## xas (28. August 2010)

@sluette: hier ein Bild von der Seite. Rahmen ist Größe M (2010). Wenn es mal aufhört zu regnen, mache ich Außenaufnahmen (aber erst mal fahren...) .

@Daniel: hatte gehofft, ich dich im Laden noch zu treffen, war aber sicher nicht das letzte mal da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (28. August 2010)

super danke! schaut nicht viel abfallender als beim 08er aus. da kann ich meins noch 2 Jahre fahren 

du hast ja die normale variante (also keine rocc). ist das kettenstrebenyoke das gleiche wie beim rocc ? kannst du davon noch ein bild liefern, wäre super.


----------



## xas (28. August 2010)

@sluette: das Kettenstreben-Yoke ist das gleiche wie beim 2009er Argon CC bzw. bei den Modellen davor. Glücklicherweise nicht das vom 2010er ROCC. Das hatte ich erst nach meiner Bestellung gesehen und befürchtet, Nicolai würde das jetzt auch am CC einsetzen, da ich das vom ROCC nicht so schön finde. Bild kann ich nachliefern, habe gerade aus Versehen beim Übertragen auf den PC die Bilder gelöscht (hatte schon eines gemacht).


----------



## sluette (28. August 2010)

dann hat sich aber beim argon cc nicht sonderlich viel zum 2008er modell getan: 






soll heißen, bis auf's A im yoke fahre ich noch ein aktuelles model, sehr beruhigend für mein konto ...


----------



## Gemini069 (30. August 2010)

What a beauty


----------



## largo (6. September 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> bis auf's A im yoke fahre ich noch ein aktuelles model, sehr beruhigend für mein konto ...



Ich koennte mich ja auch taeuschen, aber das Foto habe ich grade in der Bucht gesehen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250692251586

Ich hoffe deinem Konto geht es auch weiterhin gut...


----------



## sluette (7. September 2010)

machmal kommt's anders und manchmal als man denkt... ich habe bock auf rohloff und habe mich schon immer geärgert das ich den rahmen nicht direkt so geordert habe.


----------



## hellmachine (7. September 2010)

das ist das neue logo des argon yoke?




ich hoffe, man kann zwischen dem alten und neuen wählen.
das alte "A" sah so passend aus, traf voll das maschinenbauthema.
das nicolai logo wirkt irgendwie verloren...


----------



## der-gute (7. September 2010)

und wenn man sogar noch den dazu passenden Vornamen hat...


----------



## José94 (18. September 2010)

Ich muss dieses Bild einfach zeigen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (25. September 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> machmal kommt's anders und manchmal als man denkt...


es bleibt nun doch meins. habe mich vom rohloff virus befreien können und freue mich auf die nächsten touren mit dem argon!


----------



## Ti-Max (25. September 2010)

sluette schrieb:


> es bleibt nun doch meins. habe mich vom rohloff virus befreien können und freue mich auf die nächsten touren mit dem argon!



Gute Entscheidung

Zumal ich den Rohloff-Hype sowieso nicht verstehe, aber jeder wie er mag

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Groudon (26. September 2010)

Kann man bei Nicolai auch ein HEADSHOK-Steuerrohr anschweißen lassen? Die ARGONbikes sind ja eigentlich alle ganz hübsch und rel. leicht... bei Größe L tippe ich auf 1.7kg / Rahmen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. September 2010)

Mein L wiegt eloxiert knapp unter 1,6. Headshock-Steuerrohr ist doch dank Lefty-4-all gar nicht mehr nötig. Argons mit Lefty hab ich auch schon gesehen.


----------



## Groudon (26. September 2010)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Mein L wiegt eloxiert knapp unter 1,6. Headshock-Steuerrohr ist doch dank Lefty-4-all gar nicht mehr nötig. Argons mit Lefty hab ich auch schon gesehen.


 
Mir würde jedoch ein Headshock-Steuerrohr besser passen als ne Bastellösung.  SIeht einfach besser aus.


----------



## sluette (27. September 2010)

wieso bastellösung ? die leftys werden soch dann ab werk mit 1 1/8" steuerrohr geliefert.

aber egal, hier gibt's auch bilder von einem argon mit lefty drinn, einer "alten" mit headshock standard. ich würde einfach mal bei nicolai anbimmeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xtr_shadow (13. Januar 2011)

nüscht los hier 
hat keiner was an seinem CC gemacht


----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2011)

ich habe mittlerweile eine weisse reba verbaut und bestellt sind:

- weisse decals 
- stahlflex für die Tech X2
- Thomson X4 vorbau in 31,8 x 80mm
- RaceFace Deus lenker in elox blau

außerdem steht noch die neujahrs-inspektion auf der agenda...

danach gibt's ein neues bild


----------



## Triple F (22. Januar 2011)

Kennt jemand auf die Schnelle die möglichen, zugelassenen Bremsscheibengrößen für ein Argon RoCC '06?


----------



## Helius-FR (22. Januar 2011)

Triple F schrieb:


> Kennt jemand auf die Schnelle die möglichen, zugelassenen Bremsscheibengrößen für ein Argon RoCC '06?



160mm !?!


----------



## Triple F (22. Januar 2011)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> 160mm !?!



Danke, 180 wäre mir einen Tick sympathischer....

Konnte in den Web-Katalogen von '06 und '07 keine Angaben finden. Hat jemand offizielle Infos oder Erfahrungen mit 180er Scheibe?


----------



## c_w (22. Januar 2011)

Ruf halt an...


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Januar 2011)

Triple F schrieb:


> Danke, 180 wäre mir einen Tick sympathischer....
> 
> Konnte in den Web-Katalogen von '06 und '07 keine Angaben finden. Hat jemand offizielle Infos oder Erfahrungen mit 180er Scheibe?



Mein 2010er Argon hatte 160 mm als zugelassene Grösse, mittlerweile sind es wohl 180 mm.

Auf der alten N-Homepage müsste noch ein entsprechendes Tech-Sheet sein.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## Triple F (22. Januar 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Ruf halt an...



Danke 



Ti-Max schrieb:


> Mein 2010er Argon hatte 160 mm als zugelassene Grösse, mittlerweile sind es wohl 180 mm.
> 
> Auf der alten N-Homepage müsste noch ein entsprechendes Tech-Sheet sein.
> 
> Gruss Thorsten


Danke


----------



## sluette (22. Januar 2011)

Triple F schrieb:


> Hat jemand offizielle Infos oder Erfahrungen mit 180er Scheibe?



schau dir mal meine hr disc in post #380 genau an... das bild ist von frühjahr 2008. keine probleme bisher...


----------



## Ti-Max (22. Januar 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> schau dir mal meine hr disc in post #380 genau an... das bild ist von frühjahr 2008. keine probleme bisher...



Ich glaube auch eher, dass die bei N nur das Tech-Sheet auf 180 mm angepasst haben und am Rahmen keine Anpassung erfolgte.

Es ist nicht immer klar, warum die Werte bei den unterschiedlichen Modellen so stark differieren. Gerade bei Gabeleinbaulängen ist dies immer wieder kaum nachvollziehbar.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (22. Januar 2011)

Danke für eure Einschätzungen. Ich fahre mein Helius FR (2001 !) auch mit 190er Scheibe und 150er Gabel und konnte noch keinen Riss o.ä. finden. Die Druckstrebe sieht zwar etwas stabiler als die der CC-Modelle aus, allerdings handelt es sich definitiv nicht um die verstärkte Strebe, das teilweise verbaut wurde.


----------



## sluette (3. Februar 2011)

so, ist zwar noch nicht vollendet, damit hier aber mal wieder was passiert...

2008er reba raus, 2010er rein !
gxp innenlager raus, hope innenlager rein !
thomson elite 25,4 vorbau raus, thomson x4 31,8 vorbau rein !
syntace vector lenker raus, raceface deuce lenker rein! 












ich will noch neue sticker drann machen, bin mir noch nicht sicher ob die dunkel blau werden sollen (passend zum lenker) oder weiss...


----------



## Helius-FR (3. Februar 2011)

Decals in Weiß passend zur Gabel.
Lenker wech und nen Schwarzen dran.

Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Bacara (3. Februar 2011)

Wenn Lenker dran, dann blaue Decals


----------



## stuk (4. Februar 2011)

dein argon ist echt klasse

mein tip: blaue decals und da drüber dann leicht versetzt weisse anbringen. 
(aber warst du nicht der, der weiss am Rad nicht mochte? und jetzt haben beide weisse gabeln und das AM sogar einen weissen Hinterbau? sieht aber gut aus!)


----------



## sluette (4. Februar 2011)

jaaaaa, ich trage auch wieder weisse socken... 

ist zwar o.t. aber weiss jemand wo ich blaue decals für die reba bekomme ???


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. März 2011)

Hat jemand mal ein Argon mit starrer Carbongabel gebaut?
Bilder wären Prima!


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. März 2011)

Noch keiner gemacht ?


----------



## sluette (8. März 2011)

ich fahr eine pace carbon gabel im bmxtb, aber nur strasse zur arbeit. im gelände möchte ich damit nicht unterwegs sein. definitiv zu unkomfortabel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (8. März 2011)

Ich verstoß mal kurz gegen ein paar Uhrheberrechte (aber was macht das schon heut zu Tage  )...

Fehlt eigentlich nur noch der bronzefarbene Streetfighter, der aber seinem Besitzer vor einigen Jahren entwendet wurde. Aber das Bike fand ich seit dem ersten Blick einfach nur  ...


----------



## MarcoFibr (8. März 2011)

Schön ist das mit den 26 Zoll schmalen Reifen nicht.
Hab mir heute spontan ein Argon bestellt. 

Soll ein Arbeitstier sein für den Weg zur Arbeit und Wintertraining.

Daher die Starrgabel und ich überlege 28 Zoll LFR einzubauen.
Oder ist das Quatsch?


----------



## stuk (9. März 2011)

dann hätte ich ein 29er geordert.....


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. März 2011)

Der Rahmen ist einer aus dem Outlet.  

Wollte eigentlich nicht viel für das Rad ausgeben, aber dann hab ich einfach den Argon gekauft.

Sonst lass ich einfach 26 Zoll. 

Hab noch ein paar Fragen zum Argon:

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Alfine Nabe ?
Kann ich einen Chris King Steuersatz einbauen? Hab noch einen liegen. Oder lieber einen Reset?
Welche Gabel würdet Ihr nehmen? Starr oder Federgabel?
Rad wird zu 98 Prozent nur auf guten Strecken genutzt und für das Gelände habe
ich mein Nonius.


----------



## Tom:-) (9. März 2011)

- alfine - k.A. ich fahre rohloff
- chris king sollte problemlos gehen. ich fahre seit 7 jahren problemfrei einen ritchey WCS
- gabel: ich habe als arbeitstier ein starres norwid. die wege sind größtenteils schotter(fein) und waldwege zur arbeit (40km einfach). ab und zu nehme ich dafür auch mein argon cc mit federgabel. obwohl die wege recht gut in schuß sind ist das fahren mit dem argon angenehmer. die kleinen schläge auf's handgelenk bleiben halt aus (das argon ist auch leichter). 
    gewichts-/ retrooptimiert --> starr
    komfort --> feder

früher sind wir alles mit canti und starrgabel gefahren


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. März 2011)

Ist eine 80mm Gabel passend zum Rad oder eine 100?
Bremse werde ich eine BB7 mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (9. März 2011)

100er
sonst wird es zu steil


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. März 2011)

Ok. 
100er Fox Vanilla wäre wohl die beste Wahl, oder?


----------



## stuk (9. März 2011)

gibt/gab es die in 100?
kenne die von früher nur ab 130 und ab 2009 in 140
für ein argon denke ich ist sie auch ein wenig schwer.


----------



## Triple F (9. März 2011)

@Marco
Ich baue mein Argon auch gerade auf

Argon RoCC
Chris King NoThreadSet
Fox F100 RL
Magura Louise BAT Carbon

Wenn Du Dir eine Federgabel einbaust, denke ich dass Du viel flexibler bist, falls Dir das Nonius zu weich wird ;-) ... außerdem würde ich an deiner Stelle die Rohloff fahren, wo ich nur könnte


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. März 2011)

Überlege auch den Chris King zu behalten und keinen Reset einzubauen.
Federgabel werde ich einbauen, weil es doch mehr Sinn macht.
Aufbau sollte nicht zu teuer werden, daher überlege ich erstmal den Rahmen erstmal mit Kettenschaltung aufzubauen.
Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich den Umwerfen trotzdem ansteuern kann?
Rahmen hat keine Kettenschaltungsanschläge und das Schaltwerk kann ich ja durchgehend mit einem Zug versorgen.


----------



## sluette (9. März 2011)

die alte alfine 9fach fahre ich im oben genannten bmxtb auch. die qualität ist ok, nicht überwältigend. für strasse passt die übersetzung ganz gut, fürs gelände müsste man eine kürzere übersetzung nehmen. ich würde auf jeden fall den trigger nehmen. der drehgriff soll schlecht schalten.


----------



## MarcoFibr (9. März 2011)

9- Fach Alfine? Nicht 8-Fach?

Wie laufen die Züge bei der Alfine?


----------



## sluette (10. März 2011)

ja sorry, hat ja nur 8gänge, richtig. 
der zug läuft bei mir unterm unterrohr und auf der kettenstrebe geschlossen bis zur nabe. die alfine hat ja nur einen zug und wird per feder zurückgeschaltet, keine zwangsschaltung wie die rohlloff (leider).


----------



## MarcoFibr (10. März 2011)

Evtl. wäre dann echt die Alfine eine alternative.
Wie lange hält dich schon bei Dir?
Welche Kurbel hast du dran?
Bild?


----------



## sluette (10. März 2011)

ist hier im argon thread zwar fehl am platz aber ihr wollt's ja nicht anders :







mein arbeitskarre, mit SLX kurbel (allerdings bearbeitet, also augen für's kleine kettenblatt runter gedreht) und alfine 8-fach mit shifter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (10. März 2011)

Finde ich Klasse. Hast du 26"?
Welche Übersetzung hast du genommen?
Kannst du noch etwas zur Haltbarkeit sagen?

Und danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## sluette (10. März 2011)

ich fahre 36/13, passt eigentlich ganz gut. mein weg zur arbeit ist auch relativ flach, sind 16km und morgen knapp 100hm, abends 180hm.
die alfine fahre ich seit gut einem jahr, letztes jahr bin ich ca. 80% mit dem bike von märz - september gefahren. momentan warte ich noch auf etwas wärmere temperaturen zum starten...


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. März 2011)

stuk schrieb:


> 100er
> sonst wird es zu steil



Wird eine 80er Gabel komplett unangenehm zu fahren?


----------



## stuk (11. März 2011)

ist wie immer ne geschmackssache.
das 2011er argon geht ja sogar bis 120! da würde ich keine 80er reinbauen wollen.
welches modeljahr ist denn deins und welche größe?
aber generell würde ich wenn man schon flache winkel vom anderen rad gewöhnt ist das zweitrad nicht zu steil aufbauen.....


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. März 2011)

Ist ein Argon ROCC Bauj. 2009 in L.

Finde beim Hardtail einfach 80mm passender. Wenn es aber mit 100mm besser fährt, dann baue ich mir auch 100mm rein.


----------



## sluette (11. März 2011)

meins ist ein 08er, sollte die identische geo wie das 09er haben. die racer haben mir damals gesagt das alles über 80mm träge wird. ich bin aber die letzten 10 jahre mit minimal 120mm unterwegs gewesen, egal ob hardtail oder fully. darum kommt mir mein argon mit 100mm reba extrem sportlich vor...


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. März 2011)

Muss mal versuchen ein Argon mit 80er Gabel zur Probe zu fahren.
Leider gibt es im Norden wenige N Shops...


----------



## stuk (11. März 2011)

norden? ist N nicht vielleicht nahe genug? machste mal ein termin bei denen auf dem hof aus.


----------



## MarcoFibr (11. März 2011)

Gute Idee. Werde ich mal fragen und dann kann ich evtl. direkt meinen neuen Rahmen abholen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. März 2011)

Moin,

brauche mal ein paar Tipps zur Farbgestaltung. Rahmen ist Elox schwarz mit glänzenden Decals schwarz.
Wie würdet ihr den Rest gestalten. Hab keine richtige Idee...


----------



## stuk (13. März 2011)

schwarz


----------



## Mountain_Screen (13. März 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> brauche mal ein paar Tipps zur Farbgestaltung. Rahmen ist Elox schwarz mit glänzenden Decals schwarz.
> Wie würdet ihr den Rest gestalten. Hab keine richtige Idee...



Mir persönlich gefällt Schwarz und Orange aber auch Schwarz und Grün ist aber alles nur geschmackssache.


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. März 2011)

Hab über eine weiße Gabel nachgedacht und grüne Elox Teile...


----------



## MarcoFibr (13. März 2011)

Moin,

brauche mal ein paar Tipps zur Farbgestaltung. Rahmen ist Elox schwarz mit glänzenden Decals schwarz.
Wie würdet ihr den Rest gestalten. Hab keine richtige Idee...


----------



## Bartenwal (13. März 2011)

Hallo Marco,
anbei ein Bild von meinem Argon Rocc, welches ich mir mit einer schwarzen Starrgabel Salsa Cromoto Grande als 26" Trekkingbike aufbaue:




Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (13. März 2011)

Welche Sattelklemme hast du dran?
Gibt es schon ein Bild mit der Gabel?


----------



## Elfriede (14. März 2011)

Nimmst du dann die Disc only Version? Falls ja, wo bestellst du? Hatte mal versucht an eine ran zu kommen und bin jämmerlich gescheitert. Ist aber auch schon 1/2 Jahr her.

Gruß Björn


----------



## MarcoFibr (15. März 2011)

Nimmt ihr für Eloxrahmen besondere Aufkleber?


----------



## Bartenwal (16. März 2011)

Hallo,
hier ist ein Bild vom Argon mit der Salsa Cromoto Grande. Meine Gabel hat unten ein Innenmaß von 102 mm. Wenn ich den Schnellspanner fest anziehe, ist kein Spalt mehr zu sehen. Ist das bei Salsa Starrgabeln üblich ?





. großes Bild

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. März 2011)

Ist bei Stahlgabel kein Problem. 
Die Laufräder sind aber nicht Trekkinglike, oder?

Danke für den Tipp mit der Sattelklemme. Ist auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2011)

Also optisch ist die Gabel in dem Argon CC Rahmen ein Graus. Selbst nach mehrmaligem Anschauen.

Bis jetzt hat mir in Sachen Starrgabel und Argon nur die alte Pace RC 31 gefallen. Die gibts ja aber leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Ti-Max (16. März 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Also optisch ist die Gabel in dem Argon CC Rahmen ein Graus. Selbst nach mehrmaligem Anschauen.
> 
> Bis jetzt hat mir in Sachen Starrgabel und Argon nur die alte Pace RC 31 Gefallen. Die gibts ja aber leider nicht mehr.



Dem schließe ich mich an. Die Gabel harmoniert mit dem Rahmen überhaupt nicht, ansonsten schick

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## sluette (16. März 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat mir in Sachen Starrgabel und Argon nur die alte Pace RC 31 gefallen. Die gibts ja aber leider nicht mehr.



wird aber relativ häufig im markt angeboten. ich habe meine da auch sehr günstig und fast im neuzustand bekommen.


----------



## corfrimor (16. März 2011)

Und die hier?

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Suspension/DT-Swiss-Forks/EXC-Forks-(1)/EXC-150-Air-RTLC-20-(3).aspx

Die ist doch schick!?


----------



## sluette (16. März 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Und die hier?
> 
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Suspension/DT-Swiss-Forks/EXC-Forks-(1)/EXC-150-Air-RTLC-20-(3).aspx
> 
> Die ist doch schick!?



die geht als erbe der rc31 durch und ist somit akzeptiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (16. März 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Also optisch ist die Gabel in dem Argon CC Rahmen ein Graus. Selbst nach mehrmaligem Anschauen.
> 
> Bis jetzt hat mir in Sachen Starrgabel und Argon nur die alte Pace RC 31 gefallen. Die gibts ja aber leider nicht mehr.



Passt die Pace von der Einbauhöhe und hat die Gabel ein Gewichtslimit?


----------



## sluette (16. März 2011)

die RC31 gab in 2 unterschiedlichen einbaulängen. bin mir nicht sicher aber ich meine es sind 425mm und 445mm länge.
gewichtsbegrenzung ist mir nicht bekannt. ich bin auch kein hungerhaken, die gabel macht einen sehr steifen eindruck.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. März 2011)

Es gibt ja verschiedene Nachfolger...
Kann man so eine Gabel auch im Gelände ohne Probleme fahren?

Gibt es noch eine mattschwarze Federgabel am Markt?

Hab da die X-Fusion Velvet gefunden. Was mir ihr dazu?


----------



## corfrimor (16. März 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> die geht als erbe der rc31 durch und ist somit akzeptiert



Ach so ... na dann 

Die DT gibt's jedenfalls sowohl in 44,5cm als auch in 47,5cm Einbauhöhe (entspricht einer 80mm resp. einer 100mm-Federgabel). Gewichtslimit liegt bei 95kg. Und natürlich kann man sie im Gelände fahren (Sprünge und Ähnliches würde ich freilich lassen, aber das versteht sich bei 'ner 580g Carbonstarrgabel ja von selbst).


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. März 2011)

Bei über 100kg kann ich die Gabel nicht nutzen. Will aber gerne Rind Starrgabel mal testen!
Tipps?


----------



## sluette (16. März 2011)

habe gerade noch was zur RC31 gefunden:

*Einbaulänge*:
    - 420 mm (für Rahmen mit Geometrien für Federgabeln unter 80 mm Federweg)
    - 440 mm (für Rahmen mit Geometrien für Federgabeln bis 100 mm Federweg)
    Bremsaufnahme: IS2000 Disc-Aufnahme,
    V-Brake-Schellen optional bestellbar

*max. Bremsscheibendurchmesser:* 185 mm

*Laufradgröße:* 26"

*Schaftrohr:* 1" oder 1 1/8"

*Gewicht: *729 gr (440mm, 1 1/8" ungekürzt)

    Fahrer-Gewichtsbeschränkung: 95 kg.


----------



## Bartenwal (16. März 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Die Laufräder sind aber nicht Trekkinglike, oder?


Ja, es kommen andere Laufräder rein. (SON Nabendynamo und Rohloff). Dazu Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche, Licht, ... ==> es wird ein Trekking Rad 

Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## Bartenwal (16. März 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Also optisch ist die Gabel in dem Argon CC Rahmen ein Graus. Selbst nach mehrmaligem Anschauen..


Ja, die Starrgabel von Salsa harmoniert nicht besonders gut mit dem Rahmen. Aber sie ist die einzige mit vernünftiger Einbauhöhe (468mm), ohne Gewichtsbeschränkung und Disc Only. Leider gibt es Pulcro nicht mehr. 
Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. März 2011)

Mit den ganzen Gewichtsbeschrankungen habe ich echt Probleme.
Werde wohl doch eine Federgabel einbauen müssen.
Oder hat jemand einen Tipp?
Wieso baut Nicolai keine Gabel dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (16. März 2011)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Ja, es kommen andere Laufräder rein. (SON Nabendynamo und Rohloff). Dazu Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche, Licht, ... ==> es wird ein Trekking Rad
> 
> Grüße,
> Bartenwal



28 Zoll?


----------



## sluette (16. März 2011)

hier, habe ich gerade über Mtbr.com gefunden:






/                           100% carbon fiber construction                                                                               /                           Monocoque crown/steerer assembly                                                                              /                           38mm offset                                                                              /                           Axle-crown distance:   :26" = 445mm ; 29" = 485mm                                                                              /                           Wide straight-blade design  accommodates larger tires                                                                              /                           Full carbon drop outs and disc brake tab (available in disc brake version only)                                                                              /                           Finish: Matte UD carbon                                                                               /                           Weight: 26" (530g) 29" (580g) (both w/300mm uncut steerer)

sehr schön, oder ?


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. März 2011)

Sehr schöne Gabel, aber bestimmt nur bis max.90kg...

Paket ist von Nicolai gekommen. )

Hier sein Warteplatz und das Ausfallende. Passt hier ein Gates Carbon Drive ?



 

 

Ich glaube der Rahmen wird erstmal ohne Rohloff aufgebaut.... Hab 1x10 im Kopf und der Gedanke wird immer stärker...


----------



## Bartenwal (17. März 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> 28 Zoll?


26 Zoll !


----------



## aka (17. März 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> die RC31 gab in 2 unterschiedlichen einbaulängen. bin mir nicht sicher aber ich meine es sind 425mm und 445mm länge.
> gewichtsbegrenzung ist mir nicht bekannt. ich bin auch kein hungerhaken, die gabel macht einen sehr steifen eindruck.



Bei der Pace gabs aber ab und an Probleme mit Scheibenbremsen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2862503&postcount=188

Ob die DT in der Hinsicht besser ist


----------



## Elfriede (17. März 2011)

aka schrieb:


> Bei der Pace gabs aber ab und an Probleme mit Scheibenbremsen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2862503&postcount=188
> 
> Ob die DT in der Hinsicht besser ist



Ja, aber bitte nicht vergessen:

"Pace RC31 nach 3 jahren (davon 1 saison renneinsatz) und ca. 10000km mit 65-70kg fahrer, gebramst mit B4SL und Marta."

Stellt sich noch die Frage nach der Scheibengröße, die Felix gefahren hat.

Die DT ist auch nicht so der Hit. Die Carbonbrücke sieht im Vergleich zur Pace... ich weiß auch nicht. Schaut unschön aus. Und der Preis ist ja echt jenseits von Gut und Böse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (17. März 2011)

Die ganze Starrgabelgeschichte ist wohl nicht optimal zu lösen für einen 0,1t Fahrer.

Werde auf die Suche nach einer leichten Federgabel gehen.

Brauche nochmal eure Hilfe. Rahmen hat keine Zugführung für Umwerfer und ich würde gerne einen Umwerfer montieren.
Zug soll von unten kommen und über das Tretlager laufen.
Habt ihr eine Idee? 
Kann noch jemand etwas zum Gates Carbon Drive sagen?

Ich überlege einen Adapter für Kettenführung zu nehmen und dort einen Anschlag montieren.
Was meint Ihr?


----------



## aka (18. März 2011)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ja, aber bitte nicht vergessen:
> 
> "Pace RC31 nach 3 jahren (davon 1 saison renneinsatz) und ca. 10000km mit 65-70kg fahrer, gebramst mit B4SL und Marta."
> 
> ...



Ja, stimmt schon, ist immer schwer zu beurteilen warum ein Teil bricht.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gabs damals mehr als einen Defekt auf diese Art, bin jetzt aber zu faul zum Suchen.
Aber irgendwie verstehe ich nicht ganz warum man sich so ein filigranes Leichtbauteil an ein eher robustes Argon bauen will. Gut, die Optik ist schon schoen.
Bei On One gibts auch einige Starrgabeln, sowohl in Carbon wie auch in Stahl. Wobei die Stahlstarrgabel vom Gewicht her brutal schwer ist - meine Starrgabel am Tandem wiegt grad mal 100gr mehr.


----------



## MarcoFibr (18. März 2011)

Es geht mir bei der Starrgabel nicht um das Gewicht. 
Aber die On One Stahlgabel würde ich passend finden, oder?


----------



## Trader Mario (19. März 2011)

Hallo Leute,

hier mal mein neues Nicolai! Bronce elox ist eine traumhafte Farbe!






Gruß


----------



## Helius-FR (19. März 2011)

Aber das 1.5 Steuerrohr im Argon ist echt Gruselig.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. März 2011)

Schick, aber Du hast die Schaltung vergessen ! )


----------



## Helius-FR (19. März 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hier sein Warteplatz und das Ausfallende. Passt hier ein Gates Carbon Drive ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja. Ist Carbon Drive Ready.

Wie ohne Rohloff und mit 1x10... Warum hast dann zum ROCC gegriffen 

Ich hätte noch die Farb Kombi Schwarz/Gold im Angebot:


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. März 2011)

War ein echt gutes Angebot aus der Stock List. 
Denke es wird eine Rohloff wohl doch werden. 
Lt. N soll der Rahmen nicht für Gates möglich sein...
Komisch, oder?


----------



## Helius-FR (19. März 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> War ein echt gutes Angebot aus der Stock List.
> Denke es wird eine Rohloff wohl doch werden.
> Lt. N soll der Rahmen nicht für Gates möglich sein...
> Komisch, oder?



Hehe... Kenn ich, mein Argon ROCC is auch von Kalles Dachboden. 

Zumindest is der Rahmen Hinten zu Öffnen um den Riemen Einfädeln zu können.
Kann aber sein das noch die alten Wollow-Weld Yokes Verbaut sind und Gates nur mit den neuen schlankeren Yokes passt.


----------



## MarcoFibr (19. März 2011)

Was haltet ihr von der Gabel im Argon?
http://move-cycles.com/shop/product....html/XTCsid/0576d44a88740c7298804a02d7be7e3d

Oder lieber eine klassische Form?

Ob Nicolai auf Wunsch auch eine Gabel baut ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (20. März 2011)

mir gefällt die gabel überhaupt nicht, finde die polierten aluteile sehr fies. 
frag mal bei kalle an, wäre sicherlich sehr interessant.


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. März 2011)

Und rein von der Bauart her?
Die Gabel zu lackieren ist ja kein Problem.


----------



## Trader Mario (20. März 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Schick, aber Du hast die Schaltung vergessen ! )



ja irgendwo muss man ja anfangen zu sparen. Bei den Preisen muss man(n) halt Kompromisse eingehen!


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. März 2011)

Das stimmt. Ich hab eine 28 SSP und das macht gerade im Winter echt viel Spass.
Ich find dein Rad echt schick...


----------



## MarcoFibr (20. März 2011)

Paßt ein Steuersatz mit 22mm Einpresstiefe ?


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. März 2011)

Kann mir jemand etwas zum Steuersatz sagen?
Muss 12mm sein?
Kann 22mm ?
Reicht 10mm ?

Danke.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (23. März 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand etwas zum Steuersatz sagen?
> Muss 12mm sein?
> Kann 22mm ?
> Reicht 10mm ?
> ...



In den Tech Sheets von Nicolai ist ein Mindestmaß von 12mm vorgeschrieben.
https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...9xazA4dHc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html


----------



## MarcoFibr (23. März 2011)

Aber fast jedes Argon wird nicht mit den 12mm ET gefahren.

Erfahrungen?


----------



## Mountain_Screen (23. März 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Aber fast jedes Argon wird nicht mit den 12mm ET gefahren.
> 
> Erfahrungen?



Woher weißst du das fast alle nicht mit 12mm Einpresstiefe fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (23. März 2011)

Wenn ich so schaue, sind viele Hope, CK oder Tune verbaut.
Die haben alle max. 10mm.


----------



## JAY-L (23. März 2011)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Wenn ich so schaue, sind viele Hope, CK oder Tune verbaut.
> Die haben alle max. 10mm.



Der King hat 12mm


----------



## MarcoFibr (24. März 2011)

King hat 10mm. Meiner der hier auf dem Tisch liegt. Haben die das mal geändert ?


----------



## 30juergen58 (24. März 2011)

Beste Gabel .





MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Gabel im Argon?
> http://move-cycles.com/shop/product....html/XTCsid/0576d44a88740c7298804a02d7be7e3d
> 
> Oder lieber eine klassische Form?
> ...


----------



## cubeI (27. März 2011)

Update für den Frühling: Neue Reifen und neuer Antrieb!


----------



## abbath (27. März 2011)

OssiOskar schrieb:


> Beste Gabel .



Genialer Hobel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (27. März 2011)

cubeI schrieb:


> Update für den Frühling: Neue Reifen und neuer Antrieb!



Schick.


----------



## sluette (10. April 2011)

tacho, 
hatte vor mein argon cc zum arbeitsrad zu degradieren da ich ein argon fr geschossen haben was ich ein wenig mehr enduro like aufbauen möchte, kommt meinem fahrstil eher entgegen.
nun habe ich deswegen eine pace rc31 starrgabel eingebaut und finde die kiste schaut damit sehr klasse aus, schaut selbst:











mal sehen, im moment habe ich bock mal so ein runde zu fahren...


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. April 2011)

Hi.
Verkaufe neue Acros Griffe. Grün Elox A-Grip mit Schriftzug: Nicolai Argon.

Evtl hat jemand Lust drauf. Passt bei meinen Rad nicht...


----------



## c_w (21. April 2011)

Die Griffe sind gut, aber das elox. ist sehr dünn und wenig robust. Einmal das Rad auf den Kopp gestellt, um unterwegs nen Reifen zu flicken, und das elox. ist durch.
Wollt ich nur gesagt haben ;-)


----------



## MarcoFibr (21. April 2011)

Ich habe mein Rad seit Jahren nicht mehr auf dem Kopf gestellt zum Flicken.

Aber jeder Griff würde kaputt gehen bei der Art vom Schlauch wechsel


----------



## sluette (22. April 2011)

also die schwarzen ringe sind schon robust...


----------



## MarcoFibr (22. April 2011)

Hätte ich auch lieber in schwarz kaufen sollen...


----------



## xtr_shadow (30. Juni 2011)

mal was neues von meinem CC
neue Kurbel und Kassette 
die Spacer sind auch weg
9.8 kg laut Personenwaagen


----------



## cubeI (5. Juli 2011)

xtr_shadow schrieb:


> mal was neues von meinem CC
> neue Kurbel und Kassette
> die Spacer sind auch weg
> 9.8 kg laut Personenwaagen



Sehr schön!!


----------



## svennox (28. August 2013)

José94 schrieb:


> So jetzt gibts von mir endlich auch was neues.





-XC- schrieb:


> du meinst das hier oder?
> ist zwar nicht meins hab es aber in meiner bike bildersammlung
> imo der geilste nicolai cc straßen mod





ewoq schrieb:


>





hellmachine schrieb:


> so, karre fertig und sehr glücklich damit! direkt wieder zerlegt, in den bike koffer und ab nach malle. viele grüsse



SEHR SEHR SCHÖNE nicolai Argon CC Bikes 

..nun bin ich mal den kompletten THREAD durchgegangen, UND da hier gerade (schon seit 2 Jahren nichts mehr passiert)
mußten auch mal (einmalig) *alle meine* (hier befindlichen) ARGON´S *Favoriten* zusammen gefasst werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (28. August 2013)

Tja, in nächster Zeit wird es ja wohl erstmal keine neuen Aufbauten geben, da es kein CC- bzw. XC-Bike mehr bei Nicolai zu kaufen gibt. Schade, ich hatte mich schon auf ein giftiges CC-Geschütz mit Pinionantrieb gefreut.Schön in Raw mit farbiger Pinion, tapered Steuerrohr und evtl. innen verlegter Bremsleitung. Mit den 29 Zoll Rollern und 120 bis 150 mm Federweg an der Front kann ich in meiner Region nicht so recht was anfangen. Naja, vielleicht ergibt sich ja nochmal was...


----------



## svennox (30. August 2013)

..ja stimmt wohl leider..
ABER dann müssen eben andere ARGON-RÄDER von nicolai hier gezeigt werden..
....bevor dieser tolle "NICOLAI_ARGON" THREAD .... völlig in der Versenkung rutscht !!! 

hier z.B.: .. ..zwar ein völlig anderes nicolai ...aber ein ARGON ist es....AUFGENOMMEN auf der Eurobike2013


----------



## hellmachine (30. August 2013)

jetzt wo du es sagst: es gibt ein tr, tb, ein am, ein fat, aber kein klassisches rocc oder cc mehr. dabei hätten beide modelle upgrades für marktentwicklungen bitter nötig. 27,5 hin oder her, die option muss da sein beim cc/rocc, so wie sie beim tb/am ja auch da ist. und das nicolai im zeitalter der 30mm achsen nur bsa anbietet, ist auch unbefriedigend. immerhin sind steuerrohre für aktuelle headset-systeme da.

ich muss echt sagen, ich finde das frustrierend, aber ok, man muss vielleicht akzeptieren, das es eben eher eine firma mit bergab-dna ist.
das argon war noch nie ein wirklich leichtes modernes cc bike.

früher habe ich sie eher ignoriert, aber der progressionsschub bei mi-tech ist dagegen eindrucksvoll. und wenn ich mir die optionen anschaue, jetzt und sofort wirklich alles da. soweit ich weiss, made in germany bis auf die neuen carbon rahmen, die made in italy sein sollen.
http://www.mi-tech.de/pdf/Preisliste/PreislisteRahmen2013.pdf
und trotz hiesiger produktion faire preise.




Elfriede schrieb:


> Tja, in nächster Zeit wird es ja wohl erstmal keine neuen Aufbauten geben, da es kein CC- bzw. XC-Bike mehr bei Nicolai zu kaufen gibt. Schade, ich hatte mich schon auf ein giftiges CC-Geschütz mit Pinionantrieb gefreut.Schön in Raw mit farbiger Pinion, tapered Steuerrohr und evtl. innen verlegter Bremsleitung. Mit den 29 Zoll Rollern und 120 bis 150 mm Federweg an der Front kann ich in meiner Region nicht so recht was anfangen. Naja, vielleicht ergibt sich ja nochmal was...


----------



## acid-driver (30. August 2013)

Ich finds gut, dass man auf BSA setzt. Pressfit mag ich persönlich nicht und meine 24mm Wellen in meinen Bikes sind mir auch noch nicht negativ aufgefallen...


----------



## hellmachine (30. August 2013)

kann man ja weiter anbieten, aber an 30mm aluachsen geht nichts vorbei.
die sind längst standard. leichter, steifer, und du kannst andere rohrduchmesser verarbeiten. da setzt bsa die grenze bei der auflagefläche.
jeden das seine, aber die modernen standards zu ignorieren, das passt nicht zu nicolai.



acid-driver schrieb:


> Ich finds gut, dass man auf BSA setzt. Pressfit mag ich persönlich nicht und meine 24mm Wellen in meinen Bikes sind mir auch noch nicht negativ aufgefallen...


----------



## trailterror (30. August 2013)

hellmachine schrieb:


> aber die modernen standards zu ignorieren, das passt nicht zu nicolai.



Ääaahmmmm.....ja. Die metamorphose hat bei dir ja schnell seine spuren hinterlassen


----------



## hellmachine (30. August 2013)

?
also ich mag mein nicolai! meins ist das braun/weiss/rote das hier repostet wurde.
aber ich schaue auch über den tellerrand. und mi-tech ist der einzige mir bekannte deutsche rahmenbauer, der ähnliche leistungen (minus den schicken schweissnähten) bietet. ich stehe nur konkret vor dem problem, das nicolai mir z.b. ein 27,5 argon cc nicht pauschal anbieten kann. und erst recht nicht pressfit kompatibel. 
aber die diskussion gehört eh in den offiziellen nicolai thread.
jedenfalls hat elfriede recht, für diesen thread gibts genaugenommen keinen nachwuchs mehr.



trailterror schrieb:


> Ääaahmmmm.....ja. Die metamorphose hat bei dir ja schnell seine spuren hinterlassen


----------



## hellmachine (30. August 2013)

für cc brauche ich nicht mehr als 100mm 


svennox schrieb:


> ..ja stimmt wohl leider..
> ABER dann müssen eben andere ARGON-RÄDER von nicolai hier gezeigt werden..
> ....bevor dieser tolle "NICOLAI_ARGON" THREAD .... völlig in der Versenkung rutscht !!!
> 
> hier z.B.: .. ..zwar ein völlig anderes nicolai ...aber ein ARGON ist es....AUFGENOMMEN auf der Eurobike2013


----------



## Affekopp (30. August 2013)

hellmachine schrieb:


> und *mi-tech* ist der einzige mir bekannte deutsche rahmenbauer, der ähnliche leistungen (minus den schicken schweissnähten) bietet.



... da habe ich aber ganz andere Erfahrungen gesammelt! Sorry, aber ich werde bei Mi-Tech sicherlich nichts mehr bestellen! 

Ich kann nur empfehlen gleich ein paar EUR mehr ausgeben und direkt zu Nicolai, Rewel, Agresti, etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmachine (30. August 2013)

ich habe ein nicolai. 
du musst mich nicht bekehren. 
es gibt nur leider kein argon cc mehr. zumindest nicht auf der website.



Affekopp schrieb:


> ... da habe ich aber ganz andere Erfahrungen gesammelt! Sorry, aber ich werde bei Mi-Tech sicherlich nichts mehr bestellen!
> 
> Ich kann nur empfehlen gleich ein paar EUR mehr ausgeben und direkt zu Nicolai, Rewel, Agresti, etc.


----------



## heinerli (7. September 2013)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Rahmengroesse ...ich bin 1,86, welche wuerdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Elfriede (7. September 2013)

Für welches Modell interessierst du dich denn? Falls du dir noch ein 26 Zoll Argon CC zulegen willst würde ich dir eine L empfehlen. Bin selbst 1,82 und fahre M, bin allerdings auch an der Grenze und mag es eher verspielt.


----------



## heinerli (7. September 2013)

Mir schwebt ein 29 er vor. Ich hatte mal ein Helius in Groesse L und dies war etwas gefühlt klein.


----------



## Elfriede (8. September 2013)

Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal bzgl. einer Probefahrt schlau machen.


----------



## svennox (16. Februar 2014)

heinerli schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe eine Frage zum Thema Rahmengroesse
> ...ich bin 1,86, welche wuerdet ihr empfehlen?



sorry, habe JETZT erst wieder diesen THREAD gefunden,
irgendwie gehen mir z.Zt. so einige THEMEN verloren, seitdem hier so einiges im IBC-FORUM verändert wurde,
aber eventuell bin ich auch nur noch nicht vertraut mit allem, denn eigentl. bin ich von den Neuerungen/auch optisch gesehen... begeistert! 

SO ..jetzt komme ich zum eigentlichen Thema, denn ich habe auch noch eine Antwort für Dich,
die man im Grunde ja immer gebrauchen kann, wenn man sich wiedermal ein neues Bike zulegt!


*..RAHMENGRÖSSEN sind abhängig von der Schrittlänge!
Die folgende Formel wird dazu verwendet:

Schrittlänge in ..cm X 0,57 = Rahmengrösse

Als grobe Faustformel gilt Grösse in ..cm / 10 + 1 = Rahmen

Hängt natürlich auch vom Fahrstil ab.

Tour eíne Nummer grösser und Race eher einen kleiner.*

Viel Spass beim Rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

